# December 2015 2WW



## Sharry

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st December 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Clairemariearan , IVF , 3rd Dec , 
Ilovecupcakes , IVF , 5th Dec , 
Sophie g , IVF , 5th Dec , 
Warrior baby , IVF , 5th Dec , 
Puffinpie, IVF , 10th Dec , 
Hopespringeternal , IUI , 11th Dec , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## belfastgirl

Back on the rollercoaster again. 
FET in Prague, OTD 4th December. 

Praying for an early Christmas present. This time we have tried a scratch, LAZT, acupuncture, Reiki, reflexology. 3 5 day blastocysts transferred. Please stay with us.


----------



## Clairemariearan

Hi can I be added please? OTD is 3rd December so a bit late to be on the November board. 

About me, this is my first IVF cycle due to mechanical issues. Despite getting only three mature eggs and only two of them fertilising, I have one hatching blast on board. I am currently 4dp5dt and trying not to think about testing early.

Is anyone else thinking they will test before their OTD?

So far I'm not seeing any symptoms but I have woken up today with a stinking cold so hard to tell!

Good luck to all my fellow ladies in waiting xx


----------



## SparkleBright

Hi just had transfer today .... All went well .... Now the wait 

Outer test day is 5th December 2015


----------



## Christie1

Hi ladies,
I hope you are all ok.
I think I fit here too if that's ok. My test date is 4th December. Anyone else going a bit nuts because I Know I am!
This is our first IVF, tried 3 lots of IUI prior to this. I have two blastocyst on board and two frozen.
I don't have anything wrong medically but age is not on my side rapidly approaching 42!
Really need to try and relax, any tips?
I normally run to clear my mind but have decided not to do anything before testing, although I believe people do excercise.

Looking forward to seeing lovely news on here. Wishing us all luck!

Xxxx


----------



## ILoveCupcakes

Hi please could I be added?          Tx IVF short protocol  Otd 5th Dec

I had a 3dt on Sunday. I only had two that fertilised normally and those are the two on board now. 😊 I'm keeping them nice and warm and eating lots of protein! 
I think this time I didn't have stimms for long enough. They couldn't decide whether to take me in on the third or wait till the sat and I wish they'd left me til sat. 😞 They said there were 20 follicles but only 7 mature. 

Christie, I'm also struggling to relax. I'm off work at the mo as it's quite stressful there so have been writing Christmas
cards, wrapping presents and watching Netflix! I also haven't done any exercise. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone 

I also fit more on here. OTD 4th by blood. 

I had FET 2x blastocysts transferred  

Like everyone I can't seem to relax. If I sneeze I worry .. Every time I toto the loo I'm panicking about what I might find. 

I'm off work until Thursday. Got my brothers wedding Saturday to of which I'm a bridesmaid and I get to wear a beautiful cerise pink dress !! And Monday has to be the worst thing ever ... I'm moving house ahhhhhh

My DH is being so nice but he's not letting me do a lot so move day is going to be hard. 

I would love to test early but .. I think if we've waited this long a few more days Isn't going to help. Although having said that I'm not sure how I'm going to take the news by telephone withers ... I think I might prefer to see it for myself ...anyone else feel like that or am I just being silly


----------



## ILoveCupcakes

Wow Rach9520. You've got a busy few days coming up. That's good that DH is not letting you do much. You'll want to help him with the boxes but keep away! 
My clinic don't do a blood test. They just get you to call on your otd with the test result. The time I had a bfp they just booked me in for an 8 week scan and didn't do any bloods leading up to that. Sadly ended in mc though. If I had the choice though, I'd definitely want to see it myself rather than getting a call.


----------



## SparkleBright

Hi everyone thought I should introduce myself really ... Sorry should have done that ... I'm Becky this is my first IVF / ICSI and we did well with 2 day 5s onboard today and I think 5 frozen .... It's a blur!!! 

So far so good and I'm back Friday for bloods to check medication .... Which is a pain as I'm in Durham but our clinic is in London ....

I've just done the oily injection ..... Really struggled the liquid seems too think for the small needle but always told the greens are for mixing not injecting .... Not sure if I could face that .... Anyway did it in my leg but feel like I did it wrong ..... How's everyone else finding the injection .... Am I doing something obvious wrong x


----------



## sophie g

Hello 
First time here !
Can i be added too?
Testing on dec 5th 
just the beginning of the 2ww...
Sophie


----------



## sophie g

Hi
First time here ttc for 3 months fir 2nd bb
Never bleed mid cycle or after we dtd  
On tuesday morning we dtd and went i got up i was bleeding (fresh red blood very liquid) enough to wipe 2-3 times then 2 small leaks later on then nothing.
I dont think i was cut and i wasnt dry (using conceiveplus lubricant)
I happen to have a doctor appointment   and he just book a smear test.
tuesdsy was my ovulation day (mucus cramps timing and positive test) ovulation test on monday was faint positive on wednesday negative.
so i stay positive  and will test on 5th
should i worry about bleeding 
Sophie


----------



## Clairemariearan

Morning

Sparklebright, good to see you over here! Well done on have two day 5s on board. I have only got half a uterus so it's too much of a risk to carry twins. I feel it halves my chances but I know it's not as simple as that. I'm sorry but I haven't heard of the injection you're talking about. I have just been given pessaries (yuk)! I'd give your clinic a call to check, that's what they are there for to help reassure us! Good luck, but I'm sure you're doing it just fine X

Rach- I was exactly like you, I had a lingering cough at ET and panicked and rubbed my belly after every cough/sneeze. I just seem so delicate, how the hell does it stay there!! I can't believe your schedule that's crazy, hopefully you can enjoy it and use it as a great distraction. I agree with your DH, don't be a hero on moving day. When we moved to our house it needed a good scrub first so you can assign yourself the gentle cleaning duty of the cupboards! Oh and maybe make tea! 

My clinic is the same as ilovecupcakes and we just poas and then call with the result. I'm not sure which is prefer. The thought of seeing one line or getting a call saying no sound equally scary.

Ilovecupcakes - (adore the name btw!) sounds like you've done great so far. I had 13 follicles and only got three mature eggs. Then only two fertilised. I can't believe you're so organised about Christmas. You may inspire me to start shopping today!

Christie - with 4 good quality embryos on your side I think you're going to be just fine. It's so hard not to worry. These two weeks are the longest and seem to go past so slowly!

AFM, I am still toying whether to test at 9dp5dt. The only thing holding me back is the fear of a negative then convincing myself it's because it's too early them torturing myself till actual test date. But the thought of getting a positive earlier is so appealing. Who knows. My DH doesn't want us to test early.

Hi Sophie and belfastgirl, good luck, not too long till test date

Looks like a lot of us are 4th and 5th. I'm not sure I want to go first on 3rd!!


----------



## ILoveCupcakes

Morning ladies, 
Sparklebright I'm also having the injections. Are yours gestone? It is really thick and hard to inject. I tend to put the ampoule in my bra for 10-15 mins before I do it. As it warms it makes is easier to inject. My DH has to do mine in by bum cheek so not sure about leg. It has to go right into the muscle so that's why it's tricky... And bloody painful. 

Clairemariearan you should go on Amazon to the Black Friday section if you start Christmas shopping today! Amazing deals. 
I know it's so hard working out whether to test early. On my one and only bfp cycle I tested at 6dp5dt which was so naughty and I got a positive on a frer. I then did the same last time and got a bfn and it made me feel awful. So this time I'll wait a little longer. Think I'll test 11dp3dt this time as that will be 14dpo. 

I'm hoping for symptoms to start soon but I know it's early and I know the progesterone gives us the same symptoms! 

Good luck everyone. Keep positive and imagine them snuggling in.  😊


----------



## lisamarie1

Morning ladies,

Can I join you? I have 2 on board from a 2dt, only 3 fertilised normally and they wanted to get them back in asap. This is our fourth and final ivf cycle, we have also had 1 FET along the way, all sadly with bfns. This time round I am on cyclogest, crinone, clexane and prednisolone.

Clairemariearan, my OTD is also on 3rd Dec and I definitely won't be testing early. I'm just hoping to make it to that date without Af starting first which is usually what happens. Apart from the crappy ones the clinic have given me, I haven't bought any other tests yet so I won't be tempted. Great news that you managed to get a hatching blast from 3 eggs.  

Ilovecupcakes, can't believe you are wrapping presents already, that is super organised! Sounds like a nice way to spend your 2ww time.

Sparklebright, great that you've got 2 5 days on board and 5 frozen! Sounds very promising. Not doing the oily injection fortunately, finding the clexane one bad enough to get in. Hope you manage to master the technique.

Rach, hope you manage to find a bit of relaxation time during your busy 2ww. Hope the wedding and the house move go well, its definitely good to have distractions, just make sure you take it easy.

Christie, don't really have any tips for relaxing I'm afraid, I'm not the most relaxed person at the best of times! I make sure I get a good walk in every day, I usually cycle to work a couple of days a week but I'm not doing that at the moment. I also watch I'm a celebrity every night as it always gives me a good laugh and I think that can only be a good thing.

Sophie, hope the 2ww goes well for you, it seems a long way off when you are at the start but hopefully it will go quickly for you.

Belfastgirl, I really hope that with 3 x blastocysts on board it works for you this time round and that you get that extra special early Christmas present.

Have a good day ladies,
Lisa xxx


----------



## SparkleBright

Sophie G we have the same test date  Exciting 

I Love Cupcakes: Thats the one ... I hate it ... they said Bum cheek but the instructions said leg or bum ... i did leg as I was struggling to push the plunger down.  I am in a hotel for next few days sohave to do it alone but tonight iwill try the warming it up first and go for the butt !!!! Its awful


----------



## Jax83

Hi ladies - I'd like to join this thread. I had one hatching blast transferred on Tuesday. OTD is 7th Dec. Taking it easy this week and staying off work. Not decided what I'm doing next week. Enjoying relaxing and not stressing about work! 

x


----------



## Rach9520

Hey everyone, omg I nearly caved earlier I so desperately wanted to stop at th pharmacy for a poas.. But I didn't feel super proud.

Last night again awful night sleep and a dream that is wrong on every level ... 

Today I feel tired, wobbly .. And no matter how many times I brush my teeth or use mouth wash I can't shake this horrid taste in my mouth . 

OTD 4rh December. Grrrrrrrr........


I haven't even thought about Christmas shopping.. I need to move first then .. Start lol


----------



## SparkleBright

How's everyone feeling? 

I have cold so feel yuk ... trying not to read into flu symptoms as preg ones .... got horrible taste in mouth that won't shift but I think it's as I'm snotty .... feel a bit fluttery in my tummy like tiny little sharp pains ... not painful .... I keep thinking hopefully that's implanting ☺

I need to stop or I will go insane.... 

clinic called today as well and we got 3 more frozen ones so 8 in total ☺


----------



## ILoveCupcakes

Hope you've all had a good day. Rach and sparklebright, the funny taste could be a really good sign. Fingers crossed! 
Sparklebright that's amazing having 8 frosties. 
Welcome jax, lisamarie and Sophie.


----------



## Clairemariearan

Evening ladies

Sparklebright I'm joining you in the symptom spotting now. The last four nights I've had really vivid dreams and I cannot stop peeing (that's probably just the progesterone though). Not weird taste or cramps /fluttering for me. I thought I wouldn't obsess over symptoms but it's hard when you want something so much.

Well done on all your frosties too!

Well done rach for not caving, I have two at home because the clinic give you one and I came across another in my drawer from when we were trying naturally. Is that fate? Am I meant to test early?! Right now I'm thinking just wait. What's a few days in the grand scheme of all the waiting we've done so far?

Jax welcome and well done on the hatching blast! Definitely make sure you relax and stay stress free. 

Ilovecupcakes- you spurred me on, I got online and bought some blackfriday gifts!

Welcome lisamarie too. If you can wait till the third then I will too! Help me be strong😊

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## hollyD78

Hello,

Please could someone advise me
I had 2 early blasts transfered on the 22nd of November.

2dp I had mucus with red streaks on my panty liner and when I wiped, first wee of the day.

This progressed into a lot of pink/orange watery discharge and then a proper clot of blood (as in period clot) the size of my thumbnail being passed. It hurt.

I had no bleeding yesterday, some brown blood mixed in with my crinone.

No bleeding all of today (4dp) until literally about an hour ago. Watery red/pink discharge, a pink/red clot and mucus. 

It settled down. Just went to the loo again, wiped twice and its bright red blood.

I am really trying to remain positive, but surely, this is the beginning of the end? Implantation bleeding shouldn't be this red.

Any advice at all. My drs attitude was to "be nice to myself and go shopping"

X


----------



## Jax83

Lots of interesting chat on here about testing early. I think I will this time but only the day before OTD. I didn't last time and it was too traumatic going to the clinic and waiting whilst they go and do the rest with my sample. If it's negative id rather find out at home with just me and DH. Plus if it's positive if like to have the 'normal' experience of peeing on a stick in my own bathroom and waiting with DH for the line. My OTD is Monday 7th so I think we'll take a test Sunday morning. 

X


----------



## SparkleBright

Well it's 4am and I'm awake again ..... Realised every day since transfer I woke up at 4am and I'm the worlds best sleeper (my husband says it's my greatest talent) so really unusual ..... Always need a wee and always awake ...

Plus got a bad cough from tail end of cold which is annoying as how I'm feeling is so likely to be due to that 

😀


----------



## hollyD78

Hiya

Testing on the 4th. Second fresh ivf

Bled 2dp5dt, Bled 4dpt, 5dp today and looks like AF has showed up. I do not understand why this cycle has gone so catastrophically. I cannot find anyone else who started AF at 2dp. Gutted.

X


----------



## Rach9520

Morning holly, it might not be AF. When I got pregnant last year I had a horrific bleed, which tint out to be nothing. Sadly it ended in mc but that was due to other factors.

Please do not give up hope yet. Call ur clinic. 

Sending lots of baby dust

AFM - woke up feeling fresh as a daisy ..... This scared me as normally if I've been suffering with insomnia then suddenly sleep normally means wicked witch is on her way. And I actually feel great !! Also a little pink streak this morning tmi..... But positive thinking this could be a good sign 

😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄😄🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## SparkleBright

Sorry to hear that holly but don't give up yet ... Fingers crossed its not AF


----------



## CaraJ

Hi ladies, can I join in here?
Had FET yesterday with 1 day 5 PGD tested embryo. OTD 7th Dec. This is our second attempt at FET, last one at the end of Oct was BFN. Had EC in June and then our embies were biopsied for the PGD tests (I have a balanced translocation of chromosomes 13&15). OHSS and very delayed AFs meant first FET was in October. Last one was a natural cycle with no progesterone or anything. My AF was 15 days late which the clinic said was highly irregular for a negative natural FET so I've had to do medicated this time. They put me on a short antagonist cycle though so it was quick. This 2ww has only just begun but with all the meds it's already different to the last.

To those of you experiencing bleeding, I hope it's just implantation. Sticky baby dust to all. Hope you all find plenty of distractions during 2ww.


----------



## Clairemariearan

Feeling hopeless right now. I am 6dp5dt which was a hatching blast and today I've started spotting (just streaks in cm) pink. Next I've started to get period like pains. I know this can happen with implantation blessing but surely it's far too late for that and it's pink not brown. My heart just feels so heavy. I did have sore bbs but that has worn off so think it was just from the stims.


----------



## Jax83

Claire - don't give up just yet - I've read tons of stories of people bleeding and still getting a BFP. Don't accept it hasn't worked until you see a test result.


----------



## SparkleBright

Hi everyone,

How are you all.... I have had a weird day, woke up at 4am boiling hot and have been hot all day ... even been walking outside and still really hot ... feel a bit sickly this morning too ... but i have the tail end of the flu so could be that and trying not to read anything into it.

I had bloods this morning as well, they called and said my progesterone has dropped and they have put me backon cyclogest 2 x day. They said its just a slight drop and not unusual to adjust medication but it did make me worry  Anyone else had the same?

Becky


----------



## Alex1979

Right!!!!

im on day 4 I think had 2 grade 1's put back on Monday so am I 4dp 3dt this is our second ICSI 1st MC at 4weeks had 17 follicle's 8 eggs 2 put back and 1 snow baby but this time everything was different, I had no side effects over the last 5 weeks im now on 400x3 a day cytoglest and anti coagulation steroids 20mgs a day and im so desperate to test already

I have sore boobs and dull period like pains and have done for days BUT NO BLEEDING!! does everyone have it? I don't know what to do if it doesn't work this time, i bought 12 tests today and was going to do it everyday as i don't think i could do with the shock all at once!

im loosing my mind every bloody pull, twinge, pain, or movement im preying there digging in, this time we have told no one so i cant even talk to my friends! so......has each treatment for those who have had more than one been the same??

10 days till test day


----------



## Alex1979

i have heard that IMP bleeding can be up to 10 days after transfer I had 5 days of bleeding red and brown thought it was AF but wasn't its was BFP so don't worry girls its all normal, remember what the clinic says only count it when its full flow!

just want to ask does heart burn and vivid dreams mean your preggers?

has anyone had period pains since transfer??


----------



## WarriorBaby

Could I please be added to this thread? I also test on Dec 5th!

@Alex1979 - hi, I think you are 5dp not 4dp but maybe someone else can confirm this....I too have really sore boobs, but no cramping/period pains & no bleeding but it was exactly the same for both of my other 2 IVF cycles - just sore boobs..... I'm on two x 400 cyclogest a day, and think the cyclogest stops me bleeding - I know this because I usually have really light spotting 3 days before my period, but never got spotting with my IVF cycles....my boobs feel a lot sorer this time but dont know if Im imagining it or the progesterone is playing games with my head! Im the same as you, every twinge makes me think its implantation, the 2ww is the worst! 

@SparkleBright - Ive always been prescribed 2 x cyclogest a day, commencing the day after EC until test date so haven't had that happen, sorry I cant help, hope your cold is getting better!

Does anyone have any good food recommendations? best things to eat over the next 7 days before test date?

Baby dust to all x


----------



## Alex1979

Hi WarriorBaby everyone is welcome!!

ive heard that Bromelain helps aid implantation it thins the blood a little which helps with circulation and inflammation its found in pineapples and also royal jelly is good, don't take to much of Bromelain though as it also helps bring on labour contractions in large doses!!! so a few slices a day with brekki isn't to bad  

how long ago was your transfer? have you had period pains since then?


----------



## WarriorBaby

Thanks for the tips Alex!

I had a day 5 transfer on Tuesday, really slight cramping and some tinges as of last night, it comes and goes and is really brief, but nothing like period pain... have heard cramping & period pains can be signs of implantation, I haven't had this before but hoping its a good sign for you & maybe some of our Dec ladies can shed some light!


----------



## Alex1979

http://www.essentialbaby.com.au/forums/index.php?/topic/927508-timeline-of-what-happens-after-an-embryo-transfer/#ixzz3sp2YDPMW

/links


----------



## Alex1979

sorry for all the posts but I had the transfer on Monday the 23rd so is the 24th day 1?

thanks


----------



## hopespringseternal27

Hi there, can I be added too?
After all the menopur I had for 12 days, maximum dose, it finally kicked in at day 14, with an oestrdial level above 1000, IUI has now been our only option which happened on 27/11/15. OTD on 11/12/15 at the earliest. Fingers crossed! Good luck to everyone at present who is on their 2ww. xx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Evening ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, but I have been reading and keeping up.

My OTD is 3/12, but sadly AF appeared before I had a chance to test. I did an early response one to be sure and got a BFN.

I have one little frostie who we will get on board in January and start hoping and praying all over again.

I wish all of you the best and lots of sticky baby dust xx


----------



## Nic2016

Hi all you lovely ladies. 

I'm not new to fertility friends as joined a few years ago but lost my login details. 

Joined again as we are doing our very last cycle. 

EC is due 1/12/15 so OTD won't be till mid dec 2015!!


----------



## WarriorBaby

Thanks for posting the link @Alex1979, really interesting...I think the 24th is day 1 for you but need someone else to confirm as i'm not 100% 

Welcome @hopespringeternal27 and @Nic2016!

@Clairemariearan so sorry to hear that hon, hope you are ok.....but great news on the frostie - enjoy the festive season and sending lots of love and baby dust to you for January X

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Nic2016

Literally just done my trigger ready for Tuesday!! 

So anxious this time round... But follicle counts good on scans around 20 if not more!


----------



## Christie1

Clairemariearan so sorry hun.  I hope you are as ok as you can be.  

xx


----------



## Clairemariearan

Thank you warriorbaby and Christie. I would be lying if I said I wasn't devastated, but after a good cry over the weekend I'm going to try and move forward with as much positivity as my heavy heart can muster!

I love reading all the good stories it gives me hope for the future.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Jax83

So sorry Claire - best of luck with whatever you decide to do next on this crazy journey   xx


----------



## Rach9520

Hi everyone hope you have all had a nice weekend!

Well I've been so busy this weekend .. My little brother got married yesterday so the "taking it easy" part didn't happen but took my mind off of things to a certain degree. I ended up looking after 4 flower girls (3 were 2 years old and a 4 year old) looked after a 9 months old and a 9 week old ... Plus sorted the photographer out and organised the whole day it was soooo hectic but a great day.

Today I was meant to be help my Dh finish off the packing as we are moving house tomorrow and we'll I ended up in bed feeling tired, dizzy and a little in well .

Put some perfume on to go see a family friend it made me feel so sick !
And my (.)(.) are starting to get a little sore .... OTD Friday .. It can't come soon enough as I know all the symptoms I have are a side effect to the mess.

Claire - that happened in my first cycle too, I think for me my body was still in shock from the EC. Keep strong and start looking forward to Christmas and starting afresh in 2016 X 

Nic - good luck for Tuesday, I will keep my fingers crossed for you

How's everyone else doing who's got there test dates this week ?

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow


----------



## lisamarie1

Claire, my test date buddy, so sorry you did not make it to the 3rd. It has happened to me on all my previous cycles so I know how devastating it is. I hope you manage to have a good Christmas and best wishes for your FET in the New Year.

Rach, sounds like you had a busy weekend, hope you manage to take it easy a bit over the next few days.

Nic, best of luck for ec on Tuesday, sounds very promising with 20 follicles. Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.

Just counting down the days till Thursday, have been pretty calm since et but had a major wobble this morning thinking af was starting and I've got a bad throat and a cold which came on today. All calm again now for the moment but constantly on knicker watch! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Alex1979

Welcome @hopespringeternal27 and @Nic2016! hope your doing well today

@Clairemariearan so sorry to hear that too, i think it happens to a huge amount of us on our first cycle as its not what your body is used to but hope you are ok.....sending   and   for January! 

Well I still have no IMP bleeding! getting scared now! transfer of 2 grade 1s was 7 days ago now and still crampy big boobs and heartburn but no bleeding surely I would of had something right?? im going to start testing tomorrow I know its 7 days early but I need to be doing something instead of just waiting around and watching my nicknaks! or patting my fat tummy now shouting stick in for Christ sake!! 

right off to do more work anyone else had BFP with no Imp bleeding??


----------



## ILoveCupcakes

Alex, don't worry if you don't get imp bleeding. Lots of people don't and I didn't get it when I had my bfp last year. 
The heart burn sounds promising though! x


----------



## Nic2016

Good afternoon ladies, 

Well I have took this week off and so far I'm glad I did I feel so tired this time around. 

EC tomorrow and feeling so nauseous today all food making me feel sick... Managed a piece of toast but so incredabiliy bloated from one piece. 

Hope tomorrow goes ok. 

Good luck to any EC today, rest and enjoy to these whom are drug free and extra special luck to those awaiting test!!!


----------



## Jax83

Nic - good luck for EC tomorrow. I remember feeling so bloated before mine. I was waddling around and someone even asked if I was pregnant I had such a big belly! All turned out good though as they got 20 eggs! Hope the discomfort is all worth it for you. Make sure you rest up afterwards.
I'm currently 6dp5dt and have also been off work done ET. I didn't take any extra time off last cycle (apart from 2 days for EC and 1 for ET) so I wanted to take it a lot easier this time. Work can get so stressful and so I'm just being selfish this time round. I'm hardly ever off sick normally so I don't feel too bad.  

x


----------



## Nic2016

We have to be selfish don't we? 

My DH has been working away in Japan last week so missed all injections.... He is back today so right bang in time for egg collection. 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you jax83 xxxx


----------



## Alex1979

ILoveCupcakes I hope so to, everything from porridge to bananas are giving me such bad heartburn at the mo its driving me nutts well most things are today! from the planner I got - *was told this is a rough guild line so I have entered my dates * 

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer? 
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following is an approx. timeline for during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt)
3-Day Transfer - Monday 23/11/15

One - Tuesday - 24/11/15
The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula

Two - Wednesday - 25/11/15
The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst

Three - Thursday - 26/11/15
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell

Four - Friday - 27/11/15
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus

Five - Saturday - 28/11/15
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation

Six - Sunday - 29/11/15
Implantation continues

Seven - Monday - 30/11/15
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and foetus have begun to develop

Eight - Tuesday - 01/12/15
Human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) starts to enter the blood stream

Nine - Wednesday - 02/12/15
Foetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted

Ten - Thursday - 03/12/15
foetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted

Eleven - Friday - 04/12/15 - *Fourteen - Monday - 07/12/15*
Levels of HCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

everything should be on its way no so I SHOULD be able to start picking up some faint lines over the next few days


----------



## Alex1979

Nic2016 forgot to say good luck ill be   for lots of little eggies for you xx


----------



## Nic2016

Thank you Alex!!


----------



## WarriorBaby

Good luck tomorrow @Nic2016! thinking of you hon 

Hope everyone is doing well - I have really sore boobs and bloated, Saturday cant come soon enough!

X


----------



## Solar

Hello Ladies can I join OTD will be 10 Dec.

This will be my third IVF 2WW and it never gets any easier. I've 2 5 day blast on board with 4 in the freezer which was a surprise and gives us another throw at the dice. It's 5 days since transfer and I'm feeling crampy with the odd twinge and pings. But trying not to symptom spot as there's no right or wrong symptoms. I'm on loads of progesterone including the fabulous progesterone oil injections in the butt so hopefully AF won't show up early and dash my hopes like it did last time.

Good luck everyone, fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## chloe33Angel

Hello Ladies, 

May I please join? I just had my ET today and had one grade 5AB blastocyst transferred. I wanted to transfer 2 but wasn't allowed because of my age    I was told by the doctor at my clinic that this was a good quality embryo, has anyone here got any experience /knowledge on this? We were also able to freeze 2 embryos maybe 3 they will confirm tomorrow. 

In a way I guess this 2ww is the hardest part, my test date is 11/12/15

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Jax83

Welcome Solar and Chloe x

I spoke with my clinic today - turns out the numb patch on my leg is normal with the progesterone injections and is caused by damage to the mess of nerves and muscle under the skin. Will apparently heal over time. Got a doctors appointment tomorrow to discuss being off work for remainder of 2ww. I just can't face work at the mo and the stresses that come with it. I'm not sure I'd make it through the day without bursting into tears! 

Sending positive thoughts to those with EC/ET tomorrow. Do we have anyone getting close to OTD yet? 

x


----------



## Alex1979

1st test is Negative - thought it would be as 6 days early - no faint lines so think im clutching at straws at the mo but its a No so onwards with my day, still in hope, still symptom watching and still   that this time it will be us

Hi Solar and Chloe, 

Chloe 5AA is the best you can get so your not far off really! I had one of those last time its an embryo were you can see the cells that will become the placenta and foetus with slight hatching (that's what my clinic told me) and I was only allowed one due to as it was growing so well it could split so that's great news for you!

Solar 3rd 2ww!!! thank god I don't have any of those ass injections! doing the good old bullets instead but a lot of frosties well done!

quick question girls ive heard loads of people mention vivid dreams? is that a sign? im still bloated cramps have eased off a bit and heartburn is a biatch! but I think im going to let my psychopathic paranoid ICSI demon be free, I cant help it, so I will probably be driving you all mental for the next week with my constant questions!

anyways back to work and sending


----------



## amber77

My worst fears have come true... OTD today.. BFN...
Gutted but think deep down I knew it. 

Amber xx


----------



## Jax83

Amber - so sorry about your result. Try and pamper yourself today - you've been through a really difficult and trying process. I know there's nothing that can be said so sending big hugs


----------



## Alex1979

Ah amber77! im so sorry!, don't know what to say I hate writing these messages! today just eat fat food, relax, cry and scream and spend some time grieving for your dot! 

wishing you all the   in the world xx


----------



## lisamarie1

So sorry to hear your news Amber. Take care of yourself. I hope you manage to have a good Christmas and that the New Year brings better news for you.

Lisa xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

hello everyone ! 
so i had transfer yesterday, 2 blasts, but not great quality so i am really struggling with feeling positive. we had 14 collected but only 2 made it out of that so none for the freezer.  this is our last try so if its  bfn on the 9th december then were done.  thanks for your timeline alex that ws very handy!  they were 5 day transfers so we are at the hatching stage, by friday implantation should be complete.  amazing.  trying to be positive but its hrd as our chances are so slim. 

does anyone know anything about emryo glue?  they used it apparently. 
good luck to everyone xx


----------



## SparkleBright

Hello everyone 

Amber sorry to hear your result ... look after yourself xx

I'm so sick of waiting now .... feel like I'm not getting any symptoms which I know is ok and doesn't mean I'm not but I wish something was just a bit clearer .. like being sick on a morning. I felt a tiny bit sick this morning but I could be imagining it ....my books are a tiny bit sore but not like they were during stim. ..

I'm due to test Saturday ... I'm so tempted to cheat and test early but don't want to get a negative if it's too early 😐


----------



## ILoveCupcakes

Morning ladies,
Amber I'm so sorry to hear your news. Be nice to yourself over the next few days and take care. Thinking of you. 

Nic-hope ec goes well today. That's good news DH is back in time for it.  Make sure you have lots of protein over the next few days. I was drinking milk by the pint and I'm sure it did the trick and stopped ohss. 
Sleeping propped up also helped me, although v uncomfortable! 

Jax- I did the same as you, didn't take time off last time and felt stressed at work. Definitely a good idea to go to the docs. I'm lucky as my doc mainly does telephone consulatations so I never have to go in. They are happy to sign people off for the 2ww. When I looked at my sick note he'd signed me off for 5 weeks! I need to go back next week and get it changed or work won't let me back! Lol. 

Alex-don't worry about the bfn. It's still v early days. Did you use a frer? Some people don't get a bfp til day of otd or after. All depends on when the little one snuggles in. About vivid dreams, I've read it online but I'm sure it's due to the fact that we are gonna through this crazy process and it's all our brains can think of. I had one last night where I got a bfp and I woke up feeling positive that it's worked. 

Warrior baby- not long until Saturday now. It'll come round quickly. Gl

Solar and Chloe33- that's great you've both got Frosties. You are so lucky. 

alexsmummy- I know quality is important but I've read so many stories online this week (think I'm obsessed) about poor quality embryos working. I only had two like you. We only need one. About the embryo glue, I've researched it and it is supposed to increase the live birth rate by 8%. it sounds like good stuff. 

Sparklebright- remember that some people don't get symptoms at all so don't worry. My boobs have stopped too.

Afm- I'm cautiously optimistic at the moment. I was naughty and did a test this morning and saw a very faint line. I'm not getting my hopes up yet though as this happened to me last year and ended being a chemical. I'm 9dp3dt and just hoping that symptoms kick in so I can believe that this might end up being my cycle. Boobs have stopped being sensitive and think that's a bad sign. Going to try and be more positive today though and keep busy. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## Alex1979

alexsmummy - my friend had 2 grade 3! transferred back after just 2 days on her last attempt and has now got 8month old TRIPLETS!! so don't panic yet! 

SparkleBright I know how you feel, Think that's the worst thing, trying to stay positive! I hate it! im over analysing EVERYTHING!!! I know its way to early to test (OTD in 6 days) but not having a good day, I remember last time and how it felt and Christ I don't want to ever have that gut wrenching disappointment again!  I got 3 days of BFP told the soddin world then got 3 days of BFN and it was horrible, don't know why im repeating the same thing! but I need to have some control instead of just waiting, im not even telling DH, its my choice to do so, so im not making him suffer again! 

ILoveCupcakes EEEEEEEEEE!!! I hope your lines shine brighter over the neck few days!


----------



## SparkleBright

Thanks everyone 

I'm really trying to hold out .... Tomorrow I'm 7dp5dt so tempted to test in morning but you hear people getting negatives then turn out positive etc 

This really is the worst part!!!


----------



## alexsmummy

Amber - so sorry to read this.  i know that feeling and it is the worst heartache i have ever had.  i really feel for you.  do you think you will go on to try again?  if you can then focus on that and take care of your body until then.   


listen my advice is not to test early.  last time i did.  i got the faintest line ever, and it did not appear in the time window that was expected.  that lasted 3 days, and the clinic suspected i was pregnant but then by OTD it had stopped and gone.  i was so so gutted, having seen a line and then it vanish.  i was just mortified.  this time i am waiting till OTD and i might not even test then! i sort of dont want to know!  i would rather stay in this bliss of ignorance but last time i did have some bleeding so in some ways i knew deep down things were not right.  if i see that kind of bleeding again i will know that its over for me.  

i have 7 more days to go from tomorrow.  it seems like forever but i am trying to keep as busy as i can during that time.  i am working all weekend so that is good, i literally wont have time to stop and dwell.  ive got some odd pains down there, not really sure what is going on, i guess they feel like pre-menstual pains but i am trying hard to ignore that possibility  hoping its implanting pains?  is that possible.  just walked back from my daughters nursery and imagined both of my embryos surviving, and having twins!  i would like a boy and a girl please!  so has anyone else done anything a bit weird like talking to their embryos.  just caught myself having a little chat to them, telling them to get cosy and what a great life i will give them if they hang in there for me....    might be properly losing it this time! 

have a good afternoon everyone, thanks for all your support and advice.  xx


----------



## alexsmummy

alex - your story has given me hope but YIKES !!!    TO TRIPPLETS!


----------



## Nic2016

Hey girlie a quick post. 

Had a whooping 21 eggs collected. Don't know grades until tomorrow. So sore too

I hope everyone else is doing fine. I will post better later xxxx


----------



## Alex1979

JESUS Nic2016!!!! you sure your not half chicken!! well done that's great news and yeah rest up your probably going to be sore for a while!

I know I shouldn't test but I cant help it, I hate waiting! just found out today one of the girls at work is 3 months pregnant!! I already limit ** time so I don't have to see all the pictures of sonograms! and now I have to smile that stupid why you not me smile and pretend to be interested but also try and avoid her forever!                    

my god!  what am I going to do if this doesn't work and I have to see her having what I want, I know it sounds selfish but im starting to loose faith that it will ever happen for us. 

think im guna sign off tonight guys


----------



## Nic2016

Just had a call to say 20 out of my 21 are mature eggs- so far they having problems with swimmers 12 injected with motile sperm and wanted to know if we wanted to freeze other 8 eggs or inject anyway with non-motile sperm!!! 

We going for inject anyway let see how they do over night! Gosh my nerves 


alex- I feel you so badly!!! Chin up sweets xxxxx


----------



## Jax83

Alexsmum - I talk to mine too - sometimes just in my head when me and DH are sat watching TV I think - cling on and you could be sat here with us next year! It's not silly it's positive thinking! 

Nic - 21 wonders! I got 20 collected and felt like a whale beforehand waddling around so I kinda know how you feel! Make sure you get plenty of rest and keep drinking lots of water!

Alex - I know exactly how you feel. There was a girl at my work that seemed to just decide one day that she wanted a baby then 3 months later - hey presto she's announcing she's pregnant. I've had to hide so many people's threads on **. It's not that I'm not happy for people - I'm just fed up of it not being our turn! I hate how bitter this whole thing is making me. It's not who I am at all. 

AFM - I was signed off work for two weeks today so that's a weight off my mind. Just putting my feet up and keeping warm and away from all the coughing and sneezing that is no doubt going around the office! 

x


----------



## fuschia33

Hey, 
Can i join?! 
Im on day5 post 5dt, 2nd try at FET, got two 5ab embies on board. 
Doc put my beta 9dpt. I feel like im going mad, its the longest week of my  life. Im crossing all fingers ad toes, going from feeling its all OK and will work to big down thinking it wont. So hard!


----------



## Rach9520

Morning ladies sorry for the lack of personals. 

Wedding went well. Move went well

OTD is meant to be Friday but .. I caved when I got home last night ....

BFP !!!!! BFP !!!!! BFP !!!!! 

DH is a little scared won't accept it until I have the blood test done .. But fingers crossed it/they stick .... I've been here before so going to be very anxious for a long time. Made it to 11 weeks last time 

Send lots of baby dust this morning


----------



## ILoveCupcakes

Morning ladies,
Wow Nic, 20 mature eggs. That is amazing! good luck for when you get the call to see how many fertilised. 

Alex and Jax, I completely understand how you feel as I have felt it for 5 years and it's so horrible. I've seen every single one of my friends get pregnant easily over the past few years and we are the only ones who haven't . I hate having that feeling of bitterness but look what we are having to go through. The only person I had left not pregnant was my 22 yr old sister in law and she told me last month they are preggers by accident! 

Welcome Fuschia. Wow that's great you have 2 5abs on board. Not long to go now til your beta. Hopefully they'll wiz by. 

Congrats Rach! Glad wedding and move went well then to get a bfp is amazing. I know what you mean about being anxious about it. I'm in the same boat. I had a darker bfp this morning but dh says we can't get excited until the scan. It lasted less than 6 weeks last time so hopefully the steroids I'm on will help and the extra progesterone shots. I'm tempted to ask if I can have more of them instead of jus 2 a week. I'm still waiting to feel a bit sick or have really painful boobs!


----------



## SparkleBright

Morning everyone 

Rach9520 thats amazing news - yay!!

Well I caved as well despite everyone telling me not to, Its my husbands birthday today so i secretly tested using a kit i found in the draw and it was negative :-( I am hoping I just tested too soon and still trying to be positive but its hard!! I had this romantic notion of giving him the positive test this morning as a present ... anyway my Beta day is Saturday and I have read every post on the internet and found lots of people get negative urine tests but positive BETA and I am only 7dp5dt and alot don't get any results until 8 or 9 days ... so I am going to try and stay positive although I am loosing hope a little bit :-( 

I do have sore boobs though 

Should have listened and not done it!!!


----------



## Nic2016

I hope all you lovely ladies are ok

Sparklebright: I get our romantic notion but there is loads of time left!!! Wait it out.

We got our. All from the clinic we have 6 embryos Waiting all perfect like.... And they informed we will be having day 5 trans which we have never had before and my DS was day 3. Also we may get to freeze some!!!! Well I went from zero to over the moon in a millisecond 

Still sore today and feeling a little bloated so plenty of water for me!!


----------



## Bax

Sparklebright you're too early!  You need to leave it until at least 9dp5dt - there's not enough HCG to pick up on a urine test before then, and even then it's not completely reliable because it's early!  Good luck for Saturday xx


----------



## Jax83

Rach - congratulations - hope it's for keeps xxx

Sparklebright - I'm resisting the urge to test any earlier than Sunday (OTD is Monday). I think if I get a BFN I'll struggle to do my progesterone shots every day. The only thing keeping me going is the hope that it's working!


----------



## Pearnie

Hi everyone, I would love to join!!!

I'm only 1dp5dt and already finding it hard to pass the time.

Little back story.... DH had a vasectomy 9 years ago with a failed reversal a year ago  devastated, wanted a 'natural' conception. So poor DH went under the knife (or needle!) again and had a successful SSR with 6 ampoules collected! 5 eggs fertilised, 3 top grade so one put back yesterday and 2 snow babies  OTD 12/12 but possibly leaving until 13th due to Xmas party on 12th. 

I work from home doing husbands filing so can do as little or as much as I want over next two weeks. However I am already bored of waiting and thinking  any tips on how to pass the time? 

Alwxnunmy - I think most people do a bit of talking to their tummys, husbands included! I have heard it's actually good to do as it keeps your thoughts positive and calm  

Sparklesbright - as people have said it's too early so pleased don't worry, implantation may have been late on

Great news rach!


----------



## Nic2016

Congratulations Rach

Welcome pearnie and good luck xx


----------



## Alex1979

Well tested again today and its still negative   

OTD =  07/12/15 so im still 5 days early BUT im feeling like crap about it so its good that im already disappointed, angry, bitter, and completely sad right? this is what will come if it doesn't work so ill be used to it by Monday right? 

I don't know why ive done this to myself again, last time was the same and it sucked, I just figure if I don't get my hopes up it wont be such a huge blow! I know I should stay positive but

Im fat have huge sore boobs im tired and nearly crying all the time, (think I have cried 16x in my lifetime) im eating every 2 hours and im sooo sick and tired of everything Im making DH's life a misery. All the signs im pregnant and AF is coming!

Yeah todays not a good day


----------



## Nic2016

Alex your testing to early!!!  This is the hardest thing we will ever have to face. And the reason you joined this site us for support from people who genuinely understand. 
None of my friends and family get it. We are all in this together xxxxx


----------



## SparkleBright

Alex we are doing the same thing!! Its so hard but we have to try and stay positive. I must have read every forum post and article on the web about this and so many people dont get anything until 9dp5dt or sometimes even stay negitive on the urine but get positive on the bloods. 

I know its hard, I just want this to be positive so bad ... i feel like every slight little twinge I get I start over thinking it. My boobs are sore today but then I even doubted that as I was prodding at them yesterday to see if they were sore and probably made them sore!! Its like I left my common sense at the door lol!!

I am going to try my hardest to just leave it now for the bloods, I dread the call especially as I will have to travel to london to have my test on Saturday so if it is negative i have to come home knowing that but now I think if I test again on the urine i cant trust it anyway. Even if I do it Saturday ...whats to say it will be accurate.

For all the challenges of IVF over the last month, this is by far the most challenging part of the entire process


----------



## Morris41

Hi all, 

just moving to this thread as I had ET today.  One AB grade transferred so now it's fingers crossed.  

Any suggestions on how to stay distracted?

X


----------



## Pearnie

Hi Moris, fancy seeing you here! (Okay sounds a little creepy haha!) thought I recognised your name from my clinic's thread and I was right 😀 hope you are feeling okay after today and congrats on an AB being put back. I'm only one day in and finding it tedious!! Going to get DH to get the Xmas wrapping paper out of the roof tomorrow so I can concentrate on present wrapping tomorrow as expected a delivery for my step son 😁 apart from that I have no clue how to pass the time apart from Poirot box set haha. 

I think we will have the same test day as I am going to probably test a day late 🙏🏻 13/12?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Morris41

Hi Pearnie, small world  .

My test date is the 16th.  Today wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  Just uncomfortable like a smear test!    

Like you I'm planning on Christmas decorations and present wrapping over the next few days.  Then who knows!  

Need to figure out an excuse for not drinking at an early Christmas meal with the DH's family this weekend!   any ideas?  Unfortunately they're all doctors or nurses so don't think the antibiotics excuse is going to cut it! 

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## higham8

Hi girls... thought I'd join you all in the 2ww Im 4dp4dt had transfer 28th Nov so think it's right. 

This was my third go at ivf had second 3 years ago and got bfn. This time I've lost 3 stone and got 7 on ec 5 fertilised 2 embryos  put back and only 2 survive to freeze on Sunday day 5. Last time only got to day 3 and my embryos where struggling.... this time gives me more hope going to blast.

My otd is 11/12/15   they stick


----------



## Pearnie

Hi Higham! I'm a day behind but probably testing 13th. All sounds positive 

Morris - glad you found it ok. I'm having cramps of different types most of the time so not sure if it's because of ET or my follicles! If you have to drive you could say it's for that or perhaps a pre Xmas diet


----------



## alexsmummy

rach - congratulations!  wow that is wonderful.  really hope this is it, your chance 

alex - stop testing.  you are too early.  you are going to get yourself all worked up and depressed and you COULD still be pregnant.  i tested early last time, it was awful.  i am not going to test early this time.  i am not going to test until at least my test date and even then i won't want to.  i would rather NOT find out wht i feel is inevitable.  i know i should be staying positive but i was so cut up last time i did not conceive and am dreading the possibility of that pain again  

its been my birthday today.  despite my 12 year old son making a wonderful special deal out of me this morning, my husband failed to make anything special for me today.  got home from work at 9 pm nd he had fallen asleep on the sofa leaving the kitchen in a horrible mess, and had not cooked me anything for dinner.  on the way home i was convinced that he would have.  disappointing as usual. 

hang in there everyone


----------



## Alex1979

alexsmummy SparkleBright + Nic2016 thanks for the messages and I know your right! I just HATE not having control over this, this really is the worst part, you lot are the only ones im taking to and the only ones who know im testing like a div again early!! if I think about the what ifs again I think im going to loose my mind! but

DIDNT TEST TODAY YAY!!  

still felling like its all done and dusted, thinking of what I can sell and how I can get the cash together for next time and I cried all the way home from work last night singing Whitney Houston songs so I feel a bit better! think if I focus on something else, the future, Christmas, anything then it will keep me going cos as you all know! Never, Never Never Give Up!! 

Rach9520 CONGRATULATIONS! hope your lines stay bright for tomorrow

SparkleBright - do you have bloods to? I was told if the test is negative then stop all meds and call them in 2 months to make another appointment, and yes your right about the common sense, my sore boobs are going now but still   with you xx

Nic2016 - thanks for the message mate, you guys are defiantly helping me and in a sick sort of way its nice to know im not alone and that you ACTUALLY understand! whens your test day?

Pearnie, higham8, and Morris41 welcome to the board hope your all OK and not stressing to much!

alexsmummy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! you should do what I do, if DH misbehaves then I hide his xbox for a week! yes hes 43 and still has an xbox, I let him do the spare room into a man cave which is also handy for when ive had enough I send him to his room! and I think ill do the same wait till Monday its a bit of a pain as im working all the way through so if I test Monday and its no I still have to go to work! or maybe ill call in sick and just drink wine all day! yes I think that sounds better

well im off to look busy for the last 7 hours   to all my ladies and your all in my   xx


----------



## SparkleBright

Hi Alex
They don't know I tested!!! My bloods are due Saturday and I really don't want to go but I'm hoping it's just I tested too early. I went to a clinic in London (I live in Durham) so I have to travel down to London and hang around for the result as if it is positive they give me a prescription for progesterone. 

My husband was coming but it has cost us so much already that we just didnt feel we could justify the £150 train fare especially if we need more money to try again ... I think I am loosing hope now... found myself looking at the surrogacy forum this morning and googling adoption. We do have 8 frozen ones so I think I would try again ASAP with them .. i think a FET cycle is quicker isnt it. I had to move to London for 3 weeks which was a nightmare work wise... not that it matters I want this more then anything but practically it would be so much easier. If its negitive on Saturday I am going to see if they will let me go again in December.

I hate this process!!!!


----------



## lisamarie1

Morning ladies,

OTD today and unfortunately it is a BFN. Was expecting it tbh but still pretty gutted. Managed to hold it together until I spoke to my clinic and then the floodgates opened. Need to test again on Saturday and if it is still a negative I'll stop my meds and then crack open the wine!

This was our last go, we are very lucky to have dd, after the last few years we now realise it was a miracle we managed to have her at all. 

Best of luck to you all, I hope you get the good news you deserve and congratulations to those who have got a BFP.

Lisa xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

hello ladies 

ive come on here today because i need your help!  I'm crumbling!  yesterday i felt quite strong, like i still had hope and some internal reserve to get through the next week.  I felt yesterday it ws not that long till test dte.  today it seems like a year away and that i have no idea how i am going to get through the next week.  

to be honest i have hit rock bottom today.  feel like i JUST want to know now.  i am basically telling myself there is no hope at all that this will work but then on the other hand i want to be pregnant so much it is painful.  this whole thing is so hard.  its really worn me down this year and i feel really glum today    i am not at all tempted to test early as its way too early but i do just want to know now.  ive got 6 more days until i can test.  i am going to be stark raving mad over the next 6 days!  and then i think about actually taking that test nd think that its more than likely going to be a BFP as we have been given such a low rate of possibility of a positive, but then how i will cope seeing that single line, i honestly think i will lose my mind with grief.  i know i sound like a right drama queen but this is our last shot and i cant help wanting this so much. we all do don't we!  no one who has not been through this can understand that longing and that pain when it doesn't result in a baby.  this surely must be one of the most difficult and agonising things to have to deal with.  i really feel for you ladies that have gone through this multiple times, and are still trying for that elusive BFP.  in so many ways i am so so lucky already.  i have two children, and they are wonderful in their own ways, and i almost feel guilty wanting another.  sorry if i have upset anyone by posting this as it must be doubly triply hard for everyone who has not yet become a mummy.    

alex you did make me chuckle re your partner and his xbox!  and his man cave.  i just LOVE the image of you sending your partner to his room!!!!!!     and well done for not testing today.  

i keep trying to make lists in my mind as to the pros of not getting pregnant, like i can go bck to the gym and get fit again, i can drink, eat what i like for christmas but it all seems totally meaningless.  got exams at my school this weekend so will be putting my energy into that nd hoping that will distract me enough to keep me sane.  

hope you are all having as fair a day as can be expected.


----------



## alexsmummy

lisa just seen your post today.  this is my worst nightmare for next week and i am so so sorry that you are going through this.      its the worst feeling in the world.  i know exactly what this means to you being your last cycle as this is our last try too.  i think that if (and i fully predict when) i get a bfn next week i m going to have to seek comfort in the beautiful little baby girl that i have.  its the only way i will be able to get through it and i hope that you can find similar solace through this with yours. 

huge huge hugs honey.  take care of yourself and your family
xxxxx


----------



## SparkleBright

Lisamarie so sorry to hear that x There are no words and life is just cruel x

Try to keep smiling xx


----------



## SparkleBright

Alexmummy - your post really resonates with me ... I am only 2 days away from beta on Saturday but its agony, BFN yesterday and I am trying so hard to stay positive that it could still be a positive outcome. I want it so bad ... we dont have children and I am so lucky that we have 8 frozen ones so all is not lost and in that respect this cycle is a success either way. But its so hard and I really cant stop crying today .... its harder that in the summer I lostmy Dad and the last thing he ever did for me was pay for this so I just want it to work so bad. 

My husband is great, he is telling me to stay positive until Saturday and even if it is negitive not to worry we wil go again with the FET (in december I hope).

I think its the telling people part as well. Although we have told only a few I have said to them we wont get results until a few more weeks and possibly might wait until after Christmas so I think we will stick to that and process it ourselves first 

xxx


----------



## lisamarie1

Thanks alexsmummy, I definitely take a lot of comfort in my dd and gave her an extra long kiss and cuddle this morning, I'm just so sorry that I can't give her the sibling I know she would so love. I'm sorry you are feeling so down today, I know exactly how you feel. I hope you manage to distract yourself for the next few days, I'll pop back on to see how you are all getting on.

Thanks Sparklebright, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for Saturday for you, really hope you get that BFP.

I'm off for a long walk now to clear my head and then I am going to wallow for the rest of the day. We're going to a Christmas fair on Saturday and then we're putting up our tree and decks so hopefully that will cheer me up a bit xxx


----------



## Nic2016

So it seems we are all having a difficulty time at the mo!! 



I'm still in a lot of discomfort clinic think I have mild to mod OHSS and need to go later for a scan!! Bugger x


----------



## Alex1979

so sorry lisamarie1, I know they say its just a dot but it was your dot! so take care of yourself, take time to grieve, and I really wish you all the luck in the world for lottery wins and more cycle's! 

Well it was my melt down over the last few days so now here I go


alexsmummy - I think us women go through this because were strong, no matter how hard it gets we always find a way and carry on, at a slow god forsaking struggle sometimes but we do, if it is negative then you know how you feel now will continue for your grieving period and then onwards you will go because you have to BUT you just don't know yet! my clinic said to me there is nothing you can do now the transfer is done, obviously don't go out and get smacked off your face! but until you know for sure anything is possible, my best mate had ovarian cancer had a 13cm tumour explode in her had half her womb taken her ovary and one of her tubes and now she has a very chatty 5y old!!! so CALM DOWN!! theres no single line yet, keep thinking strong thoughts and keep hoping that we will be the lucky ones   oh and my DH doesn't know it yet but ive priced up all that crap he has in his man cave so ICSI No 3 here we come!!!  


SparkleBright - were in the same boat to, no kiddies yet and one snow baby to, I have 3 friends all having kids from there frozen cycles not fresh so with 8 of the little ones ull be well on your way for a football team!!

today im .......................................... accepting its over but hoping for more, I think ill keep my mind like this for a while I can cope with this, getting ready for the BFN will be wine sex cheese balls and lots more wine and if its BFP then im probably going to worry about a whole load more things! but until D Day (Monday) im not going to test and just hope were all going to be OK

 and   to you all xxxxx


----------



## SparkleBright

Thanks Alex 

I think these melt downs everyone is having is a way of coping, i have had a horrible morning but i almost feel better for it. I feel more prepared whatever the outcome. I am going to hold on tight to the hope that we can still be BFP on saturday. I am only 8dp5dt and i have read so much about people getting negitives but then positive beta ... so until they say no on Saturday I am going to try and keep smiling and if it is a BFN then I will have another good cry and then dust myself off and go again!!

I really thought the injections and lying in the chair with your legs wide open and some man peering into your foofy would be the hard part of this process .... turns out this week is the worst, feel like its hit me like a bus!!!


----------



## Alex1979

SparkleBright- HAHAHAHAHAH I know in the stirrups it was like move down to the edge of the bed move down! move down! move down! I was like I AM ****ING DOWN!!!! I CANT GET ANY WIDER MRS!!!


----------



## belfastgirl

Hey all
sorry but i have lost track of the thread since I last posted so i need to catch up so please excuse the lack of personals.
I just wanted to say that I tested yesterday (not supposed to test to tomorrow!) and got a BFP! Went to my doctors in the afternoon to get my bloods done and the HCG count I received today was a 996.7

Today I was able to to get a little bit excited as I was dreading another chemical. i know still a long way to go but feeling so happy and excited right now!! Heres hoping my next blood test on Monday shows great figures too!!

BG xx


----------



## Alex1979

belfastgirl!!!! YYYAAAYYYY!!!!     Congratulations bout time we started having BFP'S this month lets hope your our lucky dust! really happy for you, fingers crossed for next Monday! xx


----------



## SparkleBright

Yay Belfastgirl thats fantastic.

I have had cramps tonight but not sure if I am just imagining them or they are real and then if they are real they could just be AF ... Ergh!!!

Yep the stirrups are so much fun he he


----------



## Alex1979

ME TO!!! got cramps and sickness tonight again don't know which way to turn it doesn't feel the same as AF but as its due today and still nothing im living in hope! don't the meds stop AF anyways?


----------



## chloe33Angel

Hi Belfastgirl, 

Big Congratulations on your BFP. Hope all continues to go well for 
You. I was just wondering where did you get your hcg blood test done? As if I am lucky enough to get a positive when I test I would like to get it done. Is it at your G.P?

Many thanks xx


----------



## SparkleBright

Alex - I think they do stop it but it can still come. I don't actually have periods - haven't for over 10 years so doubly weird but then I guess if its a BFN I would have a AF because of the treatment 

Who knows, definitely crampy and achy legs tonight too but we will see


----------



## belfastgirl

Thanks ladies!
Chloe yes I just had it done with my GP, I basically rang the doctor and explained re my chemical earlier in the year and asked if they would do the bloods and he said there would be no problem! I was ready for a fight but thankfully didn't need it  

I know that the 2ww is the most terrible time, I just want to say that when I was having my FET and afterwards I had a really horrible cold, like a really bad one. Also I had a slight bleed 7dp5dt. Sore (.)(.) from day 1 and mega tired. In the last few days (4/5) I haven't seemed as tired during the day and have been getting quite a few headaches. Not sure if this will help anyone but just thought I'd share in case it helps someone 

xx


----------



## WarriorBaby

Congratulations @belfastgirl ! really great news - thanks for the tips

@Alex1979 & @SparkleBright, i am analysing every little thing too, looking for a sign but not getting anything - boobs aren't as sore now, just a bit sore...and feeling heavy like im getting my period but no blood, not feeling positive at all....but just 1 more day to wait!

@lisamarie - so sorry to hear your news hon, it is just not fair - hope you are feeling ok and sending lots of love - keep strong X

Hope everyone is doing ok....  for babydust for you all!


----------



## Jax83

Belfastgirl - congratulations on the BFP! Let's hope you're setting the trend for the thread! 

I'm holding out until Sunday (OTD is Monday). I think if I do it any earlier and its negative I'll not have the motivation to do my injections!


----------



## puffinpie

Can I be added please?
I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday in Prague,
So I will be testing on the 10th .


----------



## Christie1

Hi ladies,

So much on this thread since I last wrote!

So sorry Lisa for your bad news. I've just tested and it's a negative for me too. Empty is the only word I can use to describe how I feel.

Congrats Belfastgirl! Good to see positive on here and gives us hope for the future.

X


----------



## Alex1979

Christie1 - im so sorry, seems like were writing these types of messages more and more, I don't know what to say, I know how you feel and its so horrible take care sweetheart and your right there is always the future xxxxx   xxxxx

Jax83 think I might join you our OTD are the same! im so scared of testing, I don't want to know now, I have no symptoms what so ever apart from period pains so I think I know the answer but ah please god I hope and hope there is a BUT!!! 

puffinpie welcome to the thread, is this your first try?

belfastgirl thanks for the tip, think ill go and do the same on Monday I don't want to wait and keep testing if its negative think I will get some bloods done just to be sure 

well girls think this will be the longest weekend ever!! im still in the same frame of mind, that it hasn't worked, im not freaking out any more just getting used to the idea that ill have to try again, but still in the back of my mind im keeping a little faith that we can have a family someday, im not going to cry and ill stay strong for DH, it is what it is. 

Have a good day girls and   and super babydust to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SparkleBright

Christie1 -sorry to hear that -did you test early? Have you had bloods

I did the same got a BFN on 7dp5dt but I am hoping it was too early and i have bloods tomorrow .... feel crampy today and have sore boobs but only a little bit not like i did during stim. 

I didnt test today even though I was so so tempted ... i think i am prepared for bad news so will just wait til that call tomorrow after my bloods. I think I am prepared to move to FET ... just hope I can do it quickly x


----------



## Eudaemonia

I know no one can tell me whether I'm pregnant and I just have to wait till I bleed or get a bfp but does anyone have any similar experiences to share? Did you end up getting a bfp or just an unusually late period? I thought i would know by now and I'm finding it hard to be patient. I thought the luteal phase was supposed to be the bit that stayed the same and obviously i know when I ovulated.


----------



## alexsmummy

hello everyone 

firstly christie i am so sorry.  did your clinic tell you to continue and test in  couple of dys time?  really sorry that this is not your time.  its just horrible.       

belfstgirl congrtulations!  amazing news.  well done. 

afm - i am literally gritting my teeth and counting the hours and minutes and ive got 5 days left? 6 sleeps.  yikes.  i really cant imagine i am pregnant.  as my body seems to be doing all the usual stuff that it does before my period comes.  so gutted already but i know its not absolutely over yet.  this is exactly wht happened with my last cycle though so I'm not anticipating success.  the only different thing is ive had terrible crampy pains for the last 3 days in my abdomen?  anyone else have this?  quite sharp aches etc.  and my boobs went mental - swollen, and sore.  my tummy is rigid by the evening too?  and bloated.  i think these are all side effects of the progrestone right?  yesterday i felt so pregnant that it gave me hope but then i thought DONT BE AN IDIOT. its just the drugs.  its hard cause i want it so much I'm almost searching for symptoms that will give me any hope, and all day thought -ooh that is a symptom and that is a symptom.  i even felt a bit sick yesterday but then i think that my mind is making these symptoms up - i am just imagining them.  especially as when i got home last night i had the usual signs of my period coming which is some  discharge in my knickers etc.  (sorry if tmi!!)  so then i felt like an idiot that i hd allowed myself to have this crazy hope.  stupid stupid stupid me.  i was really tearful yesterday too, imagining locking at that pregnancy test and seeing just one line.  feel cross with myself for even putting myself through this.  so many emotions all at the same time!    

its a beautiful day here today so i am going to head out with my daughter and enjoy it.  got a full weekend of madness so by the time i come out of that it will just be two days wait to go.  in some ways i cant wish the time to go fast enough but in other  ways i would like it never to come.  until wednesday when i test i can live with the smallest possible ray of hope.  on wednesday it really will be over and i will have to deal with that, but to be honest i full expect to start bleeding before then.  that is wht happened last time.  sorry to be so negative i am just cant set myself up or allow myself to believe there is hope as its going to be hard  enough when i do test and its a bfn.  its the only way i can cope right now.  
hope you all have a restful weekend.  xxx


----------



## Alex1979

alexsmummy - this is exactly how I feel! im at work again and just got a txt saying my friends in labour! shes 3 weeks early but just in time for my BFN! 

I still haven't tested trying to wait till Monday but like you I feel so low its unbearable, im trying not to cry all the time, im at work and I was doing ok until I got that txt! but now all I want to do is go home and stay there, I might even take Monday off don't think I can face going into work if its negative. 

why do so many people have it easy! why is it I have to scratch around struggle and fight for every bloody thing I have! just once I want it to be me, just once! 

so cross with everything and everyone, right now shes giving birth and im......................................................................... I don't know what I am anymore, just completely hopeless


----------



## Pinkchick

I experienced this too after 2 of my iui's. I think the second time it took almost a week from test date for AF to come. It's really cruel because it keeps you having hope. My first iui I bled before test day so was convinced the tests must be wrong. 
The other thing that is possible is it was a late implanter and not showing up on tests yet but if this is the case it should in a few days. Really wish you luck x


----------



## SparkleBright

Have you had a blood test, might be worth asking your doctor to do that and then you know for sure


----------



## Arnies Mum

I have just experienced this also. My official test day was Monday which was also the day AF was due. I actually only started to bleed yesterday afternoon. I believe it was the progesterone pessaries for me delaying AF. 
X


----------



## Morris41

Congratulations *Belfastgirl * - great to hear some good news. 

So sorry *christie*. Big hugs. 

*alexsmummy *i know how you feel. The wait is painful. 

Good luck everyone else. x


----------



## Alex1979

OK SO IM FREAKING OUT! I just started bleeding!!!! it is very light just wiw! but is this normal anyone? I don't test until Monday had the transfer 10days ago and I have cramps is this AF? has anyone else had this? what do I do?


----------



## Christie1

Alex1079, Sparklebright, Alexsmummy and Morris41 thank you. X

I tested on my official test date. My doctor has just got back to me and said to continue with the drugs and test on Monday, no mention of a blood test. What are the chances of it changing I'm wondering? It's given me a little glimmer but surely the levels should be there by now.

Xx


----------



## Bax

Alex - stop panicking!  It could be AF atarting, but there are lots of stories about ladies who had a bleed and then got their BFP anyway.  All you can do is wait it out - try to stay as calm as you can.  I know it's hard - big hugs xx  

Christie - your et was 23rd Nov, right?  That's the same as me.  Your test this morning should be pretty reliable, but I guess the clinic are making sure that you don't have a slow developer in there before you close off the cycle and move on.  It is possible, and I'll keep my fingers firmly crossed for you.  Good luck hun xx


----------



## Nic2016

Alex- I bled a week exactly after my et last cycle and it lasted until test day and I got a BFP it could be implantation


----------



## Christie1

Hi Bax

Yes you are right it was the 23rd, I remember you were on the other thread. I hope you are ok. Thanks for the words, I'm trying to remain positive. 

Alex1979 keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Alex1979

AH MY GOD I HOPE SO!!    im having cramps and spotting but look at the chart 
3-Day Transfer -  Monday 23/11/15
One – Tuesday - 24/11/15 The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 
Two – Wednesday - 25/11/15 The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 
Three – Thursday - 26/11/15 The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 
Four – Friday - 27/11/15 The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 
Five – Saturday - 28/11/15 The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 
Six  - Sunday - 29/11/15 Implantation continues 
Seven – Monday -  30/11/15 Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and foetus have begun to develop 
Eight – Tuesday - 01/12/15 Human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) starts to enter the blood stream 
Nine – Wednesday -  02/12/15 Foetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted 
Ten – Thursday -  03/12/15 foetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted  
Eleven – Friday - 04/12/15  Fourteen - Monday - 07/12/15 Levels of HCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy

surely it should of finished around Monday Tuesday? my AF was due yesterday I have never had this before! I rang the docs n have a blood test Monday im not going to go to work I have decided to sort this out first

I only have 3 days to go to test and as im cramping all day now im beginning to loose the plot dam it! the 2WW sucks


----------



## SparkleBright

Alex I hope it is implantation xxxx got everything crossed for you 

Christie you could ask for a blood as this tells you accurately i think xx 

2ww is awful. We test tomorrow, getting bloods but i am not holding much hope but trying to be positive. Do feel a bit bloated today but could be the fact I am stuffing my face to keep my mind occupied


----------



## Alex1979

SparkleBright you will be in my   tonight  really hope you get a positive, what time are you testing? and when will you find out?

Testing on Monday and have booked in for bloods at 1.30pm just to make double sure, ive had a few more light brown spots but still cramps off and on, im guna try and relax over the next few days and not think about it to much 

COME ON BEAN AND PICKLE! PLEEAAASSSEEEEE STICK!


----------



## Nic2016

Hi ladies 

Alex- I am   For you!!  

Sparklebright- good luck for tomorrow  


So it's day 3 post EC..... They said they would call if they had concerns and would ask us to go in today.... Well no call but I did try and call them spoke to a nurse who confirmed we are still booked in for et Sunday!!! I am so nervous. She did say she would ask the embryologist to call me for an update but no call! We have never had a day 5 et and the nerves are getting the better of me now but I guess no news is good news.


----------



## Pearnie

There is still hope Christie GL on Monday  

Brilliant news belfastgirl. The best of luck for you.

Hi puffin, good luck to you, is this your first cycle? How has it been so far?

Alexsnummy - hold in there, not long now. Hope you had a nice day today with your daughter.

Alex - as someone suggested have a look at the 2ww symptoms thread that lead to BFP, I have found it great to read to feel a bit more relaxed. I know exactly how you feel when you see other people who seem to get things easy but just know that they will never know how strong you have to be to go through this and you will appreciate everything that much more.

Sparklebright - will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck.

Sorry and hello to anyone I missed out...there is so much activity now!

I have the thought in my head that implantation began on my first day of transfer in the evening (pink discharge) which is possible I think as I had a hatching blastocyst transferred. Could have also been from the transfer I suppose! I have had pain starting from I think the evening of the day after transfer which started with a sort of flutter that was very weird. Now on and off I get a little bit of pain low down and slightly to my left which changes between slightly AF pain like and then a sort of twinge/pull which is quite strange!!! Just hope it is implantation. And backache on and off too. I have got ME though so hoping this isn't just pain from EC and ET as I take much longer to get over things and tend to feel things more too 

Just wishing the days away between now and OTD.


----------



## SparkleBright

Thanks everyone, i am on the 6.15am train to London so will have bloods around 9.30am and then its about 3 hours to results so about 12.30 ... train home 2.30 as if positive I have to pick up prescription. 

I dont want to go at all. I caved and tested again tonight (9dp5dt) and it was negative. It was a batch of cheap tests I got off Amazon about a year ago so I have no way of knowing they work but i cant help feeling this one is over now. I am hoping that I am wrong but I suspect it is BFN this time round. 

At least I will know tomorrow and if its negative I will ask to go straight into FET, I dont have AF normally so I am hoping they can just move straight into the medication.... we may also discuss surrogacy although I feel really nervous about that option .... my problem is that I have MS and I need to go on medication or I risk disability .... but the medication has really high birth defects to the point that if you fall pregnant on it they recommend abortion (though to be honest I wouldnt)... so I need to keep moving really and feel like time is ticking .... 

I guess its not over til its over, just googled again and there are stories of negative urine and positive bloods on the same day


----------



## puffinpie

I had my FET on Wednesday this week. 2 very good donated 5 day blastocysts were transferred with embryo glue.
It was not straightforward due to my tilted uterus, ended up needing gas and air as it was incredibly painful, not the actual transfer but the bit where there put the instrument in to see the cervix.
Straight afterwards I felt very bruised and shakey .
That night I was extremely bloated.
Since the morning after I have experienced a very sharp pain in the lower left pelvic area.
Not consistent , it just takes me by surprise around 4 or 5 times an hour.
Also strong AF type cramps.
Yesterday we had a long trip home from Prague and it really wiped me out.
Then this morning I woke up with a sore throat and by the afternoon I have been experiencing flu type body aches and pains and a banging headache.
This is my first FET.
Is this normal or have I been very unlucky and come down with a virus?
Feel so tearful and thoroughly misrable .
Pretty sure the hormones aren't helping me ! 
Has anyone else gone on to have a BFP after being sick or having these strange pelvic pains during the 2WW?
Sorry for being such a whinge bag xx


----------



## Morris41

Good luck tomorrow *sparklebright*

Fingers crossed *Pearnie*. I think you said OTD was the 13th. Almost halfway. 

Question for everyone. What are the guidelines for exercise during 2ww? Normally I do spin and a weights class but haven't for the last couple of weeks, don't want to feel like I did anything wrong

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## puffinpie

Alex1979 I just wanted to say I bled from before AF was due until delivery with both of my boys.
Sometimes it was literally like a tap being turned on and off.
Absolutely no reason could be found and although it is very scary , it certainly doesn't mean you are not pregnant.
Good luck x

Hi Pearnie, Think I've come down with a virus so feeling rubbish. Unless it's the meds but this is my first FET ( donor embryos) so I don't know if this is normal or not.
I'm on Humira and prednisone, so my immune system is absolutely knocked for 6 and I guess infection is to be expected x
I hope everyone is doing ok .
Xx


----------



## Alex1979

Nic2016 thank you so much its nie to know I have someone else out there thinking of me

SparkleBright - god sounds like you have a hell of a day tomorrow lovely! bloody good effort! and if you can cope with MS im guessing you can pretty much cope with anything, the cheap tests are always crap and even though they say 20 they normally don't detect until at least 60-100mg/ml with is about a week over the OTD and yeah that did happen to 2 of my friends but they had 2 tests to make sure it was rising,  ill be thinking of you tomorrow and ill say a little   for you tonight, I really hope you get a BFP we need some this month

Morris41 - hay, I was told no weights at all I used to box and do weights but was told do nothing that could shed the lining of the womb ie baths lifting stretching high impact raining etc just until the viability scan hope that helps

puffinpie - thank you mate! I love these stories I know everyone is different but it does make me relax a little knowing it can and is normal! 

Pearnie - thanks for the link I checked it out and yeah loads of people have cramps and spotting round day 7-10 so it did make me feel better!

well im feeling a bit sick a mild head ache im tired and still having the cramps, bleeding has stopped but the cramps feel different, not sure what to expect over the next few days im quite sore but im still hopeful even if its just a little 3 days to go for me now OTD on Monday with bloods at 1.30pm so night for now girls sending you   and


----------



## Charmars

I had a FET and didn't experience any of the symptoms you explained.

I would give the nhs helpline a call for peace of mind xx


----------



## alexsmummy

sorry for lack of personals.  just counting the minutes as they go by.  
reading this thread has been nicely distracting so thnk you for that ladies.  it really helps. 

got to do some baking but will come back after that and do some personals. 

i have four days left.  i know i have lost it today as i did one of those 'are you pregnant' surveys on line.  utter nonsense but that is how desperate i am


----------



## Jax83

Alexsmummy - lol I had a moment of feeling downhearted the other day when I saw a list on ******** of 'names of girls most likely to have a baby in 2016' and my name wasn't on it. Ridiculous!


----------



## Bax

Today is OTD - I never thought it would get here! I was woken up by DH saying, very delicately, "I'm Pooping bricks here" and then he promptly went back to sleep. I went and did the test, and its  !!!!

There is still a very long way to go, but I'm so excited!

Anyone else testing today? Xx


----------



## Morris41

Yay congratulations *bax*  so pleased for you.

Good luck to everyone else testing today x


----------



## SparkleBright

Congratulations bax xx that's fab news

I'm doing bloods today .... Bfn yesterday on the wee sticks which was 9dp5dt so hoping just too early but I think it's a negative this time .... Hope to move to FET straight away X


----------



## Bax

Good luck sparklebright


----------



## alexsmummy

Bax !!!!!!  Fantastic!!!! What fabulous news! I am so happy for you! 

I'm wishing to see a bfp more than anything else in the world but I'm pretty certain I'm not. With both my pregnancies I got symptoms pretty quickly and the symptoms I did have have evaporated. I'm a bit scared to be honest as I really don't know how I'll cope when I see that single line  and it's conclusive over for me. I'm not a great coper and so worry this will be a down spiralling into one of my prolonged depressions. Any tips for how to move on? I keep trying to prepare myself mentally but I'm not sure it's posdible to prepare yourself completely for something like this. 

I even think, could we do this again, which I know we couldn't but my mind has started thinking about possible ways we could!? M A D N E S S! 

Two very busy days at work will help me get through I think.


----------



## Alex1979

Bax YYAAAYY!! that's what we like to hear! YOU DID IT! congratulations mummy to be! so happy for you now just enjoy it the next 9 months!


alexsmummy - were on the same page! I caved and tested with a BFN 2 days to go for OTD and I think I already know the answer deep down. we could pay for one more go, on a c card sell some stuff work weekends but then that would be it, I hope over the next few days our dreams come true to  


SparkleBright - thinking of you today good luck mate! BFP all the way

roll on Monday eh


----------



## Jax83

Bax - way to go! Congratulations! As you say it's still early days but a step in the right direction none the less! So happy for you!

Alexsmummy - I also worry about the fallout of another BFN. We have one frostie left but I'm not sure yet I can go through this again. I suppose I felt the same after our last failed cycle and I found the strength to have another go. You only know in yourself what you're capable and there comes a time for everyone when enough is enough and that's different for each person. in terms of depression - just make sure you allow yourself to grieve if it is bad news and deal with it as you would any other loss. People don't realise that's what it is and that we have to go through a process to come to terms with it. Ultimately I don't think there's anything you can do to prepare as even when we think we've accepted it's not worked - until we hear it from the clinic there'll always be a glimmer of hope - no matter how small - and that's what we cling on to. My fingers are crossed for you and I hope this isn't something you'll have to worry about


----------



## WarriorBaby

Congratulations @Bax ! really great news - I am really happy for you  - congrats hon  

I also tested this morning and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!  
Still cannot believe it, 3 years trying, 2 failed rounds of IVF - this was 3rd time lucky for us, was expecting to see a bfn as have had absolutely no symptoms (sore boobs after transfer, probably due to stims, that went away about 5 days ago) and that heavy feeling you get before your period is due....a lot of hurdles to go, but trying to relax 

@SparkleBright - good luck today! wishing you a BFP and sending positive vibes your way

@Alex1979, @Alexmummy & @Christie1 - thinking of you all and crossing everything for you - hope you can relax a bit weekend and take your mind off it all, know its easier said than done

Hope everyone else is doing as well


----------



## SparkleBright

Ya warrior baby so pleased for you x


----------



## Morris41

Massive congratulations *warriorbaby*, so pleased


----------



## Pearnie

Two BFPs today, amazing news warriorbaby and bax! Lots of luck for the next part of your journey x

Puffin - what a pain in the  time you are having atm, just take it as easy as you can for at least the next three days. Those pains could possibly be implantation? A blastocyst could have started implanting by the morning after especially if it was starting to hatch. 

Morris - thanks, I can't believe I am almost half where there already, I feel better than the day after transfer when next Sunday felt like ages away. Did u say yours was 16th?  Re exercise they do say you can carry on with exercise that you usually do HOWEVER for the first week I wouldn't do any high impact, weight lifting, cardio etc. it's completely up to the individual as to what they feel comfortable doing as there is no right or wrong with things you usually do however if God forbid something went wrong, would you blame yourself? I know I would so I'm acting like a princess for the whole 2 weeks which I'm sure will drive my DH mad by the end lol.

Sorry if I missed anyone else and good luck today sparklebright xx


----------



## GD

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind a bloke coming on the thread.

Hope this isn't a downer for anyone but me and my girlfriend tested today with HPT, come back negative, gutted BUT we are only 6dp 3dt so in reallity we were a bit sharp to test. Do you think there is still hope for us? Any advice or any comments will be greatly appreciated.

On reading BFPs excellent news, hope to read more in the coming days.

P.S beta is 11th of Dec

Thank you


----------



## higham8

Hi all congratulations to the bfps good luck xx

I'm still plodding on can't believe got another 6 days to go I'm finding it a bit hard now but I'm not gonna test early cos don't want leave this bubble I'm in I'm being pos and hoping it's a pos. On Thursday I had cramping all day no bleeding but been ok since.  I'm 7dp4dt

Good luck to you all and hope u get the result u are waiting for xx


----------



## daftbird

Hello all, can I join you?

I'm 44 so a real old biddy, on my first round of natural cycle IVF. I had two embyos transferred at 2 days, one was grade 1/2, one grade 3. 

Now at 7 dpo and I'm  going up the wall with every little twinge! I have a weird metallic taste in my mouth, occasional nausea but that's about it with symptoms. 

Great to hear some good news on here!


----------



## daftbird

GD I'm very new to all this, but I think you might have tested a bit early.


----------



## GD

Hi daftbird,

Yea I think we tested a bit early, kinda wish we didn't but what is done is done, just have to hope for better result either tomorrow or Monday.

All the best x


----------



## SparkleBright

Hi 
Well I am home for London and the bloods were negitive. I am trying to see the positive in that we got 8 frozen from this cycle so it makes the next rounds a little easier but its really hard. I think people must think I am mad as been trying not to cry all the way home on the train. Everything just went so well I did hope this final bit would too. 

I think the bit I am feel worse about is that the clinic tell me that I have to wait until late January for a follow up - only because they are fully booked - i actually feel quite angry about it. I have emailed them and asked if there is anything that they can do. genuinely I need to keep going as the longer I am off my MS meds the more the chance of a wheelchair is.  

I think a big gin is in order 

Hope everyone else gets positive xx


----------



## higham8

@sparklebright   look after yourself and hopefully u will get you bfp next round it's so hard to be hit with that word negative chin up xx


----------



## GD

Sparlkebright,

Don't you give up hope, you still have the frozen embies. 

You have that large gin

X


----------



## Alex1979

SparkleBright ah no! im so so sorry love, have been thinking about you all day!! I know your right 8 frozen is fantastic news you can have a few more goes next year, I think a huge gin then another then another, some time to rest yeah contact someone else at the clinic and get bunked up they need to understand your health needs to, ah I really am sorry, I wish you all the luck in the world I really do and you'll be back on here in no time freaking out about every symptom googleing your life away and joining us again for another dredded 2ww!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey everyone

Can I join? I am officially in the 2WW again!

Praying for our little follie and one little swimmer to make us our baby 😊


----------



## SparkleBright

Thanks everyone, had a good cry and now focused on next steps .... will see what clinic says on monday and get booked back in 

Will keep popping back for a few days - I really want the rest of you to get BFP ... keeping everything crossed


----------



## Alex1979

Welcome higham8, GD, CharlotteL  and daftbird well so far this month its been 50/50 so the more the merrier we need some more   for the group.

so I cried walking the dog, in asda and on the loo, seriously I have cried more in the last few days than I have in my whole life don't know whats wrong with me, have had no more spotting but still have bad cramps, a little sick and dizziness but the girls are fine there not sore or itchy and im now just sad. 

OTD Monday the 7th, have done 4 tests all negative so far so just trying to keep busy and not think about it, I told DH today not that I was testing but about the bleeding and cramps and he thinks its all over to! I wish and   that its not, I hope and   it will be our turn this month, my mate brings her baby home today and asked if I wana go round, im not picking up the phone, no one knows we have had another go so im trying my best to keep it together but all I just really want to do is scream!

good luck jax83 and to all those testing tomorrow tonight you will be in my   and   to those with BFN


----------



## Bax

Sparkebright I'm so sorry.  You still have those frosties though so all is not lost - sometimes it's just a numbers game and your clinic will understand more about you next time. Chin up, speak to the clinic again (and again and again) and enjoy that gin!

GD you and your wife definately tested too early.  Home tests aren't reliable until 14 days after ec, so try again in a few days. Be good to each other and good luck!

Daftbird, at 43 I'm no spring chicken either.  Perhaps we can meet for a play date in our wheelchairs  . Good luck with your cycle.

Warrior baby - excellent news!! We've still a long way to go, but I'm so pleased for you.

Welcome to Charlotte!

jax, alexmummy and Alex - I'm thinking about you all.  This is the hard part - be kind and stay sane  

Good luck to anyone I've missed too - it's getting busy in here!


----------



## GD

Thank you for the welcome ladies,

Bax- this is our 2nd cycle and we were determined to not test till at least 8/9 dpt but the excitement got the better of us. Not testing now till Monday. Again thank you.

Alex 1979- you cry as much as u need, could the symptoms your having not be implantation? I hope this is not the end of it for you as tomorrow is another day.

Please keep smiling girls

X


----------



## Alex1979

I have no idea! I know people who have no symptom's some who have bled everyday since transfer and some that had them all!!! this is whats crap as everyone is different nothing is set in stone, just need to hear that mine are normal, that there could still be some hope and that im not loosing my mind! 

every single pain I get now is, are they gone, its that it now, I cant stand it anymore, just want to know now, think ill test tomorrow and Monday cant feel any worse so might as well 

 for me tonight peeps   andl   to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexsmummy

sparklebright so so sorry to read your post.   
it is such a fantastic thing that you have those little ones saved up in the freezer.  that will give you such comfort i am sure over the next few weeks. 

gd - def too early.  won't be releasing the hormone yet. 

CONGRATULATIONS WARRIORBABY! loving the BFP's recently.  very encouraging.  

afm i now have 3 days 4 sleeps.  i was a nightmare at work.  brain dead, dull, lacking any lustre.  i just want to lie in a darkened room and wait but that is of course ridiculous as time would probably go even slower.  i did cheer myself up by buying a christmas tree  (completely mad as we are soooo broke at the moment) but it will help me in the  next week or so if things are as i predict and i will need comfort in whatever way i cn get it.  putting the xmas decs up with my two beautiful children will help me heal i think.  i just wish my DH could try and be a bit more sympathetic and kind.  i know I'm really grumpy right now but i need him to be there for me.  he's very bad at being there for anyone so I'm expecting a lot!  

busy day tomorrow so that will go quick then just two days.  got really upset today because any symptoms i 'thought' i had been experiencing thursday and friday have completely evaporated today.  I'm not even bloated, just really pre-menstrual so i think that says a lot doesn't it.  I'm second guessing everything and even thought i saw something on knicker watch earlier but then there was nothing so I'm definitely going a bit mad.  what will i be like in 2 days time!!  ugh!  
got exams at my school tomorrow so must try and turn my brain to preparing for that!  

welcome to all our new 2ww friends!  good luck everyone wherever you are in this god-awful process.


----------



## WarriorBaby

Thanks so much @SparkleBright @Morris41 @Pearnie @Higham8 @Bax & @AlexMummy - still shocked!

SparkleBright - I'm so sorry hon, I know its hard but 8 frozen embies is such an amazing number, really hope you can get in asap, put pressure on the clinic on Monday, it sounds like the earlier the better for you and i think you have a strong case. Thinking of you X

Welcome CharlotteL, GD & Daftbird

@GD, you are definately too early to test!....would wait until next week for sure 

@AlexMummy - I was exactly the same, my sore boobs went away, just felt pre menstrual and felt like the last 2 times, like it was going to fail...but a miracle happened, dont loose hope and good luck with your test tomorrow!

 for all of you on the 2WW X


----------



## Alex1979

WarriorBaby im such a div! I missed you! so CONRATULATIONS MAMA!        

I hope you enjoy every minuet of it oh and I hope its twins!!! hahahhaaha may the BFP continue


----------



## Christie1

Bax and warriorbaby that's fantastic news, so pleased for you both! So lovely to see positive news Xx 

Sorry to hear that it didn't work this time Sparklebright.       I'm now waiting for a date to have our frozen ones transferred the quicker the better!!

Thinking of you all in that two week wait.
xxx


----------



## SparkleBright

Thanks everyone, had a good cry yesterday and today I do feel ok. I am not seeing it as a failed cycle because we are so lucky to have 8 good frosties. I found the aftermath of the EC really hard and painful so maybe I needed healing time and I had an awful flu the day they did the transfer. 

I have emailed the clinic to try and get in soon and if I cant i might see if I can try a clomid cycle in December so at least we feel we are moving forward. 

Got to keep smiling eh? 

I have to say I will be glad to see the back of 2015


----------



## Jax83

Did a HPT this morning ahead of OTD tomorrow and got a BFP! Can't quite believe it! Trying not to get too giddy as we know it's still really early days but have never got a positive before so can't help but feel happy and hopeful! Will feel better if the clinic confirm it tomorrow.


----------



## WarriorBaby

Thanks so much @Alex1979 - your post is so sweet  

Im crossing everything for you too - think you are testing tomorrow - good luck Alex!!!!!  

Thanks @Christie1 - hope you get your date locked in! @SparkleBright, good luck with a Dec starting date, and know what you mean re 2015!

Congratulations @JAx83 !!!!! really great news!!!  

Ok so yesterday was amazing, but have woken up with a problem, really hoping someone has some advice...

I tested positive with clear blue digital, given to me by my clinic, OTD Sat Dec 5, 16 days after EC (Thurs Nov 19) - result was PREGNANT - 1-2weeks (1-2 weeks means time of conception = 3-4 weeks preg)...we were over the moon! Yesterday i brought the same test again, just to be safe, and a Boots 2 pack test. Did the Boots one this AM, and it looks negative, really really faint second line but you can barely see it. Did the other boots one and its the same...a super faint second line....then did the clearblue digital, and thankfully it was the same as yesterday - pregnant 1-2 weeks.....was just expecting to see 2 distinct lines on the boots one, now worried im not pregnant and its the HCG still in my system - anyone had anything similar?!?! cant call the clinic as closed on weekends, will book tomorrow for bloods but going absolutely crazy   !!!!!


----------



## Pearnie

Warriorbaby, not happened to me before as this is my first cycle however, I have been doing a lot of reading in the area and it is very unlikely there would be HCG left in your body from a trigger shot. This is because the largest amount given is 10,000 units and it takes about a 1,000 units a day to get out your body so all should have been out your system by day 10/11 after your shot. What's probably happened is the clear blue ones are more accurate than the boots. Hope that sets your mind at rest x

Brilliant news jax!! Congrats. Good luck at clinic tomorrow.

Hi GD and daft bird. GD that is way too early, do not lose hope, your dot may only be implanting on day 6 (if it's a bit behind) and so wouldn't show anything. Wait until at least 14 days after EC preferably 16. Symptoms sound good so far daft bird 

Well I'm a week away from my OTD, not long now! SS is meant to be staying Sunday night now so I'm organising for his Grandma to pick him up around lunchtime so we can do the test in peace and he can always stay the night there if needs be. The twinge I was having has now disappeared so I am hoping it was implantation. My only worry is the occasional period like pain but I know this can be a common symptom so still feeling pretty positive.

Hope the 2ww is being kind to everyone else.


----------



## Bax

Warrior baby - I agree with Pearnie, the clearblue are the most accurate!  Don't worry about the lines on the other - a line is a line.  If you're still panicking today, get a FRER test as they are the most sensitive and will give you a nice thick line, but I really don't think it's anything to worry about.  Your trigger will definately have left your system by now.

Jax, just brilliant, brilliant news!!

Good luck for tomorrow Alex, and anyone else ready to test xx


----------



## Alex1979

JAX83 CONGRATULATIONS       YOUR NOW IN THE MUMMY CLUB!! 
really happy for you love, enjoy every second! and wish you al the best for you and your new baby xx

well I tested today with clear blue and got a BFN! think its over for me this time   will try again tomorrow as thats our OTD but I think I already know thats it! don't know what were going to do now, just to upset to think or do anything at the mo have bloods in the morning to confirm so I have my wine ready and will be drinking from 10am onwards I think, break in private then back to work Tuesday, thanks for everything guys you really have helped   to you all xxxx


----------



## WarriorBaby

@Alex1979 - im so sorry to hear that,   for you tomorrow... think blood tests are the best thing, still crossing everything for you X

@Pearnie thanks so much for your advice, you are spot on re units and timing, we have just done some reading too and got the same info, i should of looked it up this morning, been stressing all day, then i got your message. My trigger was Tues 17 Nov so should definately be out! hope the 2ww goes as quickly as possible for you, it helps to do xmasy things to take your mind off it!x

@Bax, thanks hon, i've just got home from a day out so didnt get the tip on the FRER in time to pick one up, but hoping to get in for a blood test tomorrow anyway. Thanks for your reply, really appreciated....hope you are doing well  

Thinking of everyone else X


----------



## Morris41

*Alex1979* - fingers crossed for you tomorrow 

*Jax* - massive congratulations, so pleased for you. 

*Pearnie* - hope you're doing well and managing to distract yourself. 1 more week! 

Afm - survived a weekend with the DHs family without drinking, although I think that some speculating was going on! . I'm now 4dp2dt and the waiting is painful! The next 10 days I think are going to drive me nuts!

Hope everyone else is well and fingers crossed. X


----------



## Nic2016

Hey ladies......

Sorry for disappearing omg I am loving the  Congratulations. Max & warrior baby 

Alex there is still another day!! 

Morris how you do? 

Pearnie- keeping busy yo great!! My worry is next week as DH is working all weekend arrhhhhh must keep busy 

Sparklebright- I know it's disappointing but this little delay means you will be able to relax a little over Xmas xxx

We had ET this morning a perfect blast on board. Out of our oridional 6 embies we had 3 today. Other 2 are being monitored tonight and then frozen!!! 
OTD 17th back to work Tuesday can't wait as I will be so busy.


----------



## Natt

Joining the 2ww IUI yesterday test day 22nd Dec fingers crossed for the best Xmas present!


----------



## Nic2016

Welcome to the group Natt xx


----------



## WarriorBaby

Thanks @Nic2016 and great result on your ET blasto & frosties!  

@Morris41 it is so hard at this time of year with drinking excuses! hope the wait goes as quickly as possible for you

@Welcome @Natt !


----------



## Hopeful3429

*pregnancy mentioned* Hi all, I have just dropped in to say Hi to you all  this thread helped me so much during my treatment and 2ww. I am reminiscing as this time last year I was starting medication for our first IVF attempt and here I am a year later 22 weeks pregnant. We are still in disbelief and are so grateful each and every day. Keep going girls, miracles really do happen! X


----------



## Bax

Hopeful, that's so sweet.  Good news stories are always welcome!  I remember you from the May/June board and brilliant news - you're over half way now - good luck with the count down! Xx


----------



## Fox Gloves

Hi all,

Please can I join you! I am currently 4dp 5dt with 2 BB blasts. I am going s bit crazy   already in the tww, need some other ladies waiting to keep me sane! This is our third ivf and we have no frosties and no money left! 

Otd is Friday 11th and not planning to test early. I haven't had any symptoms so feeling worried. Have had some cramps and have sore boobs but likely to be the cyclogest as have had the same on previous cycles. I've also had awful lower back ache which is a big af symptom.


----------



## chloe33Angel

Hello Fox Gloves, big welcome to you!

I am also currently on the 2ww and am also testing on Friday 11th 
and am finding these two weeks the longest ever, had my transfer on Monday 30th of one grade 5AB blastocyst this is my first icsi really hoping & praying it works. 

I also have the same symptoms as you of sore boobs since I started the cyclogest so don't know if it's that or not? I had cramping quite bad on Friday night but nothing since then. Let's both think positively and hopefully we will get the outcome we are both praying for on Friday, you have a good chance as you have 2 put back 

Chloe xx


----------



## Morris41

Welcome *Fox Gloves* and *Natt* .

Great result *nic2016*  fingers crossed X

Thanks for the positive news *hopeful3429*, always welcome.  good luck with the pregnancy.

Thanks *Warriorbaby*. I need to get more creative I think!

Good luck to everyone waiting for their OTD.


----------



## Fox Gloves

Chloe - the cramping sounds positive! I know the progesterone can give cramps but I've never had strong cramps from it, more mild! Good luck!! 

Morris - what excuse did you use for not drinking in the end?! I might need one next wkend!! X


----------



## alexsmummy

worrierbaby - don't worry.  a positive is a positive. with my daughter i got a very very faint line.  i had to look in the light to see it.  and that was not until my test date?!  she is now 20 months old and perfect 

Jax - wonderful wonderful news.  what a lucky thread this is?  

hopeful thank you for your post.  it is really sweet and touching.  i really wish you all the happiness for you and your baby. 

alex - i m so sorry. are you going to test tomorrow. 

arm - i think that i will be following you shortly as i am convinced now that i am not pregnant.  i just don't know how to cope.  i am already feeling so down, i know i should wait until otd to be sure but i can feel in my gut that i am not pregnant.  i have no symptoms except for pre-menstrual ones, i even have the blues which i always get exactly 3 days before my period is due.  i am following my exact usual pattern before my period so have basically so little hope now.  i am actually terrified to do the test on wednesday as i don't know wht kind of psychological bomb its going to set off in motion in my head.  it will be the moment that i realise i will never have another child, never be pregnant again.  i am so lucky ive already got a couple of beautiful children, but somehow that doesn't comfort me right now ?!  how selfish do i sound.  i am sorry if that is insensitive.  i don't know why but i just want this one so bad.  everyone around me is pregnant, all my NCT buddies (4 out of a group of 6 including me), three people at my work, and so many of the ladies that i cycled with last time.  its hard to feel joy for them and then i feel so guilty and mean spirited.  just so tearful today, and down so sorry to be such a downer especially when there have been so many bfp's and so much joy on this thread. still no actual spotting or bleeding though but i know that probably means nothing.  going to head to bed and get some rest at a least asleep I'm not thinking about this awful wait!


----------



## Liz2015

Hi, can I join you please ? I had a single embryo transfer done on day3 . OTD is 18th Dec


----------



## Wishingonstars

Hello all. Please could i join? I had a 'excellent' 5day blast transfered on saturday. I am just so grateful that ive made it this far.... Xx otd 16th December x


----------



## GD

Hi everyone,

8dp3dt and my wife wanted to test, I kinda agreed we did it at 6 this morning and got a BFN. It was a clear blue Pregnant 1-2 week 3-4 week etc not a general 2 line test.

I'm gutted so I can only imagine how my wife is feeling. Still to early? I know we could get a BFP up until our beta but the days are eating away and the chance of a yes is slipping through our fingers.

Welcome to all the new ladies in waiting, let's hope you have some excellent news in the next few days.


----------



## alexsmummy

Hi GD 

This is still too early I think? 14 days is the minimum for our clinic. When I tested with my daughter I tested at 14 days and it was with a first response and the line was sooooooo faint at first I thought it was a negative. I don't want to give you two false hope but I think you need to carry on. My clinic say test at 14 days then go on for 3 more days after that.

What is a beta test please? Is it a blood test? My clinic don't routinely offer bloods.

Really starting to feel wound up now with two days to go


----------



## GD

Alexsmummy,

Thank you for the response, our day 14 is our blood test (beta) basically the hcg in the blood, that's what our clinic calls it. If we wait till then and still get a negative we get told that's it over. We have to go again when my wife would be able to. 

I know the feeling about the time just passing by, it seems to drag so so much waiting to start treatment and then the 2ww when you need and want something to happen the time seems to slip away. All I can say is 2 days is 2 days you have yo try stay strong.


----------



## Bax

STILL too early GD! Have a look at this website which gives an idea of the dfferent stages of implantation - even if the embryo has implanted, its not had enough time to start producing HCG in the volume it needs to be picked up on a home test. Particularly the clearblue, which are digital and so need a decent amount of HCG before they will show a positive anyway - try a FRER if you insist on keep testing early!!

http://www.bubblesandbumps.com/what-happens-after-embryo-transfer-day-3-day-5-transfer-calendar/

I know it's really hard, but you just need to give this process the time it needs, before you decide if it's worked or not. Good luck withyour beta and stay strong.

I have to say I think it is ace that you are on this forum - I've suggested it to my DH but he prefers to lurk in the background and ask me how everyone is getting on xx

/links


----------



## Wishingonstars

Bax - Thank you for that link. Very help


----------



## GD

Bax,

I KNOW I KNOW, its to early but trying to convince ourselves its already worked. I have one of the time tables printed out( obsessed or what) and on my bedside table. its just when you read BFP 7dp transfer you think it could be you as well. We have said we are going to test everyday up until our beta just so come Friday IF it hasn't worked we arnt thrown from a great hight and have our heads in the right place. I don't know if that's a hood thing or a bad thing really.

And as for being on here you ladies are the only people I can speak to other then my wife, she is great with it all but its me with the issues not her. Sometimes I get lost in all the lingo and can't keep up with it all but if I ever sound like I am being ignorant or cold its because I don't understand how it all really works. 

I genuinlly hope you all have great news in the coming days xx


----------



## Wishingonstars

GD.. I hope you get great news over the next few days..


----------



## Fox Gloves

Chloe - I think cyclogest can cause sore boobs and cramps so its so hard to tell. I had really bad af like cramps last night though, 2 days after you did and I transferred 2 days later so lets hope its a good sign for both of us! Only 4 sleeps till we know for sure!

Hello Liz and Wishing! Good luck!! Update us on any symptoms or feelings!!

GD.... it could easily still be too early. Don't loose faith yet.

As for me 5dp 5dt today. Had some pretty intense cramping yesterday evening and through the night. Not really feeling much today other than maybe some mild cramps. Just praying it meant something!


----------



## Morris41

welcome *Wishingonstars* and *Liz2016* 

*GD* - sounds like it's still too early. Fingers crossed for you.

good luck all. x


----------



## GD

Thank you ladies, everyone believes we are testing to early, which has brightened the mood at home, slightly but better then being down. 

I have just went out to buy some FRER hpt  and will test tomorrow morning. Bit of good luck it was BOGOF ha so just means more tests haha.

Thank you again girls for the concern and support.


----------



## Nic2016

GD- it really is too early to test. This is our third go but we got our DS from our second cycle. We too are male only factor and my DH who usually isn't very emotional get really upset and struggles with it. 
All I can say is your in this together! Your a team and trust me the day you see the BFP this anxiety doesn't even come close haha 


Right everyone else sorry no major personals,

Good luck for any EC ET OTD!! 

Off to a family funeral today (DH big nana) my excuse for not drinking is I need to collect DS from nursery later!!! Let's see how long that lasts


----------



## Alex1979

negative for me, good luck everyone else xx


----------



## Wishingonstars

*Alex1979 * Sorry to hear that.. Sending you big hugs


----------



## higham8

Alex1979 so sorry   xx

Feeling abit like af gonna show its face anytime soon feel down today and feeling it's not worked only 9dp4dt was tempted test this morning but I backed out gonna wait till Friday    I get a positive 

Good luck to everyone else  hope you get a positive x


----------



## GD

Nic2016- thank you for the kind words, we have still got hope so not beat yet. I bet all the worry just floats away when you get a BFP. 

Alex1979- absolutely gutted for you, xx


----------



## Morris41

so sorry *Alex1979 *, big hugs. 

*higham8 *- good luck for friday. 

*GD* - fingers crossed for you.

afm - this waiting is driving me nuts. luckily work is really busy or i'd go completely insane.

Good luck to everyone else. xx


----------



## floozie_fay

Hello, I'm here to join the exciting, never dragging, completely unstressful 2 week wait  
I had my ET yesterday so am now 1dp 5dt (I think I got that the right way round....)


----------



## Liz2015

So sorry Alex1979  thinking of u


----------



## SparkleBright

Alex1979 I came back today to see how you got on - so sorry - it sucks xx Be gentle with yourself

Good luck to everyone else ... I am still waiting to hear when we can go for FET ... feel a bit brighter today and decided to start decorating the house this week (much to hubby's annoyance) but keeps me busy and out of mischief 

Praying you all get BFP xx


----------



## Liz2015

Welcme floozie_fay  .. Nice to see you in 2WW thread. Wish you all the best


----------



## Pearnie

WARNING long post alert, please don't feel like you have to read all of my ramblings!

It is great to see this thread so busy! Hi and welcome *Wishingonstars*, *liz2016*, *foxgloves* and *Natt* - sorry if I have missed anyone.

*floozie* glad everything went well for you and you got your 5dt and now we can go through this 'lovely' time together 

*Alex* I am so sorry to hear that, take some time for yourself and your partner  and good luck if you decide to try this rollercoaster again x

Haha *GD* I got the same offer from boots so got 4 tests for the price of two  I have them arriving in the next few days, I figured if I knew I had spent money on some already I would be less tempted to pop to the shops and test early. We'll see how long that lasts! Glad you are feeling better.

*Warriorbaby * - glad it helped, I think sometimes we panic too much before checking out the facts which is fair enough with all that we go through.

*Morris* I have stolen your brilliant idea of putting names in bold, much easier especially with so many people in this group now. thanks  How is the 2ww for you? anything planned this week?

Lovely news to hear *hopeful* xx

I woke up yesterday thinking wow only a week until I test but went to sleep thinking of testing early  I even tested the waters with DH but he didn't bite haha. I think my main problem is I feel like it has worked so much (early spotting, cramps I have never felt before for three days around implantation time) that I don't want to build this up over the next week to then find out it hasn't worked and especially for my DH who keeps his emotions in but I know he really cares and worries. I needed him to take a look at something medical totally unrelated to IVF and the look on his face was horrible, I think he thought I had had a bleed or something before I clarrified. I don't ever want to see that face again  
Currently in mine and my husband's shop for a couple of hours covering one of our employees. It's not the warmest of places so I've got multiple layers, massive coat, gloves and a cup of tea oh and a stool so I can remain seated. It is the first time I have left our home since we got back from ET!!! Tonight I am also being picked up (so I don't have to drive, overkill or what!) to go to my little sister's christingle (sorry if spelling wrong  ) so hopefully today with go fast. I am also going to my mum's for lunch tomorrow and will be picking the SS up from school and on Wednesday also so fingers crossed I am busy enough to forget about my naughty thoughts of testing early. I have more wrapping to do today because my SS's crimbo things from toys r us have arrived yayyyy. Kylo Ren lightsaber, star wars guess who and star wars 6 games in one. Can you guess what his favourite films are?? 
I think whatever result we get I will want to have a Beta done (clinic doesn't do), is this something easily requested from a GP? I presume best way to get one booked in would be to arrange for a call from a doctor so I don't waste anytime with a docs appointment and then ask them to order one? Or will they do one there and then at a docs appointment if you think you are pregnant 

Again, sorry for the long post hehe.


----------



## Morris41

Welcme *floozie_fay*. Nice to see you in 2WW thread. 

*Pearnie* - not my idea. I nicked it from someone else on another thread.  2ww is dragging for me, now 5dp2dt so another 9 days to go! In terms of symptoms I've had a few cramps but nothing else so i'm feeling like it won't work. I also have a horrible feeling i will cave and test early but deliberately not buying tests so I have to make the effort! As for this week, i have a couple of Christmas meals (luckily i need to drive for them) and my work Christmas party. I've now bought wrapping paper as well so i can pinch your idea of getting the pressies under the tree.  I wouldn't worry about overkill... whatever works for you.  Btw - what is Beta?

Take care everyone and good luck x


----------



## floozie_fay

Sorry to hear about the negative Alex1979. Take it easy & look after yourself  

What dates are everyone due to test on? I'm Thursday 17th December. 

Hello Morris & Pearnie


----------



## alexsmummy

alex i am sorry.  i had hoped you might have a miracle, but you said you felt it deep down.  nothing worse thn having our fears confirmed.  really hope you can get beyond this.  is this your lst cycle or will you try again? 

good luck with the waiting everyone else. 

my test is wednesday.  i have no bought my first response tests.  oh no there are tests in the house!!??    
thing is i have absolutely no inclination to test.  i don't actually want to know, i don't want to see for sure in blck and white, (or pink and white) what  i already fear.  i will reluctantly test on wednesdy as i do need to strt moving on now but i know that if it is not positive and i m certain it won't be, (i just have a gut feeling its not going to be) then i know how that stab of pain feels.  its just not nice and no one would want to feel that ever, so i will be reluctantly testing.  ive even been thinking how i would do it, will i watch nd see if  a line comes in or will i just flip it over and see if there is a line after the required time  seriously over thinking this.  what is difficult is i cannot imagine it WILL positive, our chances are too slim, and ive not done enough personally to secure this.  we shall see.  one more day.  after all the waiting, i now don't want this day to come.  at lest now i still have a ray of hope, a chance.  once i take that test its most likely all over for me, for good.  and I'm worried, that will just break my heart.  oh dear.  such a difficult process.


----------



## Foad

Good evening everyone - I have been lurking here for a few weeks just gleaning as much info as I could on behalf of my wife and I, and we had a single 5dt on 30/11/2015 after only 1 egg making it to the blasto stage (though we would have been limited to 1 due to eset).

Mrs F had what we assumed was implantation bleeding 2dp5dt, and during the past days some bloating, dizziness, one 10 second feeling of pulling in the tummy, breathlessness walking up and down stairs, feeling tired and a good apetite (she is only 7 stone).  None of the symptoms were dramatic at all and we put a lot of them down to progesterone or her brain working overtime.

Our OTD is supposed to be the 11th December but rather naively we decided we would test from day 5 so I bought some Cassanovum branded tests (10 miu/l) from Amazon for a few pounds (the ones in a plastic housing with a pink cap).

5dp5dt was negative.

6dp5dt was negative for about 30 mins then there was a very faint line... evap I told myself and looking back at the previous days test there was also a very very faint line.

At this stage I POAS myself and this didn't give ay line at all!  I was convinced the tests were positive somehow, despite not following the rules of binning them after 10 minutes.

This morning, 7dp5dt (technically still day 6 as we had the transfer in the afternoon) Mrs F POAS again with the Cassanovum and after 15 mins there was a faint line, more faint than the previous day's line.  I had expected it to be darker if my pregnancy theory was correct, so at that point the world ended and we accepted that they must be evap lines on the test.  Doom and gloom set in.  

I then spent hours on the forums here trying to believe all of the "I was a BFN up to day 11" stories and hoping that might just be us, but being realistic at the same time.  I really started to worry it would never happen for us, even though this is our first cycle.

Mrs F was still convinced that something wasn't quite right with her, or at least she didn't feel normal.

This afternoon I forced Mrs F to do one more test, this time with a ClearBlue Digital which is rated at 25 miu/l.  Nothing to lose, everything to gain.  Boom!   1-2 weeks pregnant.

The best bit, was Mrs F said, "I don't even want to know the result, you're being silly testing again and just wasting money" and she refused to look round at my smiling face for at least 10 minutes.

We are going to be a couple of other brands later to confirm the result, but I just wanted to share the fact that cheap tests from the web can cause more anguish than they are worth!

EDIT:   confirmed with a FRER.


----------



## Nic2016

GD said:


> Nic2016- thank you for the kind words, we have still got hope so not beat yet. I bet all the worry just floats away when you get a BFP


Nop I don't think once we have decided to be parents we ever stop worrying x


----------



## Natt

Hi all, 

Sorry to hear about your BFN Alex, look on the bright side and enjoy your christmas and newyear with a little tipple ;-)

To answer flossy my OTD is 22nd Dec (actually the anniversary of my grandmothers death) really hoping for good news to change the sadness related with this date and christmas for the future!

Good luck everyone fingers crossed for the best xmas news this year! xox


----------



## Pearnie

*Morris* - I think a beta test is basically a blood test that measures the level of HCG in it. It gives you a very accurate reading and you can continue to take them and plot your levels increasing. I had never heard of it before until people mentioned it on here and I googled! Some people have no symptoms and they get a BFP so don't worry


----------



## Pinkchick

Hi Foad, if outcome day is not until 11th a lot of the cheap tests probably won't show because they tend to need more of a pregnancy hormone to detect it. I also showed a very faint line at this stage and by the time test date came it was nice and clear. I swear by first response tests, they are the ones I've always had clear results with. I've had problems with clear blue digital ones not giving me a positive result when it has been positive so stopped using them-also please don't get hung up on the weeks indicator because it creates anxiety when people test repeatedly waiting to see the weeks increase, and sometimes this is really unreliable. It sounds real positive that clear blue is showing positive at this stage, everything crossed for you x


----------



## puffinpie

So sorry Alex1979 
Sending lots of love darling x


----------



## Nic2016

Alex


----------



## Foad

Thanks

Tested this evening on a FRER (BFP), a Tesco's Own (BFN) and another Cassanovum (BFN)

Whilst I expected the FRER to confirm the CBD, I wasn't expecting the Tesco one to as it's not a sensitive one.

The Cassanovum one however states 10 miu/l sensitivity and states can detect up to 6 days early.  Clearly it doesn't.


----------



## emmah6981

Hi everyone I've just found this thread. Had FET 27th Nov and OTD is Friday 11th Dec. Today I am day 11 so did a test and its BFN. Really struggling with my emotions and the likelihood this hasn't worked. 
I do feel so emotional and boobs are tingling but sometimes I think I imagine those symptoms because I really want them. 
Is there any hope??
Thanks and congrats to all of u with BFPs! Fingers crossed for healthy pregnancies x


----------



## alexsmummy

Congratulations foad! Sounds like it's your time to me! 

Emmah I think you could still go on yo have a bfp so don't lose all hope yet. My clinic says 14 days and some say 16. 

Afm- well I test tomorrow. I actually don't want to test. I have 2 first response tests in the house but I don't want to take one. I have every reason to believe that this has not been succesful and I just don't want that confirmed in a test!? I've got no symptoms, usually I feel a bit sick. I've had LOTS of pre menstral symptoms so I pretty much feel in my gut it's over for us. This morning I've got low cramps feeling so that's really my AF coming.   When I think about testing tomorrow I actually feel terrified!? I am not sure I will be able to do it!? Such madness   So much is riding on this it's really a lot of pressure. How I will cope with work tonight I don't know as I can't concentrate on anything! 

Good luck everyone in your wait.


----------



## higham8

Foad congrats on ur bfp

Emmah6981 don't let it get u down you could still get a bfp on Friday good luck  

Alexmummy good luck for tomorrow testing    u get a bfp 

Atm well I caved in this morning my test day is not till Friday 11th but I've not slept all night with worry and thinking it's not worked I got a  very faint bfp i'm 10dp4dt so gonna wait till Friday now    it gets stronger


----------



## floozie_fay

Testing early is a minefield. If there's a line at all, it should mean a positive but it's very easy to stand there wiggling it in the light until you find the faintest shadow of a line while squinting.
There are so many outcomes at this stage too -the embryo or blastocyst could briefly implant so hcg starts being produced to give a faint positive but then drop off again.

I use tests from Home health -they supply the NHS & these are the same ones £2.29 for 10, great for daily testing if you've no patience  
So far I've been through a bfn, a bfp, & a bfp followed by a miscarriage -they've all been accurate for all 3 of my outcomes.

I had an asda cheapy in my drawer leftover from after the miscarriage so I confess I thought I'd have a practice run this morning (2dp5dt). It was positive within 5 minutes.   Errrrr, I'm thinking it must be faulty, I really wouldn't expect that so soon!


----------



## Wishingonstars

* higham8* & *emmah6981* Hello.. Hopefully its the type of test that you have used? *Foad* post show that different tests show different results? Fingers crossed you still have a few more days yet, Don't get yourselves down about it yet.. Its still early. The clinic must tell you test on a certain day because the science of it. Sending LOTS of baby dust  and positive vibes..   

*alexsmummy* I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow!!! Sending LOTS of baby dust  and positive vibes..   

*Foad* Massive congrats on your BFP..

AFM - Today I am 3dp5dt I think?? I had ET Saturday?? Ive been really calm so far and tried to put it to the back of my mind. OTD is the 16th.. 8 days to go.....Been really throwing myself into work to try and keep busy and not let my mind wonder.. (I secretly want to look at prams and start planning a nursery!!! hahahahah     )

Last night I had some slight period like cramping.. That's all apart from that I feel completely normal. But im really trying not to get fixated on things. Wish I could go to sleep and wake up on the 16th...


----------



## emmah6981

Thanks everyone sometimes it just helps to talk to people going through the same emotional mine field! 
I'm going to wait until Friday my OTD and see what happens. I know it's out of my hands now. 
Good luck to you all still waiting, hopefully some lovely Xmas presents on the way 🙏🏻


----------



## chloe33Angel

Hello everyone, 

Just wanted to ask some advice, what is the best test to test with? & what is a Frer test?  I am testing on Friday 
& want to get the best one, the one my clinic gave me looks like a cheap one and after reading on here it seems 
that the cheap ones aren't always accurate?

Thanks


----------



## Bax

*Floozie_fay* your post just made me chuckle - you are so wise and then go and ignore your own words, and test anyway! i think at 2dp5dt you probably picked up some residue HCG from the trigger shot. Just try and relax and wait until closer to OTD!!

*Foad* very cautious congrats to you and DW.

*Alex* I'm sorry to see your news - be kind to yourself and take some time to decide what to do next. After my last cycle (chemical pregnancy) we decided to stuff IF and treatment, and travelled around India before trying again. The break did us the world of good and put everything back into perspective 

*Alexsmummy* my heart goes out to you, you sound so distraught.  for good news

*Emmah* you're right, it's out of your hands. Nothing to do now except wait and 

*Chloe* FRER is first response - they are one of the most sensitive and will show positive earlier than some cheapies and the digitial clearblue.

The waiting around is so tough: good luck to everyone. xx


----------



## Katiecustard

Hi! I'm joining you here now as I had et today! It wasn't too bad, a little uncomfortable but she said I have a bend in my cervix or something which meant the catheter wasn't staying in place properly so she had to use something more rigid... Hopefully that means there's less chance the embryo will fall out!  

I've been given a date of 19th Dec to test on. I'm a bit confused as to why this date as its only 11 days away from transfer but 16 days from ec so it doesn't seem to fit with other people's test dates! Don't get me wrong, I'm delighted I don't have to wait the extra few days but worried it will give me a false result! Anyone able to shed any light on this? Were you all given dates 14 days after et? I know o should have asked the clinic, it just didn't dawn on me till I got home! 

Xxx


----------



## Christie1

Sorry for the lack of other personals not looked for a bit but I noticed that you got a BFN Alex1979. Just wanted to say thinking of you. My last few days have been tough after mine. Lucky to have got away for a few days with my husband which was nice. Be kind to yourself Hun. Xx


----------



## Nic2016

Wow there was loads to read through..... 

Welcome to the new comers and congratulations on the BFP. 

How is everyone doing? This thread is booming so it's hard to keep up

ATM- So after only having ET Sunday of a blasto I promised myself I wouldn't over analyse everything. But I have experienced cramping yesterday and today and I had the tiniest amount of pink yesterday and again today so now I am knicker watching!!! OTD not until the 17th I think I am going to go mad!!! I know it's all normal, it's could be the pessaries, it's could be implantation and it could be AF. As a nurse my logical self tells me to not over think but the mummy in me is terrified and it is a struggle. 

I may even write a book about this journey and the true agony that comes with it but also the high if you do get that oh so muchly wanted positive!!  

Feeling emotional right now as I want this so much. I know it has been said before, I should be so grateful for my darling son but I know he would adore a sibling and it does break my heart everyday. He has told people this week he will have a brother called Jake soon!!! He knows nothing about treatment just that mummy has a sore tummy (to stop him jumping up and down on it!) so I guess if we are blessed with another miracle Jake needs to be on our list!


----------



## Pearnie

Nic - sounds positive. if you did write one you never know it could become the next 'Maybe Baby' film!!

Hi anyone new I haven't welcomed yet! May your 2ww be easy and short  

Chloe - definitely first response, it is the most sensitive as can be used to test before other tests could detect pregnancy. 

Floozie - as someone said I believe it is probably still the HCG from your trigger shot in your body. Trigger shots contain up to 10,000 units and it takes 1,000 units a day on average to leave your body. 

Higham - good luck Friday but sounding good to me.

Alexsmummy - I really hope you get that positive tomorrow  

Foad - brilliant news! Congrats on your BFP.

Well my frer tests haven't arrived yet so managed to not test today. Went quickly as well because I had to work in my shop to cover someone. I have found it quite hard at the moment to be around children, especially babies and can easily well up. This is nothing new though!


----------



## Pearnie

Oh and I forgot to say and can't find the name of the lady asking but whoever was asking about test results being different basically different clinics suggest different test dates - either 16 days after EC or 14 days after EC I believe.


----------



## Morris41

*Foad* - massive congratulations 

*higham8 and emmah6981* good luck for Friday 

Afm - today was painful. We had a Christmas lunch with some suppliers where the wine was flying. If one more person asked if I was ok as I wasn't drinking I was going to snap. Didn't help that my boss was a little tipsy and she can't get a bit indiscreet!  I'm half way through and getting very impatient, the 16th feels like a long time away! FRER tests arrived today so I need to hide them to avoid temptation. I've had some bloating and the odd twinge but no other symptoms so I'm already convinced it'll be BFN!!! 

*Pearnie*- good luck with revisiting the FRERs and big hugs 

Fingers crossed for everyone else x


----------



## Miracles2015

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining you, just found this site and I'm currently 5dp5dt with 2 embies on board. I've had lots of twinges and today have had some really strong cramps and some brown spotting, isn't this a bit too early for implantation bleed? This is our 10th attempt and really hope we get a miracle in time for Christmas!

Morris - I'm also dreading our work party as I won't be drinking, I'm going to have to think of a good excuse! 

Pearnie - Hope your tests arrive soon. I bought some today but will try to resist testing until otd  

Katiecustard - My clinic has told me to test 11 days after ET. Did you have a 5 day embie transferred? As that would be the reason why. 

Sorry for missing lots of people of the list above bit need to catch up on where everyone is. Wishing us all the very best of luck!   xx


----------



## WarriorBaby

@Alex1979 - so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and really hope you can enjoy the festive season, look after yourself and indulge X

@Christie1 - hope you are doing ok too hon - lots of love 

@Alexmummy - good luck tomorrow! 

@Morris41 - im recently bpf and still cant feel anything! dont give up hope  

@Foad - CONGRATS!!!! great news

Hi to all the newcomers on this thread 

Hope the 2ww is passing as quickly as possible for everyone!


----------



## alexsmummy

thank you warriorbaby. i am really nervous but sadly i have allowed myself to also get quite excited in the hope that the test might be positive. right at the last minute i have let my imagine run away with me and have visualised what it would be like to see that positive test     after spending so much time mentally disciplining myself so that i did not have such a huge fall when it turns out im not pregnant.  

miracles - i cannot believe youve done 10 rounds of this.  my god you really are an ivf warrior!?  i really hope this is yoru turn.  you deserve it more than most.  

heres to finding out tomorrow morning.  going go to bed as soon as i can as i know when i wake up its time to find out.  

can i ask a question - is it a positive thing that i have not had a bleed of any kind yet? its pointless asking this in a way as i will find out tomorrow one way or another.


----------



## Katiecustard

Thanks ladies! I did have a 5 day transfer so seems to be right! Hopefully I have the willpower to last till the 19th!

*alexsmummy* fingers and toes crossed for you for tomorrow!

Xxx


----------



## Nic2016

Good luck Alex!! Thinking of you this morning xx


----------



## alexsmummy

Well I've tested! First at 2.30 am and got a very faint line which only appeared after the test time of a minute, then again at 6.15 which I timed, and the faintest line possible appeared after 1.5 minutes. Both have 'dried' darker but I don't think i can count these as positive tests? My last cycle ended in absolute heartbreak after I had a line which only appeared after a long wait outside the test time. It was crushing as I allowed myself to believe that I was pregnant, only to realise after a blood test with my clinic realised I wasn't. I can't go through that agony again so for the time being I have to try and accept this is not a conclusive positive test. I just can't set myself up for that kind of heartache again. I'm going to buy a digital one later and see what that says? I always hate those as I going they take longer to show up as positive, ie are less sensitive but then again I don't want to let myself have false hope. My husband is not hopeful. He thinks we cannot take these tests into consideration. 

Does anyone know anything about evaporation lines? Could these be evaps? Also how common is it to get a false positive? These were both first Response tests? 

Good luck everyone with the waiting. This is killing me!


----------



## GD

Good morning ladies,

Welcome all the new ladies and gents, sorry I wasxaway yesterday my bloody internet was down, infact it was a good thing, I wasn't sat on google all day "researching"

Alexsmummy- I really hope that these lines are for real for you, I would love to answer you questions on evap lines but sadly we have never experienced them, sorry. I understand what your saying about not getting caught up in the moment but I can imagine its hard, like I say I have everything crossed for you. I know you have said but when do you test? Is it today?

BIG CONGRATULATION to all the BFPs out there and as for the still fighting BFNs don't lose hope keep fighting.

My girlfriend and I tested this morning at 7 got a BIG BIG BFN, no feint line for us, just a solid single line, gutted isn't the word, I know there is still tomorrow and tsdt Friday but the hope just gets eaten away every day you come closer to testing. 

any way enough of the sad talk, keep smiling ladies

xx


----------



## alexsmummy

GD??! I'm so sorry to read your post!!? No words of comfort can help you I know but I'm thinking of you both.     Keep going and testing for a couple of days.  This process is punishing. Will you try again?

Yes today is otd. 

Going to do a digital one later as that seems to be pretty conclusive. 

Hang in there everyone x


----------



## higham8

Gd any thing could happen on ur otd day good luck hope u get the positive u want    for you 

Alexmummy sounds like it could be bfp in all the times I've tested negative I've never had a faint line on a test stick just 1bold line on them. Fingers crossed it's a bfp    good luck xx


----------



## Bax

*alexmummy *- I've seen an evap line appear after a negative test, but it usually takes a bit of time (15 minutes or more). If your line came up after 1.5 minutes this sounds very positive! Don't be too disheartened if the digital still shows negative - as you say, these are not as sensitive as the FRER. Can you get to your clinic for a blood test, to be conclusive? Fingers corssed for you


----------



## GD

Alexsmummy- Yea, we would go again, that would be our last go on the NHS, and anything after that I would have to pay for the "privilege" of using another mans sperm which is killing me of the thought. I had accepted the fact I may have to use it but after a "successful" MTese and finding enough swimmers for icsi this time and to freeze some for another go I feel I might have to accept the fact of paying for donor. Please let me know how you get on today, genuinely from the bottom of my heart I want you to get a pos result. Everything crossed. Xx

Higham8- I know, still got a bit hope, still have 48 looooong hours for something to happen in there, and thank you for your kind words x


----------



## Natt

GoodLuck to anyone testing today and 
Miracles2015 the best excuse I have that never makes anyone question you is to tell them you cannot drink because you are on antibiotics! ;-)  
if they are still insistent you have a drink just tell them you are on anti psychotics and it doesn't mix well with drink ;-) i'm about 100% sure they wont ask you again ;-)

Fingers crossed everybody for the best xmas news ever! x


----------



## Hopeful_mum85

Hey ladies I'm new here, don't really know much about the lingo but I've just started my 2ww. I had my first IUI yesterday I test on Xmas day and I'm so nervous. Any tips on how to pass these 2 weeks without going crazy.


----------



## Foad

alexsmummy A line within a couple of minutes on a FRER, no matter how faint, sounds very positive to me! If you read the instruction leaflet, it says the result should be read after 3 minutes and that anything up to 15 minutes is valid!

Get a CBD - we were getting a positive on one when the FRER was giving a line only about 1/4 of the strength of the test line's colour/darkness if that makes sense.


----------



## Wishingonstars

Gd - Praying that 48HR shows your positive.

Alexmummy - I think that sounds really promising. Congrats!!!  I really hope that your line gets stronger!! 

Good luck to anyone else testing today.

AFM... Only 4 days in to the wait.... I feel sad that its all not worked!! I don't know why I just cant feel positive today.    Roll on the 16th.. Complete and utter head ****.. I don't think I will be able to cope with a BFN..


----------



## Wishingonstars

Is anyone else testing on the 16Th?? x


----------



## Foad

*Wishingonstars* you are only 4 days in. Far too early to be losing hope.


----------



## Wishingonstars

I know *Foad* .. Just cant snap myself out of myself of fearing its not worked. Im driving my self nuts!!


----------



## Morris41

Hi *Wishingonstars*, I'm also OTD on the 16th. I know what you mean about the wait. i'm currently 7dp2dt and it's driving me nuts. Like you i had a really negative day a few days ago but have managed to get a bit more of a PMA back.

lots of distractions needed. Christmas cards last night, hairdressers and Christmas presents tonight. Unfortunately my FRER arrvied yesterday so the urge to test early is getting harder. I'm determined to wait until at least the weekend as i don't want residual HCG from the trigger showing up. I think Saturday will be 12 days from trigger.

Good luck and fingers crossed for you.

*GD* - good luck for the next 48 hours. 

welcome *Hopeful_mum85*. Lots of distractions 

Good luck to everyone else. x


----------



## GD

Thank you cer much for the well wishing.

Wishingonstars- 4 days is way way to early, (even I know that ha) and take it from me, testing and losing hope FAR to early really doesn't help. Try find things to keep u occupied the time passes and it makes it slightly easier to deal with. Fingers crossed for you x

Morris41- thank you, you try stay occupied, the fact the test arrived doesn't mean you have to test, just try forget about them, unfortunately I've got no idea how you can forget ha but try. Wishing you all the best.

X


----------



## Wishingonstars

Hi* Morris41* Yay I have a testing Buddy..  Im really going to try not to test before the 16Th.. I am current 4dp5dt. I just need this to work so bad I am really driving myself crazy and allowing myself to think negative!! My DH has been great and im trying to hang on to his PMA!! x

*GD* I KNOW... JUST Nope coping great with the wait.. but thank you for your reply x


----------



## Pearnie

Hi everyone.

Ok so I caved. The frer tests arrived this morning and I couldn't just put them away and forget about them! I am 8dp5dt with a hatching blast. My trigger shot was 2 weeks ago. After 5-10 seconds a line appeared where I never expected to see one!!! I started crying, ran out the bathroom and kept saying to my cat no can't be true! Went back in and the line had darkened even more😁   I actually couldn't believe it and then my husband walked in the door and I apologised but said look at this!!!! He is really worried for me that it's a false positive as we have tested 3 days early. I'm sure it can't be left over from the trigger shot especially as the line came up pretty quickly and went to a colour about half the brightness of the control line. He doesn't want me to get my hopes up because he's saying that they obviously give you a test day for a reason which is true I suppose but surely with three days to go its a really positive thing

Don't know what to do at the moment I am in a daze!!


----------



## Bax

Hi *Pearnie* - I agree, I don't think it will be picking up your trigger shot at this stage. Looks like a (cautious) congrats are in order!!


----------



## higham8

Pearnie congrats to ur bfp x

Atm I test again today and it's defo a   the line was darker today than yesterday and had ot confirmed at gp   for the embryo or both to stick got scan in 2 weeks x


----------



## Pearnie

Thanks Bax and higham and great news for you too higham. Can I ask did you have the beta test done at your local gps to confirm? I'm thinking of ringing them to book one in tomorrow as I read that they can rule out a chemical? Obviously that could still happen later on but I would think less likely if implantation has already happened?


----------



## higham8

Pearnie no they don't do beta I had to do another urine test and it was positive that's enough for them apparently but glad I'm booked in for scan in 2 weeks and don't have wait till 12 weeks. I've also started feeling sick which is a good sign this started yesterday. Xx


----------



## flossybear

i got my bfp on sunday, monday was my test day, still cant believe it, especially  since the bfp i have no real signs.
just period type feelings and twinges, boobs fine, bloating fine, no sickness feeling, last week for 2 days i felt a bit sicky  in the morning but nothing since. I can see how women who werent looking for it might not know they were pregnant 

scan is the 22nd, will keep checking every few days its still saying bfp on the test! haha


----------



## GD

Flossy-  did you test before your BFP? Basically did u get any bfn's we are still clinging on to hope we can get a BFP tomorrow or Friday(test day) we have had no  symptoms and like I say clinging on to any hope that's still there.

As for the BFPs declared today, a MASSIVE CONGRATS to all xx


----------



## emmah6981

Feeling gutted. U think it's possible to have bfn on day 12 the BFP day 14?


----------



## Katiecustard

Hi *pearnie* tentative congratulations but I think you're ok! I doubt that the positive test would be due to the trigger as it was so long ago. You could ask you're GP for a blood test but some might not actually offer it. You can't get false positives on the test as it can't detect things that aren't there if you get what I mean?! The blood test though is unlikely to tell you much more if you've already got a positive on your urine test. The only real way to check if a chemical pregnancy from bloods is to do serial blood tests on consecutive days and that is only usually done by the early pregnancy unit. I'd say enjoy your positive and fingers crossed it stays that way! I hate all the uncertainty around this whole process! I don't know if I'll ever be able to relax properly but maybe when it gets to 12 week scan (if I get there!) I'm hoping to feel a bit more like a normal pregnant person...obviously I've a long way to go yet, I'm only just 1dp5dt! I'm no expert but that's probably what I would advise my patients if they asked the same thing!

Congratulations to the other bfp ladies! So exciting for you! 

To all the ladies (and gents) waiting for their test dates and getting tempted to test early! STAY STRONG!!! We are in this together and if you few your willpower cracking, then that's exactly what this forum is for!

Afm as I say I'm 1dp5dt and have no idea what to do with myself! I feel so helpless at the minute, like there's nothing I can do to change the outcome and it's totally out of my control! I'm over analysing everything! I'm scared to cough in case I cough it out! Haha!

Xxx


----------



## flossybear

*GD* - my test day was monday and i did a test with a cheap amazon one friday and that was negative, sunday i did one with those again and the same result, but did i did a clear blue normal one on sunday and it change to bfp in about 30seconds, then monday the digital one and the hospital one went to bfp quick to. i have tried the cheap ones since and only today has it actually showed

id say dont loose hope, last week i was sure it was all over and when i did the test i said to hubby dont bother getting out of bed as i dont expect it to be positive, i almost fell over when it changed!


----------



## GD

Flossy- we are testing with FRER ones on a morning and still nothing BUT we still have tomorrow morning which will be the equivalent to your Sunday. Like I say we are and have to cling on to the slightest chance it could be a BFP.

Like you said you had very little if any "symptoms" and my wife is the same, she says her chest hurts, very sensitive but given the time of month that is generally the norm. And that's basically it really. 

I can't wait to get up in the morning and test again, I think I'm more excited then my wife haha.


----------



## chloe33Angel

Congratulations to all you ladies who have recently tested & got BFP'S!! I am trying really hard to wait until my OTD which is Friday.
I have seen so many of you have tested early and still got a BFP which is encouraging    

Good luck to everyone testing soon fingers crossed we all get a positive result too xxx


----------



## alexsmummy

good afternoon everyone 

this thread moves fast and omg it seems like there is a lot of luck here! thank you ; wishingonstars, GD, Natt, Foad,  and everyone that has been such a support to me over the past week or so!  its been the one thing that has kept me same over time?! !

GD i would not lose hope yet.  i would honestly say to everyone that it is NOT WORTH TESTING EARLY!  I did not this time and i feel that it ws much better, like i would jinx it if i tested early (how superstitious!!)  don't beat yourself up about the donor sperm, imagine having that child in your arms that would make it all worth while.  its so hard to have donors as we would all ideally like our own offspring but the important thing is that you would have a chance at having a child.  that is the important bit.  thank you for your kind words, that really touched me.  

natt loving your reasons for not drinking, going to definitely try the 'I'm on anti psychotics' and watch people's reactions!  hilarious!

wishing on stars - don't panic re the wait, its just so flipping hard.  friday i just couldn't stop crying.  i was convinced it was all over for me and now ive tested positive.  you just don't know. today when i tested, i turned over the test, and there was only one line initially.  my heart sank, and ached and it is the worst feeling in the world.  ive been there before, in may this year.  it is awful and for a while the only thing i could do was get up get dressed and wander round my life like a shadow. time does heal so if this happens you will get through, your obviously a strong person as you've got through IVF and that is a huge ordeal.  deal with that when it comes along.  in the meantime just distract yourself s much as possible and DONT TEST EARLY! 

Morris sounds like you have the right idea.  keep busy!  now that you have a test in the house try hrd NOT to test.  its not wroth it.  

pearnie - congratulations!!!!  ive done a bit of crying today, tears of relief i think!  i know exactly what you mean re the daze!!! thats how i feel a bit!  

higham8 well done to you too!!!!!  

hi flossy - congrats on your BFP too!  i will also be checking, at least once every day!  nice way to start the day (as long as the tests improve over the next few days!) 

welcome hopeful_mum  xmas day is your OTD!    wow that could be a great great christmas present!  tips on not going crazy.  ive just hd the busiest time at work which helped a lot, but also if you read back you will see i went seriously loopy anyway, tears, denial, rage you name it!  just tick off each day until you can test.  just survive.  that is all i could do. 

katiecustard - you're spot on re this forum.  i could not have survived the last week without you ladies helping me out so huge thanks from me.  

Foad - my instruction leaflet for some reason said 'express' fRER so it said in the instructions see the result in 1 minute, but then my friend gave me one of her ones and the instructions clearly say 3 minutes so am confused!  

chloe - step away from the pee stick!  not worth testing early, only a few days to go now! 

AFM -  well after my two vague and slightly slow feint lines from this morning i then i went to lunch with some friends and did the test again with a digital blue and it said 'pregnant 1 - 2 weeks'!!!  seeing those words was mind-blowing and has made me feel more confident that this is a real pregnancy!  i rung my clinic and they said that they thought that even though the lines were faint and slow to appear (i.e. longer than a minute or so) its likely this is a real pregnancy!    they have booked me in for my early scan for 5th January (they would have done it a few days earlier but the clinic is closed during christmas and new year).  i will test again tomorrow, as I am not silly and know that tomorrow i could test and the line could be weaker, or disappear so not counting any chickens yet but am quietly gaining confidence that this might be some crazy miracle and i may end up officially pregnant!  my dh and i had such slim chances of success so basically this would be a miracle of some magnitude!  

hang in there those of you waiting!  in my experience it doesn't pay off to test early as it can set you up for heartbreak.  its just 10 days (which seems like forever) but it will go quicker thn you think.  just keep busy.


----------



## GD

Alexsmummy- so have you had a BFP today? And as for my "kind words" that's no problem, that's all we have on here and if it keeps each of us sane, still hoping and dare I say it happy then so be it. I know about the donor sperm just the idea of now having to pay to use it when I had my head round it previously and now having to do it again IF this and next cycle doesn't work.

Any way I hope you have had some news set in stone today.

My wife said to me not 20 mins ago she felt a cramp like feeling in her tummy, now is that a good or a bad sign, still hanging on to the edge, and still smiling.


----------



## Foad

Alexsmummy, congratulations!  We haven't called our clinic yet so as not to be told off for testing early (they were quite firm lol).  I expect our first scan to be same day though as it's their first day open after Xmas.  Where is your clinic if I can ask?


----------



## alexsmummy

hi 
foad - were in brighton so its the agora.  they are great but i would love to have had the scan before christmas or at least in-between.  it won't make much difference to have it on the 5th 

GD - hang in there - the last 3 days ive spent suffering with severe pre-menstrual symptoms - headaches, cramps etc.  then today ive done 4 tests!!  overkill!!   4 have clear second lines, one has pregnant 1 - 2 weeks .  I'm absolutely certain that if i had done this yesterday i would have had practically no line at there is still a chance.  don't want to give you false hope but its not quite over yet.  my clinic told me to test on day 14 after EC and then keep going for a few after that and test again.


----------



## mpf79

Hi everyone,
Just found this group and honestly reading all those post helped me to keep sane. I am currently 7dp5dt so my OTD is 16 December but not really sure I can stick with it. Been getting some symptoms (extremely sensitive to all kind of smells, sharp pains, lightheaded). Do you think it could be positive signs or is it just me being too hopeful?


----------



## Foad

Three of the many symptoms my wife was getting this week at the same stage with a BFP, so fingers crossed for you 

That's a long OTD date, we are 9dp and OTD on 11th.


----------



## Natt

Wow this thread is moving faster than my mind works this month!

Welcome to those just joining this crazy 2ww....At least there is preparing for xmas to distract us all from testing early....don't do it! I did it last month was convinced I saw something there when it wasn't  and then AF arrived that evening!

Congrats to all the BFP and I read somewhere you can get a false negative but not a false positive to those who are worried that they tested too early.

fingers crossed for the best xmas present ever!....and a little less rain pls ;-)

x


----------



## Natt

p.s 
anyone else testing on the 22nd?


----------



## daftbird

Hello all, sorry not to have been in touch for a while. Apols for lack of personals, but congrats to all the BFP ladies and big hugs to the BFNs.

I really nodded when I was reading something on the board a little while back, I thinks it was from alexsmummy, all about being a 'reluctant tester' and not daring to find out the results in case they were confirmed negative. Agree completely. This is agonising!

I'm 9dp2dt today, and think that I will do a test on Saturday. is that too early? I just can't wait until Monday.

Loads of symptoms: nausea, twinges and cramps, funny sense of smell, eating like a horse, constantly thirsty yet drinking so much water....possibly a tiny bit of bleeding but not sure. Dr Google has become a good friend this last week, but says that all of these symptoms can be sign of BFP or just progesterone meds....grr!

Good luck to all of you out there in the frustrating and intangible land of the 2ww.....


----------



## Foad

I think testing early is fine, as long as you can accept that if it is a negative then there is no need to panic, as loads of ladies get BFN's at that stage and BFP's on OTD and after!

By Saturday you will be well with in the bounds of getting a BFP, and just short enough to still be able to get one later if it's a BFN. But OMG it can mess with your head for both you and your partner, I can tell you.  But then so can waiting, no?

Use a good brand test!


----------



## mpf79

Ok , so couldn't hold it any longer and did the test tonight. The whole time thinking that it's just waste of the time and money and will definitely be negative. But surprise, surprise 2 lines. Finally will be calm enough to sleep in the night and tomorrow another trip to the shop for pregnancy test to reassure myself


----------



## Foad

Sounds brilliant, congratulations. Keep testing, seeing a positive never gets boring


----------



## GD

Beta test tomorrow, today was really final hope, BFN. Devestated


----------



## lou b lou

Hi ladies hope you don't mind me joining. I had 2 blastocyst ET on Saturday 5th testing on Monday. Trying to stay positive and busy and not stressed. I have sore (.) (.) but could that be the cyclogest? I have had a few cramps also but that is it. This will be my 3 fresh cycle and we have had 2 frozen. We had our son from the last fresh cycle he is nearly 4.

Come on Monday


----------



## Wishingonstars

Hello All... 

I need help!!! So early hours this morning I just had to know what was going on and stupidly did the test that the hospital gave me!!!! DH should have hid it, because I am crap at waiting for anything. I was having a **** day yesterday and I couldn't sleep. So I sneaked off to the toilet this morning and did the test!!! I saw a very faint line?? I then later this morning drove to Tesco before work and brought a Clear Blue Digital. Which Ive just done in my work toilet!!!! Its saying pregnant 1-2 weeks Is this real??

Today I am 5dp5dt? My OTD is the 16TH?

I feel really bad my DH doesn't know that Ive done any of this?? But I was certain that I wasn't pregnant and I just wanted to mentally prepare myself for a negative ahead of the 16th, So I wouldn't have some massive breakdown in front of DH? 

HELP!!! 

PS I WILL CATCH UP LATER ON PERSONALS.. IM REALLY SORRY IM HAVING A CRAZY LADY BREAKDOWN!!


----------



## Foad

Wishingonstars... yes it sounds very real.  Cautious congratulations    

GD... so sorry to hear your update.


----------



## Morris41

*Wishingonstars *- cautious congrats  now i'm really tempted to test early!!! 

*mpf79* - congratulations. 

*GD* - so sorry to hear your update. big hugs to you both. 

*daftbird*- i think you'll be fine by saturday, the trigger should definitely be out of your system. fingers crossed for you. 

afm - time is dragging. i'm now 8dp2dt so still another 6 days to OTD. Trying so hard not to cave but the temptation is strong. have managed to find lots of distracting things to do so far but the weekend is going to be tough as I'm avoiding some christmas events so i don't have to explain the no drinking. DH is out on footie christmas DAY on saturday so my temptations and I will be left alone!  Christmas presents wrapping here i come!

hello and Fingers crossed for everyone i've not mentioned. x


----------



## floozie_fay

Congrats mpf79. How early were you testing?

Fingers crossed Wishingonstars. It's very early, following normal routine, your body would start producing hcg 6dp5dt so anything before then should be negative, but we're all different, every pregnancy is different, hcg levels vary significantly so it's possible. As Foad (I think) said, you don't normally get a false positive. Hopeful congratulations  

So sorry GD. Big hugs   Take some time for you to deal with it.

Sorry if I'm missing loads of people, this thread had exploded since Tuesday (I don't work Wednesdays so don't tend to look at the internet much), I'll catch up eventually!!

Thanks for the info about the trigger shot & hcg. I knew it released the eggs but hadn't thought or read up on the details, I did know there was no way I could get a genuine positive at 2dp5dt though  
I agree with Foad on early testing. If you can accept the outcome without getting upset or stressed too much then go for it but if you get a negative 2 days early then spend the next 2 days stressing & worrying, you're increasing your risk of an early miscarriage. As they say at the clinics, relax & avoid stress (I know, 2 weeks waiting is stressful, but as much as possible) 

Personally I like watching the lines develop as they have for my 2 positives & the first round I had, having tested a day early & had the bfn, I felt confident enough to have a pint at an event that evening & avoid awkward questions & speculation (but just the one, just in case!).
This time, after my bfp earlier this year followed by a miscarriage (I hate the term chemical because it sounds as though it's not a pregnancy, but it is, however brief) I'm feeling scared of getting the bfp. I suffered for quite a while after that & didn't have any support. My husband never saw it as real so didn't understand. I don't want to go through that again


----------



## lou b lou

Is anyone else on the thread testing on the 14th? I feel like I am going   

Good luck to everyone who is testing in the next couple of days

 & baby dust to you all


----------



## mpf79

Did another test this morning and got another positive with much darker line. Still can't believe it's real, very scared to be happy about it to avoid disappointment


----------



## floozie_fay

mpf79 said:


> Did another test this morning and got another positive with much darker line. Still can't believe it's real, very scared to be happy about it to avoid disappointment


----------



## Wishingonstars

Hello All...

So I am going to take todays early testing with a pinch of salt, Im just going to think of it as if its the trigger shot showing and then test again on Wednesday (As I should have!!)

I feel really bad for testing early and I it has not helped me in the slightest. So if you are thinking of testing early. It may not actually you at all.

* mpf79* Massive Congrats on your BFP!!! When was your OTD?

* lou b lou* I was going mad to.. But you have 4 days. Trust me its not worth testing early. Its even harder!!

*floozie_fay* Thank you for your reply.. I am going to just ignore this test as much as I can. Put it to the back of mind. (hopefully) When is you Otd? Sounds like you are one strong women, well done! Really hoping that you get your BFP!!  
*
Morris41* Thank you for your reply. Try not to test early. I feel silly and stupid now.. I wish I didn't get tempted.. xx

Sorry if I have left anyone else out.. and Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days. Congrats to anyone that gets there BFP..

Im going to stay away from FF for a few days. I don't think I help myself by reading things and over thinking everything.. xcx


----------



## floozie_fay

Wishingonstars, this might help: "hCG has a half-life of 28 hours in your body, which means that your hCG levels should decrease by half every 28 hours. There are three injection amounts; 10 000 IU, 5000 IU, and 2500 IU. If you have had the 10 000 IU shot, you’ll need to wait for at least 14 days after the shot to take the pregnancy test; the 5000 IU test will have you waiting 10 days, and a week’s wait for the 2500 IU shot"

That's days from your trigger shot though so 2 extra days from EC. Ours is a 250 shot so I'm in the trigger hcg clear, whoop, but I wouldn't expect any pregnancy hcg yet so no rush to the shops for a test.  

I shut down emotions & go into planning/organisation/logical mode. It has good points & bad points but helps with not getting wound up by test results  

I think you're a day ahead of me for testing -I'm OTD 17th. Keep positive


----------



## floozie_fay

Ah, our shot is 250 micrograms which is about 6500 IU so *in theory* I should have gone under 25 hcg yesterday early morning & under 10 some time tonight. I think I need some more interesting work!


----------



## Morris41

*mpf79* - yippee!!!   

ahhhhh, *Floozie_fay* - i wish i hadn't read that..... now added to my temptation!  Will resist!!! 

*Wishingonstars* good luck. we're almost there!  

*lou b lou* - 4 more days! fingers crossed for you.

Hello and good luck to anyone i've missed. x


----------



## alexsmummy

GD - i am so sorry for you and your wife.  you must both be devastated.  i hope you can find a way forward. 

congratulations to mpf79 and daftbird.  really amazing.  its hard to start believing it isn't it. 

arm well i am two days into testing!  yesterday was my otd and i took 4 tests - completely mad i know!  the ones in the morning were faint and slow to respond so i had no conviction that i was really pregnant, by the afternoon it was much faster, and clearly a second line so am trying to relax and believe this is real.  this morning's test seemed to come up quicker thn yesterday, but the actual line on the first response seemed lighter ?  really made me realise that its not a given that this is a viable pregnancy so am worrying a bit.  will test again tomorrow.  Went to see my GP who agreed to do a blood test so waiting for that result and the nurse was lovely and gave me so much time and support.  really appreciated it as i feel like a looney!  hoping that tomorrow the gp's will have a result for me and that my dipstick will be quicker and stronger.  just counting really now for the heart beat scan at 7 weeks.  its all just waiting waiting, nothing is a given.


----------



## chloe33Angel

Well.... I caved and did a First Response test tonight about 9.45pm ahead of my OTD of tomorrow, I couldn't bare the suspense any longer and as I am off work tomorrow thought I could cope either way. I got a positive result which I am completely stunned at, I have never ever had a positive result before. The two lines definitely came up but one is lighter than the other, I am wondering is this because I tested a bit early? Or is this how it can be for a normal positive result? I am going to do another test first thing in the morning and then am going to go to my clinic for a hcg blood test to check levels and confirm. I think I will believe it by that point I am I'm total shock just now. Xxx


----------



## Foad

We have been testing with FRER for 4 days now, and the line gets darker each day, which is to be expected.  The line also does get darker overnight so if you are comparing a new test to yesterday's don't panic, by tomorrow it will be darker than the day before most likely...


----------



## lou b lou

Congrats chloe33angel fab news   

I had a sleepless night last night. Sharp stabbing pains in my tummy when got in from work so went to bed early to be woken up by what feels like AF cramps. No spotting at the moment though just bad cramps. Also sharp pin like pains in both (.)(.)

Come on Monday wish I could go to sleep and wake up Monday morning. 

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## daftbird

Congrats mpf9 and chloe! great news!

I'm not doing so well this morning - temperature is all over the place and I'm wondering whether AF is trying to turn up despite the progesterone. feeling pretty low 

Lou b lou - my OTD  is Monday as well, but don't think I'll make it that far!

Good luck to all....


----------



## floozie_fay

Congrats Chloe    It's normal for the test line to be paler than the control. It could be a couple of weeks before it's the same -or never  

& Alexsmummy too. 4 tests sounds pretty definite to me  

Now for the next waiting game to the scan  

Have an awesome & sober Christmas


----------



## GD

Hi everyone

Sorry no personal messages, just to let you all know, negative test.

Sick to the pit of my stomach but got to move on.

Maybe be back on here in a few days

X


----------



## Bax

So sorry GD.  Be kind to yourself and to your DW.  You're a team and this is just a stage in your journey


----------



## Fox Gloves

So sorry to read this gd. Look after yourselves and have a lovely Christmas. Then if you feel ready you can make a plan in the new year. Xx

Afm... I am 9dt 5dt and tested this morning and we got a bfp!! Completely over the moon!! X


----------



## Morris41

*GD* so sorry to hear your news. big hugs to you both. 

*Fox Gloves and Chloe* Massive congratulations.


----------



## Melange

Hi ladies,

I'm kind of a late joiner - can I be added to this group please?

I had my first ever IUI earlier today so I'm now in the dreaded 2WW...   My doctor told me to test on the 30th but I don't think I can keep myself away for 19 (!!!) days from the stick.  

Anyone else here also planning to test between 24th and 30th?

Babydust to you all!!!


----------



## Pearnie

So sorry to hear your news GD - take some quality time with your DW and maybe after the new year you can think about continuing your journey.

Hi melange, welcome and good luck with your 2ww.

Congratulations to foxglove and Chloe!   I researched the same thing as my lines are lighter than the control but this is very normal as we are still in the early pregnancy stage. A line is a line no matter how pale 😉

Alexmummy - I wouldn't worry, I resaerched a bit and it basically said that even in the same brand of tests the lines can be of different strengths. A line is a line 😁

Hi to everyone else and sorry If I forgot someone.

Afm - another positive this morning and tomorrow morning is my OTD  startied to get nausea Wednesday evening which I think is a good sign too as I read online morning sickness is actually linked to healthier babies 😁


----------



## Nic2016

All over for us. 

AF arrived this morning and tonight a letter from clinic saying other 2 embryos weren't suitable to freeze

At least we tried x


----------



## chloe33Angel

Thank you so much to everyone for your lovely messages, we 
still can't believe it    there's still a long road ahead but I am feeling 
positive. Congratulations to everyone on here with a BFP what a wonderful early Christmas present. 

So sorry for anyone that got a negative result, don't give up hope,
your time will come, I honestly never ever thought I would get a positive the amount of tests I have done over the years and I have never ever had a positive before. Hope you can enjoy Christmas & 
the New Year brings you luck xxx


----------



## Liz2015

*Nic* so sorry to read your updates


----------



## Katiecustard

So sorry to hear that *nic* ! I'm sure there are no words that will make you feel any better at the minute and you'll need some time to get your head round things. Sending lots of hugs and really hope it gets better!

I'm 3dp5dt and trying really hard not to over analyse things. I've had cramping today and some really sharp pains but there's obviously no way of knowing whether it's af starting, implantation or the pessaries! It's so frustrating! Having a bit of negative day today, feeling like my symptoms are bad ones, but still got another 8 days till test day so need to find some things to distract myself!

Congratulations to all the bfp's! Hope you are all doing well!

Xxx


----------



## lou b lou

Hi ladies 

Congratulations to all who have had BFP. My heart goes out to those who have BFN. 

Update on me I started to spot this evening I'm 6dp5dt with 2 x blastocyst. Did anyone else on this thread have spotting at this point?

Baby dust to you all x x


----------



## alexsmummy

nic and GB so so sorry you must be devastated.  i know how that feels and its really overwhelming.  we did our 'last' round in June and were so heartbroken that we pulled out all the stops nd funded another round now, and it looks like so far its been worth it.  its so hrd to know when to stop.  i think if this hd been a BFN i would have considered doing it all over again, even though realistically this would have been a disaster for us financially?!  its a brave and hard decision to say that's it, were done so i admire you for that. 

congratulations to the new BFP's!  wonderful news!  

arm well i do think i really am starting to feel pregnant now.  i feel sick most of the time but also starving ! an at the same time i am starving all the time. but when i eat i then feel sick so not got a huge appetite.  also am exhausted, just fall asleep everywhere, on the bus, on the sofa in the afternoon, even on the loo i drifted off a bit!  i always react like this, the first trimester is basically spent snoozing but the nausea this time has knocked me sideways.  my sense of smell is bonkers too. i took another test this morning, and it was instantly 2 lines, and is darker again today than yesterday so i am fairly confident that i have a    (boy i have been waiting some time to do that!!!!)    

lots of love to those of you struggling with BFN's today.  really hope you are having some R&R , will be thinking of you all lots. 
xx


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies 
May I join you? 
We had 2 top grade embryos transferred today.  2 day transfer, test date 23rd!!! So excited!!!!
Love stacey xxx


----------



## Morris41

So sorry to hear your news *nic2016*. Big hugs  X

Welcome *Mrs E* &#128522; Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## alexsmummy

hi stacey !  well done for getting here!  and now the dreaded wait.  it does send you mad so be warned!  really got my fingers crossed for you honey.


----------



## daftbird

Morning all. 

Tested this morning and it's a BFN. It's 14 dpo and although my official test date is Monday, I've got a feeling it's all over.

ah well. I may try again yet.....


----------



## Pearnie

Nic and daft bird so sorry  

Hi Stacey, welcome and good luck. 

Loublou - could very well be an implantation bleed so don't worry.

Alexmummy - I have the exact feeling you describe, having nausea and feeling  hungry all the time! 

OTD today and another positive  even got a smile out of DH, just hope the next few days while I come off progesterone go fine.


----------



## lou b lou

Daftbird dont give up hope it may be to early x x

Come on Monday x x


----------



## Paagalgirly

Hi everyone 

Me and my hubby had icsi and we had 5 embryos that reached blastocyst stage. We had one transfered and 4 left to freeze. I have been fine all this time but earlier this morning I was in agony with really painful cramps..This is now day 5 after the transfer.  Has this haphappened to anyone else been through this


----------



## lillieb87

paagalgirly I think cramps are commom I had them constant on my second cycle so much so I thought af was on her way! good luck x


----------



## AquaMarina

Hi paagalgirly,

With my natural pregnancy I remember having what I thought were AF pains a week before my period was due and I didn't realise I was pregnant so these must have been implantation cramps. I also had some during my first negative DE cycle and am having them now during my 2ww. I believe the cramps can be caused by progesterone pessaries too which is crap as they could be mistaken for implantation. I am 5dp 5dt and they have just started for me today. I have taken some paracetamol and they have eased a little bit.
Good luck!x


----------



## Paagalgirly

Thank you so much guys that's really reassuring. It could be the pessaries. ..I have been feeling so down and hormonal which isn't me coz I don't cry...just want the two weeks over. ..


----------



## lou b lou

Morning ladies 

We tested this morning and got a BFP. We can't believe it was convinced it had not worked this time. So different to my last positive cycle. 

Best Christmas present ever. 

I wish the best of luck to all those still waiting to test. And my heart goes out to those who have had a BFN. 

Merry Christmas everyone (a sober one gor me   ) 

Baby dust to you all x x x s


----------



## Morris41

*lou b Lou* massive congratulations.  so pleased for you.

Afm - 12dp2dt today and I caved this morning and tested early. BFN! Was convinced it hadn't worked but still disappointing. 2 days to OTD but feel like it's all over. 

Good luck *paagalgirly* and *aquamarina*. Fingers crossed for you both. 

Hello and good luck to everyone else X


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi people, this is my first post even though I am on here all the time! I am on my sixth day after my first FET. I am having my usual signs and symptoms I get every month like spots on my chin and mood swings! I am wondering if this is a sign my period is going to come as usual. 2ww has been the most anxious and worst part of Fetility treatment so far! Good luck to all of you x


----------



## ElleKay

Hi Beatles, ditto honey....on day 6 post FET of the 2ww....one day I'm so positive and convinced it's worked, the next I'm so convinced it's not.  My boobs are massive and getting sore, usual monthly sign for me...and also getting the usual spots too as well as unusual ones on my chest.

It is such a hard time, I'm trying to not get anxious but it's just too hard.

Good luck you my friend


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi, nice to read all the good news. I had my first FET on 8/12. On two week wait now! It's the worst time. Currently experiencing all the usual pre menstral symptoms, spots on chin, emotions high ect! Not sure if this is a negative thing! I do my pregnancy test 21/12. Nervous and hopeful! Hoping I don't come on my period this week as its due :| 

Can I join this group please? 😊


----------



## Beatles3000

Thanks for the reply! I was convinced it had worked but now I'm getting all the usual coming on my period signs I'm confused! Each day I don't come on is positive I guess! Are you testing 21/12 too? So close to Christmas. It will be the best Xmas present ever if positive! Fingers crossed and good luck to you. Is this your first IVF cycle? Xx


----------



## MrsLisaX

Hello. Can I join this please? We had one 5 day blast transferred on Saturday (12th). This is our first cycle and we're testing on Christmas Day! Was feeling quite positive until yesterday when I had an awful stomach with diarrohoea (sorry tmi!) and bad cramps which I've been told can cause uterine contractions and affect implantation  trying to stay positive but the next 11 days are going to really drag! Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Katiecustard

*lou b lou* congratulations!

*morris41* sorry it was a bfn, there's still a couple of days to go though so try not to lose too much hope but I do understand its sometimes easier to cope with of you don't get too hopeful about it.

I'm in a bit of self preservation denial at the minute and am convincing myself it'll be negative, I've got 5 days to go and am 6dp5dt. It's taking all my strength not to test early but I am determined to make it to Saturday. I have had lots of crampy pains the past few days and felt like af was coming, had a lot of upset with my bowels too but was having that before with the pessaries so finding it difficult to distinguish between what is down to what! I feel generally well and much better today physically which is worrying me more now cause I just don't feel a all pregnant (not that I know how that actually feels, I just feel totally normal) so I've convinced myself it hasn't worked!

Welcome to the new 2ww people! Wow *mrslisax* Christmas Day! That's a big day for testing! Fingers and toes crossed its good news for you!

Xxx


----------



## ElleKay

Hello all

Wow, what a roller-coaster reading all the posts here    Congratulations to each BFP!

I'm currently 6dp5dt (I think this is right, my FET was on 8th Dec)....!  We had eight frosties, of which they thawed only the one, which was then transferred.  I don't have gradings, but the embryologist described it as 'beautiful' (she probably says that to all the girls  )

Going mad inside my own head I think.  I'm not one to test early, not even tempted, so it'll be Saturday 19th December when we find out.  

Mixed emotions, extremely positive one minute to exceedingly negative the next.  What will be, will be I suppose.

Good luck and best wishes to you all


----------



## ElleKay

I test on Saturday (19th), so many test early but I won't.....it's my second IVF, both have been FET as I suffer from OHSS so can never go ahead with fresh transfers.  On our first go we had two 3 day embryos transferred resulting in BFN with no possibility to re-freeze the remaining ones.  This time we had 8 frozen 5-day blastos, which they only thawed one for us to use this time which survived nicely and was transferred on 8/12, so we still have 7  

I do feel different this time but can't say that it's for any reason in particular.  I've never been pregnant so haven't a clue whether what I'm feeling is good or bad.  

You're right, it would be such a good Xmas present for us wouldn't it!!  I want to be so positive but something is just holding me back xxx


----------



## Beatles3000

I'm day 6 too but they told me to test 21/12? I really want to know now but it's too early to test I know and if it was negative I would be gutted!! I have three 5 day blasts frozen after this one! fingers crossed for us!! It's all I can think about!!


----------



## ElleKay

Well I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!   

Not sure why your test date is later....my clinic only rely on HPT, they don't do bloods or anything....will you be having bloods?


----------



## Wishingonstars

Hi All..

I am back after a few days off from FF.

*Katiecustard *- I felt the same as you around about the same time as you are. Its so horrible as your mind works in overdrive. I felt like af was coming, I think its something to do with the pessaries.

*MrsLisaX *- Hi, welcome to the dreaded 2ww. Wow Christmas day.. What a lovely present for you if/when you get you BFP!!! 

*Beatles3000 *- Hi and Welcome. Good luck for the 21/12. I had AF symptoms also.. Are you also using the pessaries? Sorry I had IVF WITH ICSI so not sure what drugs are involved with IUI.

*lou b Lou* massive congratulations.  so pleased for you also.

*Morris41* Sorry to hear that you had a BFN. You still have 2 more days So you never know. I have everything crossed for you x

*Paagalgirly* & *AquaMarina* Hello and Welcome Fingers crossed you both get a BFP..

AFM - I held off testing till today. OTD was the 16/12 I got a lovely BFP!!! I am so happy. I came clean to DH on Thursday and told him that I had tested early and he was OK about it but made me wait to till today. So it looks like a sober Christmas for me.. x


----------



## Beatles3000

No not having bloods. 21st will be a day under two weeks. Just praying I don't come on my period as I'm due this week!


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi, not using pessaries. I was going to before I was told I would be using frozen embryo. I finished my IVF treatment a few months ago but I had to have all my embryos frozen due to hormones. Really hoping I don't come on my period this week! Anxious but trying to stay positive!


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hello everyone 😊 hope you're all doing OK in your 2WW. I'm on 9dpo and going crazy!

This is a long shot, but I usually get really bad gas, smelly gas! (Sorry for TMI!) Before AF.

Unfortunately I've got it now and I'm worried any hope of a BFP is out the window 

Do any of you experience this before AF? If so does having it now mean no chance of pregnancy?

Sorry for such a random question but it's really bugging me  xx


----------



## Jax83

Charlotte - I've had quite bad wind on both my cycles (one BFN and one BFP) - I think it's a side effect of the progesterone rather then a pregnancy/AF symptom. Fingers crossed its just your meds doing their thing!


----------



## puffinpie

Gas ? Yes for the first week ( from 5dpt until 12dpt) thankfully it has stopped now.
I am most definitely pregnant, about 10 Frer's and 4 digital, plus a blood test confirmed it.
It was one of the reasons that made me test so early.
My 2ww doesn't actually end until tomorrow but my HCG is over 4000.
I think both my little frozen embryos must have stuck. I'm hoping one didn't split as well .
I'm beyond tired and grumpy as well.
Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey thanks both and a HUGE congratulations on your BFPs!!!

Hopefully it's good but this happens every month to me before AF which is why I'm a bit doubtful. So sorry to crash this thread with negativity! I've done so well until now hehe. 

Oh what these 2WW do to us! 

Xxx


----------



## Paagalgirly

Hi every one my test day is next Monday but how early can you test..These two weeks are so fustrating ...I am trying to keep myself busy but its always back of my mind. I hope all of you get a bfp...It would be like the best xmas present ever!


----------



## higham8

Paagalgirly I did a test 14 days after ec and got a bfp x


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies,
Sorry I've not posted a lot,  just enjoying reading everyone's posts.  I kinda feel like I don't have a lot to say about myself at the moment lol. I'm testing 23rd December,  was supposed to be 24th but clinic closed so told to go for Wednesday 23rd. So I'm currently on 5 days past egg collection toon,  had 2 top grade embryos transfered on Friday  (2dt) so that makes me 3dp2dt  !!! I'm trying hard to rest when I can, so just taking it easy. 

I'm another non early tester, I didn't with all my other cycles.  But I'm on serious symptom watch lol, not feeling any different yet lol (I know I won't just yet lol) but would love to see in there and see if our embryos are still growing. Lol. 

Congratulations yo the BFP ladies,  and my thoughts are with the BFN ladies. Such a hard journey. 

I hope everyone is well though xxxxx


----------



## Natt

Congrats to the bfp & sorry to hear about bfn.
Our test say is next monday22nd...1 week to go & this is when crazy really starts! 
And knicker watch!
Fingers crossed all & goodluck! X


----------



## JessieMcJessie

So, had 3 embryos transferred yesterday, 5dt, 1 full blast, 1 less developed blast and a Morula. This is our second IVF. Last time we only got to 3dt and it was BFN.

My OTD is Christmas Day! 

Feeling optimistic due to having got to blast but also really afraid of how another BFN might affect me. Had a chemical on our last natural try- line was there at about 13 dpo, got excited but never registered on a digital and AF came 2 days late. Had another chemical back in April. At 42 time is running out and we have no other children. 

Have more or less finished my Xmas shopping too- how to distract myself?!  Had a nice swim the day before ET- do people think it's OK to keep swimming in the 2ww? No strenuous butterfly, just 20 lengths breaststroke.


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Morning 

Jessie good luck that will be an amazing Christmas present!!

Testing this morning and got a BFN 10dpo/iui. 

Eugh!

Has anyone else on here with their BFP ever had a definite BFN at this stage and gone on to get a BFP? 

XX


----------



## 4hope

It's been a while since I was on the 2ww I just want to check is it the 2 weeks before ur period is due?   xx


----------



## ElleKay

I'm due AF any time now as well *Beatles*....I can't remember my last one but I'm sure it was around a week after negative test that I actually came on. The drugs must mess our systems up terribly.


----------



## ElleKay

*4Hope* - it's the 2 week (or slightly under depending) after embryo transfer


----------



## floozie_fay

Wow, this thread has exploded after the weekend. Welcome to all the new people, best of luck & keep positive!!
As I said to Morris, until you've passed your OTD & started bleeding, there's hope & being positive is the best thing you can do for your little embies & blasts.

I'll try & gradually catch up with individuals gradually, I have to actually do some work today...

For me, after tender boobs & feeling nauseous, I tested Sunday morning 7dp5dt & got a positive, faint but it turned up in seconds & didn't need any stick wiggling to find. I then had a dodgy tummy & couldn't eat all day but still got a bfp yesterday & today. OTD is Thursday & I finish pessaries tomorrow so I'm going to wait until the weekend to accept it's sticking this time & get excited.


----------



## Katiecustard

So I caved and tested today, I was getting really negative about my symptoms and felt like that wasn't good for me, plus I have religiously been running back and forth checking my knickers as yesterday I thought I saw a speck of browny red when I wiped! So I'm 7dp5dt and my hcg of 5000iu was 2 weeks ago, my otd is officially Saturday which would be 16 days post ec. Anyway I got a positive on the clear blue digital and then I did one with the tests in work which detects 25 mIU/mL and it was also positive, albeit faint but still a line. I know there's no 100% guarantees that it's the real thing but it has helped me relax and stop being so negative, which can only be a good thing!

Congrats *floozie_fay* and *wishingonstars* ! Exciting news!

Sorry I haven't replied to everyone, just a flying visit whilst in work!

Xxx


----------



## Morris41

yay, congratulations *KatieCustard*. 

fingers crossed to everyone else.  x


----------



## floozie_fay

Congrats Katiecustard   A positive at this point is the real thing, whatever happens next, you got pregnant. Keep sticking little embie


----------



## floozie_fay

I missed your post Wishingonstars! Congratulations too


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi guys, really anxious today. Have pains as though my period is going to come today! I know it's too early to test and don't want to be disheartened. It's my day 7 today of 2ww. I had a 5 day blast FET on 8/12.


----------



## ElleKay

Hi *Beatles,* I know the anxious feeling, it's goddamn awful!! Maybe you're not too early....see above - Katiecustard...I'm sure her OTD is same as me (19th) and she has a BFP today...the three of us had ET on the 8th - I know your OTD is 2 days after mine but you could try if you really want to know. I'd rather not know the way I am feeling at the moment 

I'm honestly thinking about coming off here for a while as I'm driving myself completely nuts. Not getting any work done as I'm constantly reading all day. Every little thing is making me doubt the whole wait. People with same/no symptoms as me getting BFP's and then others BFN's...I don't think it's doing me any good whatsoever.

Good luck to you xxx


----------



## AquaMarina

Hi everyone,

I'm currently on the 2ww due to test on 19th and have been spotting slightly since last Friday however today I've started to bleed a bit heavier. I know this is tmi but before today it was brown and now it's pink and more red and there's more of it. Anyone had anything similar? And if so how much is normal? I am beginning to think this is the start of AF and am tempted to test early. This is so hard!! 

Hope everyone else's 2ww is going as well as it can xx


----------



## Beatles3000

Thanks for the reply. Some days I have no symptoms other days it's just my usual period symptoms. I'm going to refrain from testing early as if it's negative I will be gutted and it may not be the right result. I may test on 19th though 😐 Good luck to u too!! Also, I'm the same as you I'm constantly on this site!


----------



## Liz2015

Hope everyone is doing well
I'm 12dp3dt and have had a little bleed last night and this morning.It was brown and some very strong cramping . I am trying to think positive and stay clam until OTD 18 Dec xxx


----------



## lil stephy

Hi ladies could I join u pls I'm not very good at keeping up on these threads but I will try, I'm starting to go a bit mad I had 2x 3day Embies put back on the 10th Dec so day 5 today and I'm struggling to keep positive my last 3 cycles have failed so really hoping this go is different X

Hope ur all ok and not going to mad like me x


----------



## lil stephy

Sharry could I pls be added I had icsi on the 10th my test day is 24th Dec 😳 Praying for a Miracle x


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi ladies sorry for tmi but I wasn't advised not to have sex during 2ww by the clinic However I've seen a few posts on here saying you shouldn't. Can anyone confirm please?


----------



## Hopeful_mum85

Hey Aquamarina,
I'm only 7dpiui and today every time I go to the toilet I notice tiny spots if blood in cm, have horrible indigestion type feeling since last night I've never suffered with it before, are these good or bad signs, I'm going nuts with every twinge...   due to test 24/25th (first IUI)


----------



## Hopeful_mum85

Any one else testing on Xmas day?? Trying not to symptom spot but so much going on!! Need a buddy.


----------



## lil stephy

Hopeful mum I'm testing Xmas eve so pretty close x


----------



## chloe33Angel

Unfortunately my positive test result on my OTD of 11/12/15  then turned into a negative result when I tested two days later on
13/12/15. Absolutely devastated, in a way I would have preferred a negative in the first place, rather than your hopes being
raised for nothing. I am leaving this forum now.

Good luck to everyone else in their 2ww I hope you get a better result xxx


----------



## Natt

Sorry to hear that Chloe X

Charlotte it's not over till it's over the clinic give u a test day for a reason! X


----------



## Natt

P.s about the wind mine is terrible...trying not to test early 11days past IUI might test sat at earliest but my otd is next Monday! 

Fingers crossed all & good luck! 
X


----------



## Paagalgirly

Has anyone else experienced this having dreams almost realistic of being bfp...In ur 2ww? Maybe it's coz I'm thinking about it too much x


----------



## Morris41

So sorry to hear that *Chloe* 

Good luck with the wait *natt*, *hopeful_mum85* and* lil stephy*. Fingers crossed for you all. 

Afm - OTD today and a BFN!  I was sure it was negative but still gutting.

Hello and good luck to everyone I've not mentioned. X


----------



## lil stephy

Morris I'm so sorry to hear ur news :-( x


----------



## Melange

* lil stephy, Hopeful_mum85* - I'm also testing on Christmas eve! x 

Currently 5dpiui (and 5dpo) and my OTD is 30/12 but that's 19dpiui which I find crazy...

When do you ladies normally check if the HCG shot has left your system? I had Pregnyl 5000 IU 10/12 so I was thinking to test it out 20/12 or 21/12.

Congrats to all the BFPs and sorry to hear about the BFNs - all the best to everyone!


----------



## lil stephy

Hi wiener I'm not sure how iuis work I've always had to have icsi and I can't remember how long it takes for trigger to leave the system either I've always wanted to test it out but have never done that. 

How r u feeling? 
I've been having stabbing pains here n there and I'm getting back ache as wel which always makes me worry :-( also I don't really have sore boobs either, I'm trying hard not to think about it really as the last 3 cycles I've done have all failed x


----------



## Melange

Oh, stephy, sorry hear about your previous cycles!  Fingers crossed this is going to be your lucky one!!! Sending you lots of positive energy x

I'm fine, finally started last night with the Progesterone (Arefam 200mg capsules). The day of the IUI and 1dpiui I had some pretty strong cramping/shooting pains and I spent most of those two days lounging on the sofa. It was rather uncomfortable to stand up or walk around. I read that this is normal after the procedure and the trigger shot...  

Since then I just have this heavy feeling in my belly and lower back pain every now and then (especially in the evenings), as if AF was going to arrive any moment. On Monday (3dpiui) I also had mild morning sickness but I might just be driving myself crazy, lol  

No sore boobs for me which is really strange as normally I get that 1-2 days after ovulation, all the way up to AF. This is so confusing!


----------



## lil stephy

It really is so confusing hey let's pray we both have lil miracles growing  x


----------



## CharlotteDMK

Hey Natt

Thanks for the support! Tested again today 11dpo and still stark white BFN eugh!!!! Clutching at straws now 

My sore boobs and cramps from the cyclogest have pretty much gone even though I'm still talking it...no idea why.

Good luck to everyone still waiting and to those that have sadly had a BFN relax and enjoy the holidays xx


----------



## Natt

It's not over till it's over all! And just think the reward this month if it's not positive is getting to have a www drink over Xmas. Although I know we would all much rather have the best Xmas prezie ever!
Fingers crossed the next few days go quickly!
Good luck all X


----------



## Hopeful_mum85

Awe that's good lil stephy, how are you feeling??


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

Please can i join? 

I had a 3 days transfer on 7th December, my OTD is 22nd December, anyone else testing on that day?

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## ElleKay

Hiya *Beatles*....I managed to refrain from visiting the site until after lunch today haha.
About the sex bit....my clinic say that intercourse is now fine (says it on the after ET info leaflet). We've done it once, three days after ET. Not seen my other half since as he works away - he's back on Friday night ready for testing on Sat.

As for me, I'm having a very negative day today - nothing's changed 'symptom' wise it's just I'm talking myself out of it so much. I phoned other half before and told him, mentioning that I'm even considering testing just so I can get on with my life (I won't, just wanted him to know how I was feeling). His words 'what will be, will be'. He's so right and I need to focus on normality for now.

Hope you're all ok today. xx


----------



## Beatles3000

Wow well done for staying off here till after lunch! I can't help myself during this 2ww. It's been nice not feeling alone as its such an anxious time. We haven't told many people either that we are going through this at the moment. I keep wanting to test early but then I don't as if it's negative I'll be dissapointed so we are going to test on Sunday 20/12. We was advised to wait until 21/12 but I'm off work 20/12 so I wouldn't want to go in t work straight after a bfn


----------



## foreverhopefullnewby

Hi all, I am an IP and my surrogate is 8dp5dt. We tested on 4dpt and it was a definite negative, we tested at 7dpt and got a very very faint line and again today the same....is there still hope? We transfered 2 4AA blastocysts xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

Why would there not be any hope?  When is your official test date from your clinic?  Not many people get positives this early, so I would say it is looking good for you.

X


----------



## Ginip

Ladies, I'm joining you all today! Had ICSI 5dt on 9/12. OTD given my clinic is 18/12, Friday. Until now, not many symptoms except brown blood spotting for past couple of days, drop or two at night slightly more during the day. No cramps to report but little sore boobs and more moody then usual haha. 

Plenty fairy dust to all waiting to test and congratulations to those with BFP. 

Gini xx


----------



## foreverhopefullnewby

Hi Staceysm

Thanks for responding. 

Our test date is this Friday....18th December. 

Maybe I'm panicking now....we keep thinking there is no 2nd line...it's just out eyes! Lol

The waiting is awful! 

Wondering if I can attach pics and c what u think

Xx


----------



## foreverhopefullnewby

Best of luck Gini!!

Symptoms this end have been sore boobs, slight cramps and now nausea

Xx


----------



## Ginip

Thanks Hun. No cramps here yet lol xx


----------



## P.P

Hi everyone, so this is my first round of IVF after trying for over 2 years and being diagnosed with PCOS and a blocked tube. So far things have gone well (or so I've been told by the clinic) was lucky enough to have 11 fertilised eggs, 7 of which were good enough to freeze in addition to the little one I've had put back.

Had the transfer on Saturday and started off really positive, today though I don't feel anything, just starting to get anxious as my test date isn't until 23rd Dec! Seems so far away...... 

Like everyone else I'm praying for a positive outcome, just needed to say how I'm feeling as finding it hard and can't really explain to anyone x


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hi ladies, hoping I can join and hope all your journey's are going well xx

I am 7dp5dt - the 1st 5 days i had lots of af type pain and cramps but yesterday and today i feel so, so sick....anyone else? Still eating normally ut gosh i feel sick  xx


----------



## Ginip

Same here.. feel sick as day goes on.. right now i am lying in bed feeling so sick... everytime i measure temp, it comes back as 37 or 37.1 or most 37.2 xx


----------



## CharlotteDMK

I think you can attach pictures using photo bucket?  😊


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hi Ginip

I haven't measured my temp but not sure how much of this I can take, if it's a good thing then that's great but I am not loving it! How many days past transfer are you? x


----------



## Ginip

I had my ET early afternoon on 9/12. So about 7dp5dt xx my OTD given by clinic is 18/12.


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

My ET was the same day but was given 22nd as test day  This sickness better be a positive thing! x


----------



## Natt

E19O
I have the same test day as you 
22nd Dec...trying not to test early. I tested 2 days early last time & think I imagined a very faint positive but then AF arrived that evening.

Good luck all x


----------



## Natt

Miricalshappen I see you also have the same test day as me, I thought mine was quite late date for testing also as my treatment day was the 7th x


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Hi Natt
I suppose by then it will be 100% correct, ot sure if I can hold out?! How are you feeling? x


----------



## Natt

Yes I guess u are right, other try's o have felt it could have worked especially last month. This month I'm just keeping my self busy with Xmas & holding out for Sunday at least!
No symptoms either way I think & I haven't slowed down any at work either, I think if it's the right time for me know it will happen & if not there will be a time!

What about you? Managing to own your own crazy in this 2ww  xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Day 1-5 i had terrible pains and cramps etc, day 6-8 extreme nausea, headaches, tired, sore boobs - really hoping it's all good because i can't cope with this sickness if it isn't for a good reason xx


----------



## floozie_fay

Your symptoms are sounding very positive Miracleshappeneveryday. Try drinking as much water as you can, 3l a day if possible, or drinks with no added sugar (of any kind) or caffeine, that should help with the nausea a bit.

I'm finally at OTD although I've been positive every day since Sunday, & got a nice clear definite line almost instantly today. My boobs have started feeling tender again too. I'm feeling a bit petrified though, it's my first day off the pessaries so it's up to my little blast to keep itself sticking now. 2 or 3 days with no bleeding & hopefully I'll relax.


----------



## lil stephy

I'm having a wobble lady's 😢 Feeling nothing now but back ache keeps coming and going I'm so scared my Embies r not sticking and I'm feeling so upset X

Congrats to all who have there bfp and so so sorry to those who haven't had the news there so longing for x


----------



## Mandy_B84

Morning all...

Sorry i have not been on for a while...

I am 7dp 3dt of a 8 cell emby

I was fine and positive until Monday. I saw brown and red blood when i wiped. Since then bad AF cramps and then 2 days ago bleeding started, too much i am guessing for implantation and not enough for a full AF. I am on 3 progesterone suppositories a day...i was told i have cervix erosion by Dr on day of ET...never heard of it before!

I am now convinced that this ICSI has failed...it is our first try and I am an emotinal wreck... Was up at 3.30 crying and DH has had to work from home...just feel like sitting here and crying!

Any advice good or bad welcome

Good luck to everyone


----------



## lil stephy

Oh Mandy I'm feeling the same huni and having one of those days, 

I really hope the bleeding is just from ur cervix then (I'm not sure wot it means for ur cervix tho) but it is still early so we can't say for sure until outer test days when is Urs? Mine is Xmas eve 

Preying for us huni x


----------



## Mandy_B84

Thanks lil stephy! 

Mines 21st Dec...i just cant believe how hard this actually is...

All the luck in the world to you too x


----------



## Ginip

hi ladies, my ET was 9/12 and OTD given was 18/12.. I had bad rashes, some sort of allergic reaction and had to go see a GP. before I went, I gave in and did the test and saw only one line. I did not do with first urine of the day but will do so tomorrow to see what it will be.. feel shattered!!


----------



## Ginip

floozie_fay said:


> Your symptoms are sounding very positive Miracleshappeneveryday. Try drinking as much water as you can, 3l a day if possible, or drinks with no added sugar (of any kind) or caffeine, that should help with the nausea a bit.
> 
> I'm finally at OTD although I've been positive every day since Sunday, & got a nice clear definite line almost instantly today. My boobs have started feeling tender again too. I'm feeling a bit petrified though, it's my first day off the pessaries so it's up to my little blast to keep itself sticking now. 2 or 3 days with no bleeding & hopefully I'll relax.


congratulations hun xx


----------



## Beatles3000

Hello fellow 2ww's!! Hope your all well. Update from me. I'm on day 9 of 2ww. Testing on 20/12. Lots of tummy aches and tiredness today. I am due AF anytime and feel positive that it hasn't come yet. Can having FET delay it even if negative? Everyday I don't get AF is keeping me going! I have been tempted to test but have resisted.


----------



## El90

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all okay & good luck!! 

I am 10dp3dt today and have been spotting for the past couple of days only today is a bit more heavier. Has anyone else had this? I really hope AF isn't on her way 

I'm going out my mind a bit now, i really want to test but not sure if it would be too early as my OTD isn't until the 22nd.....

xxx


----------



## Ginip

E190 - I am having the same thing... my brown blood spotting has got little heavier.. I gave in 8dp5dt earlier today and tested as i had to visit GP for some skin rashes and i wanted to be certain and let her know if i was or wasnt. test came back and gave me BFN.. I had my ET on 9/12 and was given 18/12 as OTD xx


----------



## ElleKay

Hi *Beatles *same for me, tummy ache and tired even though I've been sleeping well. Boobs are now massive, veiny and very tender - means nothing for me though as this happened on my last negative 2WW. FET meds etc definitely delay AF for me but don't think that's the case for everyone.

Not long for us to go now thankfully. Must admit that I kind of feel it's over for me, I just 'know' it hasn't worked. Still waiting for OTD (Saturday) to test.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## alexsmummy

just popping in to see how everyone is getting on.  

im so sorry for those of you that have had bfn    its devastating and i have been in that place before so know how you feel. 

congrats to those with bfp! 

im in yet another waiting game, waiting for the early scan for heartbeat on 5th january.  
its almost as bad as the 2ww as even though i got a bfp my actual blood result ws on the low end and now i am worrying if this is real or not.  i guess it will never be real until we hold a baby in our arms right?  

hang in there everyone.  i found this thread a lifesaver on my 2ww and will always be grateful for the ladies that gave me support during my time waiting.  it was tough.  try not test early as it can be a false negative.  thinking of you all and fingers are crossed for lots more positives.


----------



## El90

Hi Ginip,

I have just done two tests and they both came up negative straight away. I'm absolutely gutted . How are you feeling hun? Xx


----------



## Ginip

I'm hanging in here Hun. It's devastating I know but nothing we can do at the mementos. My only hope is that I haven't checked with first urine of the day so will do it tomorrow morning first thing and that would be it. I hope you show up positive by the time your OTD comes around xx


----------



## El90

It's awful isn't it . I thought that too, it wasn't my first wee either. I really hope you get a positive in the morning hun I will have everything crossed for you! I hope so too but I think AF is well on her way, I'm gutted. My clinic have told me to keep taking the pessaries until my OTD but said it is likely that the result will still be negative xx


----------



## Ginip

it is indeed awful.. my DH has kept me company and we are both even more scared for tomorrow morning... i have my fingers cross for you too hun. hope u get BFP on 22/12 xx


----------



## El90

Bless you both! I really hope you get a BFP in the morning! This journey is tough enough as it is without getting a BFN. Is this your first cycle hun? Xx


----------



## Ginip

thanks hun, lots of wishes to you too! yes, this is first cycle [IVF ICSI]. We have been TTC for a year and decided we werent getting any younger lol...


----------



## lil stephy

Hope u girls get good news in the morning x


----------



## Natt

Yes fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## Mrs E xx

Hey ladies, 
I'm sorry to hear some of you are not feeing great.it's so had on the 2ww, you just want to know either way. 

I'M TRYING GET to KEEP UP WITH EVERYONE BUT IT'S SO BUSY ON HERE.  

I'm currently 8dp2dt, and last week I was tender and felt nauseous but this week I just feel 'normal' no signs or symptoms or anything gets.  I'm tired but that could just be the events of recent. I test on 23rd so Wednesday and im not really feeling very positive about it.  I just don't feel like it's worked. But then again I said that in ds cycle. But who knows!!!! 

Good luck Every one
Love stacey xxx


----------



## Ginip

I am the same.. noother symptoms then sore boobs for a while now and getting tired as day goes on but lots of it is coz of sleepless nights  <12 hours to go to get me out of this LONG 2ww god bless us all xx


----------



## Ginip

heavy brown spotting seem to have stopped/eased now xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Wishing you all good luck! 

I'm 7dp5dt and feeling it hasn't worked too   caved and tested this morning and it was negative. OTD is Christmas eve. Not sure how I will face another failed cycle after the year we've had feel like am going to have a panic attack. Anyone else feeling like this?  Xx


----------



## El90

Thank you ladies, although I think it's definitely over for me, AF has well and truly arrived.

*Mrs E* do you think you will test early? I really hope you get your BFP.

*Ginip* that's good to hear hun, good luck for the morning.

*sunshine and clouds* sorry to hear you got a BFN, absolutely gutting isn't it. I do hope it changes into a BFP on your OTD.

I have everything crossed for you all, good luck!! Xx


----------



## Ginip

dont stress hun.. it will be what it will be... just enjoy the moment, i know its hard not to worry but dont stress and all will be fine  lots of wishes xx


----------



## flossybear

Hang in there ladies and dont test to early if you can help,it. I had no real signs, I was sure i was out and couldn't believe it when I got a BFP. 
5-6 days before test day I had sore boobs felt sicky and was sure something was happening and then it all just went and all I had was period style twinges. I got my BFP 2 days before my official test day X 
Now nearly 2 weeks on all I have is twinges and slightly fuller boobs still


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies. That's great flossybear so pleased for you   

I tested again this morning not a sniff of a line. 8dp5dt. Will probably test daily now. It's a slap in the face to keep taking these blooming pessaries but will keep going til otd anyways. 

Also had a dream about a tiny baby owl I found and built it a cosy place to stay. It was so cute and needed looking after but then I lost it and was distraught 

Good luck everyone hoping for some more bfps today x


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

9dp5dt today and convinced af is coming


----------



## Ginip

Journey has come to an end for me. Tested at 4 this morning when I had to go and pee. Not a sniff on line unfortunately. It still is BFN 😟 spotting has stopped this morning and all the tiredness I felt last few days have disappeared too, boobs seem back to normal too. In a way I'm happy to be out of this two week misery (I am being harsh I know). 

I wish each and everyone of you all the luck in the world. I hope you all get BFP this Christmas. Keep well, you're all in my thoughts and prayers 🤗🤗


----------



## lil stephy

Ginip I'm so so sorry :-( was it ur test day today? I hope u can now move forward and try and enjoy Christmas wiv a glass or 2 of something lovely thinking of u xx


----------



## El90

Sorry to everyone who gota BFN this morning , it's awful! AF is in full swing now but still thought I would test this morning just in case.... As I thought it was a BFN. I feel heartbroken, I just don't know what to do with myself.

I've been taking 600mg of utrogestan every night before bed, I was lead to believe that the pessaries delayed your period until your OTD. Does anyone know anything about this? If that's the case I'm just a bit confused why AF arrived 10 days after transfer.

Good luck ladies, stay positive. I hope you get your BFPs for christmas  xxx


----------



## Ginip

lil stephy said:


> Ginip I'm so so sorry :-( was it ur test day today? I hope u can now move forward and try and enjoy Christmas wiv a glass or 2 of something lovely thinking of u xx


It was my OTD today and tested as instructed. Thanks for the kind words hun. I see you're with HEARTS AND ESSEX FC. This was my first cycle with them.


----------



## Ginip

E190 I'm not sure if those pssaries were to delay the cycle. I'm going to call my clinic and find out what's next.


----------



## El90

Good luck hun, I hope you get some answers xx


----------



## lil stephy

E190 so so sorry hope u can also try and enjoy Christmas through this sad time :-( 

Ginip I was wiv Herts for 3 cycles and they just couldn't get me pregnant so I changed back to Barts where they got me pregnant twice (I did mc 1st baby) but I do have a very beautiful daughter through Barts so preying they have worked there magic again x


----------



## El90

*Lil Stephy* thanks hun. I am going to try and enjoy Christmas as much as I can, it's my favourite time of year. At least I will be able to enjoy a glass of wine or two!

Hope your okay! Enjoy your Christmas too  xx


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi all, day 11 today of 2ww. I'm testing 20/12. Need some advice please.. Sorry for tmi but today I've got really bad diareah ( spelling! ) I don't know if this is due to anxiety over testing in a few days but I am hoping it won't affect the result.


----------



## ElleKay

I've had a dodgy episodes on and off since ET *Beatles* and to be honest have been putting it down to using pessaries (rectally). Which way do you use?


----------



## Beatles3000

I don't use them at all Elle. I don't need too as my IVF treatment with the medication finished in September, I would of had to take them but I had a break between treatment and my FET so the doctor said I don't need to take them.


----------



## ElleKay

Ah right ok.  I had a big break between treatment and FET too, I must need them - they know what they're doing I suppose  

As for the diarrhoea affecting anything with your embryo/chances I wouldn't worry, I'm sure it doesn't.  I've read of lots of women suffering from it.

I've had a really bad cold since transfer and only just coming to the end of it.  The first 2 days of the cold (day 3-4 of 2WW) I was having sneezing fits of about 25 in a row (no joke), and was convinced that the embie could no way implant with all that going on.
xxx


----------



## Katiecustard

Hi *beatles* it's so hard to symptom spot in this 2ww I think, coz people with the same symptoms as you might have a completely different outdone as there are so many different reasons for us all having similar symptoms! I massively sympathise as I was having some spotting and cramps then had some diarrhoea which is really like af for me, which is why I caved and tested early. My otd is tomorrow and the tests have all stayed positive so far since I tested on Tuesday. I have had 3 episodes of diarrhoea since too and I am putting it down to hormones changing in general. It won't have any effect on the outcome though so don't worry about that! Having diarrhoea won't stop the little emby from sticking. I think you had et on same day as me so I'm really confused as to why our clinics have given different test days! I had et on 8th. You are lucky you don't have to put up with those god awful pessaries up the bum twice a day! I can't wait till that's all over!

So sorry to hear your news *ei90* really hope things get better for you!

Xxx


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi Katie custard, I'm also confused as to why we had FET same day with different test days. My official test day is 21/12 however I'm working that day so I'm going to test on Sunday morning so if the result is negative I won't have to go to work. I'm just relieved so far not to have AF yet, although it is due any day and every little pain I get I am anxious I'm going to come on! I don't know weather they have given us different test days due to how old the embryo is maybe. Think mines a 5 day blast.


----------



## Katiecustard

Yeah mine was 5 days too but a fresh cycle, maybe that has something to do with it?? No idea! I was the same with lots of pains and actually still am, have been awake half the night with cramps then keep getting this sharp pain down my right groin! I'm trying to ignore it and just hope for the best! I'm sure by Sunday you will have an accurate result anyway, so I wouldn't worry about testing the day before! Good luck for Sunday! Xxx


----------



## Beatles3000

Thank you. I'm kind of getting my hopes up the more days I go without my period! Don't know if I should start thinking of the worst though. Good luck to all of you. It's so nice having you all to talk to. 2ww is such an anxious time.


----------



## ElleKay

Hi *Katiecustard* and *Beatles*.....as you know my OTD is tomorrow, but have now decided with OH that we will do this afternoon instead. I know they recommend testing first wee of the day for obvious reasons, but do you think it will make a difference if it's in the afternoon?


----------



## Katiecustard

I don't think so at this stage, I have checked wees at all times of the day for the past few days and have still ended up with the same result. A positive is a positive obviously if just say if it was a negative to maybe check again in the morning with first urine to be sure as there may be a small chance it makes a difference. 

Good luck! 

I've just noticed you are at the women's in Liverpool too, so weird as I am too, we must have been there in the same day!

Xxx


----------



## ElleKay

I noticed that a few posts ago too....mad isn't it!!  I was in at 3.15 xxx


----------



## Beatles3000

Good luck for today Elle I've got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## ElleKay

Thanks Beatles.  Must say, I'm actually crapping myself now.  Stomach has gone really off   and my heart feels like it's going to beat out of my chest.

I'll hopefully post this evening with the result.


----------



## simba32

Hi ladies - can i join please? I'm now day 3 post 5dt on tuesday this week. Little to no symptoms, other than a total lack of drug side effects (last FET i had them all!), but have an 'awareness' of my uterus and some dull lower back ache - i really think its all in the mind. am feeling super positive (well trying to!) in the hope that this will work! ;-)

good luck to anyone testing today!!  

Sharry -can you add me to the board - OTD 29 Dec, FET.

Thanks

S x


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

How many days after ET did you test and what was your result? (Dont forget to say if 3 or 5 day transfer) xx


----------



## staceysm

Hi,

I had a 2 day transfer and got a very, very faint positive at 7 days past transfer.  My first scan showed twins, so the HCG levels were higher.  I had tested since 2 days past embryo transfer and it was negative until then, so I knew it was a genuine positive.

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Welcome simba and good luck xx

Got luck to everyone imminently testing!  X


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

I feel awful, desperate to test but daren't! x


----------



## magicpillow

Hi girls, thought I'd join you all! I had a 5 day transfer last Saturday so am 6dp5dt. It was an early blastocyst so not a fully developed one. Hoping it's still continued developing!
I've had no symptoms at all really. Some bloat from the progesterone but that's it really. This waiting is really hard!
Test date: 24th Dec argh!


----------



## Natt

Sorry to hear about the negatives & congrats to the new positives.
I also want to test tomorrow but I'm going to try hard not to as that's what I did last month. My test day is 22nd although others who had treatment on the 5th have an earlier test day.
Time is starting to slow down every day without AF is a day closer to BFP!
Fingers crossed & good luck anyone testing tomorrow x


----------



## LouDooRay

I had FET today - one single embryo survived the freezing and thawing process - and am due to test on 1 January. There's no thread for January yet so I hope no one minds if I join here. The 2WW is so stressful, especially right on top of Christmas! Good luck to everyone who is still to test.


----------



## Mrs E xx

Evening ladies,  
So lovely to hear from so many of you. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one not having any symptoms.  I was really worrying that it was just me and it meant things had stopped progressing   the 2ww really is a killer,  there's no symptoms to guide us ( that wouldn't happen with af  or pregnancy alone. ) chin up ladies and do not poas  until your otd! !!!

Afm- today I've done a lot!!!! I've been sorting bedrooms out and moving things around  ( well hubby moved the heavy stuff) now I'm at my parents for the weekend. But now I'm laying down I'm aware of a slight pulling on my left side of lower abdomen, only very very tiny sensation.  Should I be worried? Have I done too much? I feel so tired but can't sleep,  tiredress seems to be all day though. I'm currently 7dp2dt. So just 5 days to test date! 
Love stacey xxxx


----------



## lil stephy

Is anyone on here using crinone gel? Today I've had along of pick gel coming out :-( really worrys me I'm 8dp3dt


----------



## flossybear

Beatles - having an upset tum for me was the first idea I might be on for a BFP as it was so unlike me, I had to get up in the middle of the night 3 days running (days 6/7/8 post transfer)
Got BFP day 9 after a 5day transfer


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi flossy, I wasn't sure when I had a bad tummy if it was to do with this or not as often when I'm anxious I can suffer with a bad stomach. I've not had it since that day. I'm on day 11 today and my mood is as if I'm going to get AF tonight or tomorrow  I'm praying it won't happen. I had FET 8/12, testing 20/12. Excited but scared! Feel a bit sick tonight too, hoping it's a good sign x


----------



## ElleKay

Hi all
I'm afraid it's over for me, BFN today. I'm surprisingly ok. 
Good luck and best wishes to you all and have a good Christmas!
xxx


----------



## Beatles3000

So sorry to hear that Ellle. Was thinking of you today. I'm pretty certain I'm going to have AF tomorrow. I feel so hormonal and bloated. I hope your ok!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Very sorry to hear that ElleKay   x. Hope you have a nice Christmas too


----------



## AquaMarina

Can't believe I'm up at this hour! On one of my many trips to the toilet in the early hours of the morning I did a test and am pleased to say I got a BFP!   can't believe it! Since cramping and spotting stopped on Tuesday I've not had any other symptoms so convinced myself it hadn't worked. Hopefully I can get back to sleep now my mind is at rest. Good luck to anyone else testing today xxx


----------



## Wonderthecat

Dear All,

I've been trying to hold out telling you until our scan in the New Year but it was a BFP for us too with a SET. 

I'm stunned, delighted and if possible even more anxious now. 

Love and positive vibe thingys to all who are still waiting. I know the pain of a BFN, so my heart goes out to those of who have had bad news this week.

X


----------



## lil stephy

Sorry to hear about the bfn girls 😞 Pray u will have a great Xmas still xx

And congrats to all who have get there bfp yay well done and now for another mad wait for ur scan but so exciting  


As for me I think my af may be on her way yesterday 8dp3dt I had lots of pink gel coming out then this morning 9dp3dt I've wiped and had some discoloured discharge almost had a tinge of blood in it so I'm thinking it's game over 😢 I'm to scared to test early cz if that does a negative I think I will just break x


----------



## AquaMarina

Brilliant news wonderthecat! Congratulations!

Lil stephy what you have described sounds like my implantation bleed just before it stopped. It started off brown then turned pink. Are you using pessaries? That really added to the volume of CM I was getting! Hopefully it'll be a good sign. Good luck!x


----------



## Wonderthecat

Thanks All. Am still in a state of shock xx


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Tested 10dp5dt, this link shows my pics - what do you think? http://s411.photobucket.com/user/judyj2/media/IMG_5772_zps4ez3clqm.jpg.html

/links


----------



## magicpillow

Wow a definite line miracles!
Congrats to all the BFPs and hugs for the bfns. I bought the pregnancy test that we will use on 24th today. I'm just hoping AF doesn't turn up before then so I can actually test! Been cramping all day and cystitis type pain too, am 7dp5dt. Not hopeful!


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

I'm still not convinced, my test day is 22nd but thought i would try today and not getting excited yet! x Cramping is normal magicpillow  xx


----------



## lil stephy

Omg I don't know y i did it but tested tonight and it's a very strong positive that came up straight away do u think this is the trigger I'm so worried it's the trigger I'm 9dp3dt of 2 Embies


----------



## higham8

Lil stephy I would say it's a bfp congrats the trigger would he out ur system by now x

Miracleshappeneveryday.  yep I agree bfp congrats x


----------



## Natt

Congrats morticians & Ls looks like BFP there for sure!
My otd is also 22nd but this is 2 weeks from treatment date today; and my boobs are tender tonight & im exhausted fell asleep on the sofa at 6:30!
Think I'll test tomorrow if AF doesn't show up, although it would only be day 29 in my cycle & last month my cycle was 34 days long! (Needless to say I was sure it worked last time)
Not so confident this time.
Good luck & good night x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Congrats ladies!


----------



## concho007

It's me and my wife's (Susannah) 7th go at the moment she tests on Tuesday 22nd this time she has had the scratch and is on steroids and we had imsi as we had so many failed attempts. Only 1 egg fertilized out of 6 but it was a grade 1 after 3 days with 8 cells, we decided to take a chance and let it go to blastocyst which it did. She had some twinges all of the next day and has had some strange pulling sensation in that region over the last day or 2, which could mean something or absolutely nothing. 

Good luck to everyone. The 1 or 2 minute wait during the pregnancy test is the worst moment of the whole thing, we both feel like vomiting!

Stephen
x


----------



## Beatles3000

I tested today, clinic advised me to test tomorrow but we did today. We got BFP!!! Happy! 😀


----------



## simba32

Super news Beatles!! X how many days post transfer? Any symptoms? X


----------



## lil stephy

Brilliant news Beatles congrats  

I tested again this morning and yep line still there and strong omg do I dare get excited? As my test day ising for another 4days


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Good luck Stephen,  7th attempt hats off to you both!  That takes strength. Hope this is your lucky time 

Congrats Beatles!


----------



## Beatles3000

Hi ladies, thanks for the congrats!! 12 days since transfer. Symptoms I've had.. No spotting at all, slight ache in right side, dizziness a few times, felt a little sick at times but haven't come close to actually being sick. Just hope all is ok now and scan confirms all good.


----------



## Jax83

Morning, quick question to anyone taking the Prontogest injections - does it matter what time you do the injection? I usually do it at about 9:30pm but we're going to a party this evening so want to get it done before we go at about 5:00pm - would this be a problem? x


----------



## Natt

Congrats girls!

I also tested early this morning(my otd is 22nd)
And it's a faint positive I'm not trusting the answer just yet will test again tomorrow.

Goodluck all xox


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Same for me Natt - it can;t be wrong  xx


----------



## simba32

Jax - I'm pretty sure taking injection at a diff time will be fine! 

Good luck in all the BFP's!!! xx


----------



## Natt

Mirricals, what are you going to do to confirm it? I was thinking about going to my GP on Tuesday for bloods of they will do that for me?

X


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

OTD is tuesday so will test tomorrow and tuesday and then call my clinic then i guess they will tell me what to do xx


----------



## Jax83

Thanks Simba - just done it now so can enjoy the evening without thinking about having to do it later!

Good luck to everyone testing this week - fingers crossed for lots of BFPs! x


----------



## Mrs E xx

Evening ladies, 
Wow! Massive congratulations to all the bfp's! And huge hugs to the bfn's. 

Afm-I am currently 11dp2dt and yesterday I woke up with bowny/pink discharge, later in the day I had red blood but only when I wiped (sorry tmi) had slight and I mean very slight cramps whilst having the red blood, then nothing overnight and nothing all day until just now, again red blood only when I wipe  (both times not enough to stain my underwear) not sure if I should be concerned or not. Never had spotting on any cycles before. Test date is Wednesday,  not sure if to test early or just wait it out. If I was to test how could I be sure trigger is out of my system? Ahhhh  feeling so confused!!!!


----------



## shanklygates77

Hello,
Could I please join this board. So pleased to be this far already but know this but will probably be the hardest but so far. I am 2dp2dt with one perfect and one near perfect little empire and so far have managed to distract myself with pre Christmas stuff. I am hoping I can keep this up until at least the 29th when everyone is home and We have no plans. My testing date is New Year's Eve and we have to go and have a blood test. 
Can I ask how early those who had the BFPs had any symptoms?  As my transfer was a 2 day one I know it won't probably implant until maybe tomorrow or the next few days. 
Hope you are all well and that Christmas brings us lots of luck and double blue lines.  
Xx


----------



## JessieMcJessie

OTD is Christmas Day but I cracked this morning (7dp5dt) and tested....BFP! It's quite a strong line in an FRER, which is reassuring as I have had faint lines on them before which have resulted in chemicals. 

Not sure I necessarily feel much relief or joy though, really just a case of "it's not game over yet, phew".


----------



## lil stephy

Today is 11dp3dt and I did a digital test which shows pregnant 2-3 wks omg this wouldn't b trigger would it that should def be out of my system shouldn't it xx


----------



## magicpillow

Wow congrats lil stephy and Jessie.  Welcome to the new ladies!  I'm due to test on xmas eve and will probably hold off until then as I can't bear seeing a BFN.  I wouldn't be surprised if AF shows up beforehand but I'm really hoping not.  I keep thinking we couldn't be that lucky for it to actually work after 3 years of it always being a no.  Just continued cramping at the moment which could be AF as it's very hard to distinguish.  
Oh well, at least on xmas eve I will know and if it's a BFN I will be going out to buy Baileys and some gin and tonics!


----------



## weddingsparrow

Hey *magicpillow*- sounds like we're in the same boat. Years of BFNs and a Christmas Eve OTD! Nightmare! I had cramping initially due to the progesterone and sore BBs but like every other round my progesterone 'symptoms' disappear around 1 week into the 2ww. Nothing for me for a few days now so just awaiting AF really! It might be my drunkest Christmas ever


----------



## simba32

Hi ladies  - wow, December must be a lucky month - there seems to be so many BFPs!! whoop! and big hugs to those that have had BFNs. 

I'm 6dp5dt and slightly struggling to decipher whats a real feeling/whats made up in my crazy mind and whats the drugs!? I'm feeling tired, really bloated (esp after eating), slightly sick (but not really sick), a little dizzy (but not dizzy dizzy), no sore BBS at all, some shortness of breath when not doing much, and mini heart palpitations!.... x


----------



## JessieMcJessie

Congrats lil stephy - 2-3 weeks showing up before your OTD? You might be in for twins! 
Fingers tightly crossed for you MagicPillow. if I read your signature right you've been trying a long time but this is the first ICSI? I know exactly what you mean about not thinking it can actually work when you've seen so many BFNs. 

I don't have any symptoms as such- some very mild occasional twinges in my uterus (feels like the action is happening on the left hand side and I have had those twinges since the day after ET) and some very milt tingling in my boobs, but nothing that I haven't felt in other months. Not tired and not dizzy or sick. 

I keep picking up the test and staring at it!


----------



## magicpillow

Jessie, it's great news. Keeping my fingers crossed it sticks around and grows nice and strong!  Yes we have been trying for 3 years but this is our first icsi.  We have got a second funded go which is good but that will be the last one as my partner has azoospermia and they did surgical retrieval which got us enough for the two goes only.  No more sperm after that!  We would have done the icsi much sooner but I was turned down for NHS funded treatment in July 2014 due to low amh but then accepted in August 2015 when my amh had actually doubled!
Weddingsparrow - good luck for xmas eve!  I'll let you know how it goes.  If it's a BFN then I'll be joining you with a drunk xmas!  It's heartbreaking to see how many people go through round after round of ivf with bfns.  This is our first isci cycle which has been bad enough so it's hard to imagine doing it time and time again.  I'm plenty used to the natural bfns though as there have been plenty of those over the years!


----------



## KDJay

Hey ladies can I join you on here please, I donated my eggs to my gf who is now 2dp5dt with 2 blasts. Found out today that a third blast is good enough to freeze (actually developed on the 6th day to a better quality than the two we had transferred on Saturday). Our OTD is 28th - hoping this next week goes quickly with Christmas in between, just enjoying the time being pupo and staring at the pic of our two little blasts


----------



## simba32

Hi Ladies

im now 7dp5dt for a SET FET (loving the acronyms!). Ive been super positive until today and am now looking for anyone who has been in a similar position I won't test (DH really won't let me) until boxing day (OTD for bloods is the 29th, 14dpt), so I've got a way to go. 

I know the steroids can mask symptoms/its to early for symptoms but keep getting a fluttery heart and feeling of being a little out of breath, when not doing much - is this the drugs?? other than that i feel a little bloated, have felt a tiny bit dizzy, but absolutely no sore BBS at all... praying for some christmas luck! x


----------



## greenteajunkie

Hi ladies,
Can I please join this forum? 

I am currently in the 2WW and 8 days past the 3 day embryo transfer. I woke up in the middle of the night at 3am with period like cramping and then I couldn't get back to sleep until about 5.30, constantly thinking about the outcome then going on my phone and googling my dpt to see what someone has experienced.  Is anyone else doing this or just me going insane? i seem to get waves of period cramps and slight twinges in my lower stomach. I know my mind plays tricks on me as since we were TTC the last few years, I always went through these sort of symptoms just before I period started but really trying to stay optimistic with IVF. 

It's been lovely to hear the positive stories on this forum, very happy for you ladies who have already received a BFP - the perfect Xmas prezzie.


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

_*Greenteajunkie*_ Totally normal - having period pain is just cruel though, just got my BFP and still have it, it's just your body adjusting and changing.
I am googling every little twinge!

When is your test day? xx


----------



## greenteajunkie

Congratulations _*miracleshappeneveryday*_! Am I reading correct its your first time too? My OTD is 28Dec where I do the home test provided by the clinic but it's a public holiday so will go to the clinic on 29Dec for the blood test. It feels like this week is dragging on. I'm glad Xmas will be a good distraction. Thanks for your reply it is encouraging to hear that those with a BFP are also getting some period pains. Another weird thing I've noticed is my nails are a lot stronger than they have ever been, but could be due to a number of things. Has anyone noticed any change? I've found anything you google, there is at least someone who has had such a symptom. So just trying to keep sane. Did you bed rest at all in the 2WW?


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday

Yes, it's our first time too  We don't get a blood test, but I have done about 10 HPT's!!
As for resting during the 2WW, i'm lucky enough to work from home for myself....I didn't bedrest but took life a little easier than usual but still went out shopping etc, just no heavy lifting  xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Simba32, I'm in a similar position. 5dp5dt, SET FET. OTD is New Year's Day. For me, the symptoms are very different on these drugs as the frozen cycle was nothing like my two previous fresh ones. My only symptoms so far are slightly itchy nipples (an early sign with my previous pregnancies) and one incredibly vivid dream that was very like a pregnancy dream. It is SO hard to disentangle the effects of the drugs from a genuine pregnancy symptom at this stage, though.  It would be very early to experience sickness: got this at 5dpt in my last successful cycle but this was because I'd had two blastocysts transferred. First cycle there was no sickness at all during the 2ww. Wishing all the best of luck to you!


----------



## Tamitara

Hello all, Hope I am allowed to join.
I'm going crazy during this 2ww. Can't wait for it to be all over. I'm just 2dp5dt and I can't wait for OTD. I've got 3 blasts on board and really pray it works.
Massive congratulations to all with BFP and   to those with BFN. 
How did you all cope during the 2ww. I think I'm going over my head during this period. Having period like cramps today and don't know what to make of it. I just hope I won't cave in and POAS before OTD.


----------



## daffodil123

Hi Ladies,
Please may I join? I have been on the Dec/Jan cycle buddies thread (hi to all of you on there!) & I'm now in the dreaded 2ww and OTD is xmas day (2 days away)! I have 1 blastocyst on board. In the past 24 hours I've had some brown spotting/light bleeding on & off and mild period like cramps, so I am now stressing out! I know how you feel Tamitara!   It's great to see all the BFPs on here though & big hugs to all those who got BFN. I know how devastating it can be (this is my second cycle).


----------



## lil stephy

Well its otd and it's a positive for us and the digital is still saying 2-3 fingers crossed all is well and we get to meet our next miracle/s

Good luck to every one and congrats to all the bfp and so so sorry for the bfn xxx

Merry Xmas to u all x


----------



## Tamitara

Congrats Lil Stephy. You got yourself an early Xmas gift. 

Dafodill. ....not long till your OTD. How are you holding up?

I had cramps all through last night till this morning. I hope it's implantation cramps  . 3dp5dt....and counting down.   to start the new year with good news.


----------



## daffodil123

Hope your cramps settle down tamitara. They could be a good sign. 

AFM - I caved in and tested this morning and got a BFN.  I'd had some more bleeding overnight...more red now so I wasnt totally surprised but I guess you always just hope for a miracle. It's gonna be a difficult xmas now but will just keep going and try again soon.


----------



## MrsLisaX

Sorry and big hugs to everyone with BFN's and congrats to the BFP's 
We are 12dp5dt transfer and tested today even though our clinic originally said Boxing Day which seemed ages to wait! But we got a strong BFP today on first response and 2-3 weeks on clearblue digital so pretty sure that's right for us now  very happy but still cautious.


----------



## magicpillow

Hi guys. I tested this morning and got a bfp on both the first response and clear blue digital. In total shock really as never thought I'd see the day. Very cautious though and the digi said 1-2 which has worried me a bit as some of you have got 2-3 testing today. Must keep positive though!


----------



## simba32

Congrats on the continuing BFP!! 

I've had really bad indigestion all day today- anyone?! I'm 9dp5dt x


----------



## magicpillow

I've had a few stomach issues and extremely bloated!


----------



## lil stephy

Merry Christmas everyone hope it's everything u wished for xxxx


----------



## -Starflower-

I'm late to the party, I'm sorry.

Today, Christmas day, is 15 days after EC, I had a day 3 transfer, and this morning I took two tests.  One BFN and one BFP.  I was told to take two from different companies just to confirm the result in case I had a dud test and now I'm really confused.  The BFP one was digital and said 1-2 weeks.  I did have preg symptoms but they stopped about 5 days ago, is it possible the test is just picking up on hcg that hasn't left my body yet even though the embies didn't make it?

Am supposed to come off meds tomorrow if BFN.  The clinic will be closed for the next week, so I can't get a blood test, and I'm getting cramps.  I don't know what to think!


----------



## simba32

Hey starflower! How confusing! I guess you need to run out and buy some more tests when some shops re open tomor?! I guess stay in the meds until you get a more conclusive yet? Maybe buy some first response ones as they are meant to be must sensitive?! 

Today im 10dp5dt and desperate to test but terrified if it's bfn... Will hold out till tomor if I can! Let us know how you get on X


----------



## -Starflower-

Thank you, Simba, I meant to hold out until tomorrow but failed!  It makes for an odd sort of Christmas.  You're right I need to stay on the meds until I'm sure either way, will get some First Response, I forgot the shops are open tomorrow.

Wishing you all the best with your result, let us know. x


----------



## simba32

Yeah, Christmas sort of not super happening in this house this year- just can't get interested in it! will let you know how tomor goes! I'm nervous!!! X


----------



## simba32

OMG! I'm shaking! BFP for me, very strong lines on 2x tests! OMG!


----------



## WarriorBaby

Hi ladies, I was on this thread before and still read occasionally - congrats to all the BFP's and sorry to hear about the BFN's

Congrats Simba!!!!!

Starflower - just wanted to answer you as exactly the same thing happened to me......its positive news so had to share! Go to page 18 on this thread, the 1st post on page 18 is from me but there is another one about 6 posts down from me.....then read the responses....hope this helps and I'm guessing you are in the same boat! X


----------



## Lilmisss

Just wanted to pop by and say a huge congratulations to simba!  Yay you did it! And all that positive thinking has paid off. 

Mwah well done mommy xxx
Ps well done for holding out Xx


----------



## -Starflower-

Simba, that's fantastic news, congratulations!!!  Delightful!

Thank you, Warrior Baby, that has really helped me.  Same thing happened this morning, BFP with 1-2 weeks on the Clear blue digital but no line at all on the little paper test I got from access. diagnostics .  Sending OH out for more tests today and meanwhile I'm continuing with the meds.


----------



## KDJay

Congrats Simba amazing news!!!! 

We are 7dp5dt and odt is 28/12/15 which seems super early compared to everyone else's otd (9dp5dt) xxx


----------



## Tamitara

Congratulations Simba. You got yourself a sticky one.

  Dafodil. Good to see you are not giving up. Here's hoping the next would be sticky  

Starflower....1-2weeks...congratulations are in order.

AFM. ...I caved in and tested this afternoon. BFN...I just pray I'm testing to early. Would have been over the moon though if it were a BFP now. Just decided to test out of curiosity. Noticed a lot of people who get a BFP at 5dp5dt are PUPO with twins which is what I desire. OTD seems months away. I'll try to hold on till OTD and    I get a BFP with twins.


----------



## daffodil123

Hi Tamitara, I'm sure it's just early and I'm hoping you're cramps have settled down now. I'm praying for you to get a nice BFP.  
Congratulations Simba & everyone one else who's had a BFP. It really gives me hope for my next round. Hoping to see more on here in due course


----------



## Tamitara

Thanks Dafodil. My cramps have settled, just feel it occasionally. Asides from that, no other symptoms. Wonder why my OTD is so far off. AF is due on Tuesday and praying it never comes for the next 9months. Still pondering on the BFN today. Might just take another test with EMU tomorrow  

Wishing you all the best in your next cycle. Keep the hope high cause you are almost there dear.


----------



## daffodil123

Aw thanks tamitara   best of luck xx


----------



## LouDooRay

Tamitara how far past transfer are you? I'm 8 days. Tested this morning (first time I've ever caved in and tested early), BFN. Yet I have a raging thirst: the first sign with both my BFPs in IVFs 1&2, and this evening I came home feeling nauseous and was sick. But surely sufficient Hcg in my system to make me sick is sufficient to show up on a first response test? Otherwise, is it the progesterone? Other drugs? The fact that I'm already feeling generally unwell with a cold? I'm baffled if I know, and furious with myself for being so impatient!


----------



## Tamitara

Hi LouDooRay. I'm 5dp5dt. I very well understand the impatience. It's worse with the fact that AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are so alike. Wish there was a faster means of confirming a BFP rather than the dreadful 2ww. 
PS I don't think anyone is as impatient as I am.


----------



## AlishaR

Hi everyone im new to this. Im currently on my two week wait and its driving me crazy, every symptom i get im searching on the net to see why its happening   has anyone experienced cramps and bloatness on day 6 after 5 day fresh transfer.? I test end of next week and hoping i get a bfp   Good luck everyone.


----------



## -Starflower-

AlishaR, I had cramps and bloating around the time of implantation too.  

LooDooRay, I have a very dry mouth too.  It's so hard to tell but I find I only get nausea with hcg, and not just because I'm taking progesterone.

I'm more convinced it's a BFP for me because I had a weak line on First Response this morning as well as the Clear Blue 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'.  It hasn't sunk in yet though.  This was my third and final attempt.


----------



## KDJay

Starflower congrats!!!! How far past et are u? My otd is tomo at 9dp5dt eeeek! Not been tempted to test early at all but only just now went to buy tests and now they are in the house it makes waiting that little bit harder xxx


----------



## -Starflower-

KDJay - I'm 14dp3dt.  I think that's how you say it.  My first BFP was 12dp3dt, but I had a BFN that day too (using a different test).  Good luck.


----------



## KDJay

Stawflower big congrats!!! What tests did u use, I'm worried our otd is so early compared to others - even if it's negative will still be hoping!


----------



## greenteajunkie

Congrats Starflower and Simba. 

I'm afraid it's over for me. I had little bit of blood on Xmas eve, thought it may have been implantation bleeding. So was still wishful. Got period on Xmas day and has been continuous since and heavy, 99.9% sure it's my period. Was with inlaws over Xmas (my family are overseas) and trying hardest to put a brave face and hide my tears. It's not been easy. I was ready to burst into tears as soon as anyone would say Merry Xmas to me. Inside I'm really hurting, I feel so helpless and no motivation to do anything. Yet don't want everyone around me to take pity, so not telling anyone. I'm back home today and our official pregnancy test is tomorrow. It was our first time and we only had one egg that fertilised with only two eggs collected. We were hanging on a thread and knew it was a slim chance but still so much hope that there was a reason we were able to get this far. I can't seem to make any sense of this. I guess I won't. No one seems to have an answer for us as we are "unexplained". Anyway, I sound like misery guts. All the best to those who are yet to test and pray you don't have to go through this, it's not fair on anyone.


----------



## KDJay

Greenteajunkie so sorry to hear how u are feeling! I really feel for u , pls still test tomo as lots of ladies have bleeding and still get a bfp so u really never know! Be kind to yourself and take your time xxx


----------



## -Starflower-

greenteajunkie, I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through.  Were you given anything to take/inject if bleeding started?  Have you let your clinic know?  Please do test anyway, I have a friend who had IVF, had a period and only discovered she was pregnant at 8 weeks, it can happen.  I understand not wanting to tell anyone, it's a horrible experience, especially as treatment raises your hopes.  One thing I found when IVF failed and when I've had early miscarriages is that everything feels 10 times worse when all the hormones are still in your system, so now is the time to be utterly selfish and take extra care of yourself.

KDJay - I used First Response and the Clear Blue digital one.

Sticky baby dust to all x


----------



## LouDooRay

Greenteajunkie I'm really sorry. This is a devastating rollercoaster. Supportive thoughts and big hugs coming your way xxxx


----------



## AlishaR

So sorry to hear that greenteajunkie   defo do the test tmoz never give up hope hun xx


----------



## greenteajunkie

Thank you for all your kind and supportive words, they do certainly make a difference and I don't feel so lonely in this process. I did the test this morning and it was a BFN. The clinic is closed today as it is a public holiday but I will call tomorrow. Thank you again and God bless you all. Xx


----------



## WarriorBaby

Starflower - Just jumped on this thread to see how you are doing, sounds like the same thing that happened to me with testing happened to you - congratulations!!

Greenteajunkie - read your story too, don't give up hope hon, you can see in my signature that I have really low AMH, so low egg count...3 eggs in round 1....generally in the 2nd round they can up your dosages when they know how your body responds which usually results in more eggs. Just wanted to say don't give up hope, sending you lots of love at this sad time X


----------



## KDJay

Sending u lots of love greenteajunkie!


----------



## Tamitara

Greenteajunkie. I   your next cycle brings you all you desire. Remember #itonlytakesone.

Congrats Starflower.Good luck with the next phase!!

For me....hmmmmm. I'm so scared to test again after a BFN at 5dp and 6dp. Today is 7dp and AF is due tomorrow  (definitely pray it doesn't come) and I've been feeling sick though off and on. My sore (.)(.) have disappeared and I've mild AF symptoms. Saw some veins on my (.)(.) today and they feel kind of heavy though I'm naturally busty. Driving myself crazy with symptom spotting which I have very few of. Anyone else in my shoes. Any inspiring story would be appreciated.  Had 1 hatching blast and 2 other blasts transfered and   they all stick....


----------



## LyndseyM

Hello

Please can I join?

I have been on the egg donor thread but am now in the 2ww and going crazy.

Had two day 5 embryos transferred on 21 dec. test date is 1st Jan. 

No symptoms :-( or implantation bleeding. 

Had two failed IVFs with my own eggs so moved to donor eggs as was told my eggs are such poor quality. 

2ww is Definately the worst!

Sending love to all x


----------



## Tamitara

I'm in tears. So much tears. For the first time in my life, I got a clear blue 1-2 weeks positive.  Still in shock. I'm 8dp5dt and noticed some brown spotting last night, was almost discouraged but just managed to get a test done this morning. I can't believe this. Would ring my clinic up this morning as regards the spotting.


----------



## KDJay

Tamitara - bless you sweetheart, big congrats!!!! So happy for u xxxx 

Lyndsey - my gf hasn't had any implantation bleeding or symptoms and we got a bfp yeaterday and 2-3 weeks on the clear blue this morning at 10dp5dt . I think a lot of the symptoms ppl experience are down to the drugs leading up to egg collection and the procedure of egg collection - I know this coz I donated my eggs to my gf for her to carry and I've had all the symptoms that everyone mentions but there are no embryos in me! If I had gone through egg transfer i def would think I was pregnant whereas she feels the same as normal xxxx


----------



## LyndseyM

Thanks kdjay, never thought of that. As never had egg collection this time myself it never crossed my mind.

Bless you! 

X


----------



## KDJay

No problems, I would swear I was pregnant with these huge (I mean huge) sore boobs, heartburn(never had that in my life) stomach pains etc, so I know it's from the ec even though I haven't  taken any drugs since ec on 14/12 - I really suffered with mild ohss after too - my gf is so chilled and feels absolutely no different!


----------



## AlishaR

So sorry to hear that greenteajunkie. Never give up hope.   Hopefully ur next cycle shall bring you good news  

Congrats tamitara  

LyndseyM snap i had my transfer on the 21st and will be testing on the 1st jan. Im so nervous. I havnt had implantation bleeding neither did i in my last cycle, but ive had other symptoms like cramping, nausea, sore breasts, increased appetite. Im hoping all these are good signs.   Some people dont get no signs at all and they get a bfp so dont worry too much about it.


----------



## alexsmummy

Green tea junkie So sorry your result was a bfn 😞 It's the worst pain and over Christmas must be unbearable. 
Huge hugs to you.

Congrats to all the bfp's

Today I'm really suffering with nausea. All I want to do is lie down and I'm working today. Typical. I actually feel motion sick just sitting in a chair makes me feel wobbly!!? 

Yikes.


----------



## lulo

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to those with amazing news- fantastic!!

So sorry to those that are having bad news and an awful time I understand, hang in there.

I wasn't planning to post as I figured I should rightly be on January 2ww but I need some help... Ive been cramping for a few days now and convinced its all over so feeling really down in the dumps, I want to know when is best to test? Funny question from a girl who has been through this several times but my clinic were a bit vague as was abroad and they pretty much said first few days in January all depending on where you can get a private blood test done once weekend and bank holiday over... I had 5 day blast on 21/12/15 when would you test they said could do a first response then blood if need be. thing is I don't want that BFN if its not accurate to hard feel down already.

thanks xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey IUlo going by when my clinic says to test otd would be tomo 9dp5dt x


----------



## lulo

thanks kdjay, anyone else been given a different day? I saw someone had said 1st of jan?

x


----------



## -Starflower-

Congratulations Tamitara, and KDJay - fantastic news.    

Thank you, Warriorbaby - you really helped me.

LyndseyM - I had no symptoms for six days before BFP.  Good luck!


----------



## Pollybear1

Hi Lilo, I had a 5 day blast transferred on 22/12/15 and we don't test until 4/01/16. 
I suppose it's what you feel comfortable with though. Wishing you good news xx


----------



## Pollybear1

Sorry lulo...  Predictivery text xx


----------



## LyndseyM

lulo said:


> thanks kdjay, anyone else been given a different day? I saw someone had said 1st of jan?
> 
> x


Hi lulo

I had two day 5's put in on 21st in Greece. The date they told me to test was Friday 1st January if that is any help x


----------



## WarriorBaby

Starflower - Glad I could help   x


----------



## sands11

Hi, hope everyone is well. Congratulations to all who have had a BFP, so sorry to those who have and a BFN. I'm kind if in the middle! I've had IUI on the 17th Dec and test day is 31st Dec, I'm feeling excited and very nervous. Has anyone else had IUI? The two week wait is now getting to me!!


----------



## lulo

thanks for the dates girls.

lyndsaym sounds like we are in similar boats I has ET on 21/12/15 in Cyprus! good luck I so hope all this effort works for everyone x


----------



## AlishaR

Hey lulo my transfer was on the 21st dec and my clinic told me to test on the 1st jan, i had a 5 day transfer. Good luck xx


----------



## magicpillow

Good luck everyone. I still can't believe my Xmas eve bfp. I'm so scared I'm going to see blood each time I go to the loo. All ok so far though. Thinking of everyone else xxx


----------



## lil stephy

Congrats to all the bfp yayyy 😊 

So so sorry to those wiv bfn sending huge hugs to u guys, I no how it feels I lost my 1st baby, then had failed fet I was lucky to have my daughter on my 2nd fresh go, but since my daughter I've had 3 failed cycles that broke me so much and this go was my last go until after 2017 as I get married in Vegas so we did an all or nothing attempt and was lucky to c our bfp, 
So just no u can get there guys ur dreams can and do come true never give up xxx


Magic I feel the same as u, every time I go loo I expect to c bleeding but far so good Iam still getting pink gel coming out which worrys me a lil but suppose will find out what's going on on the 14th Jan, when is ur scan?


----------



## shanklygates77

Congrats on all the BFPs and   for all the BFN.
Unfortunately it very much looks like I am out of the race.  Started getting cramps day 10 after et and it felt like AF was coming.... and it did.  Been bleeding for a few days and its not quite as heavy usual period but definitely not spotting and the cramps are horrid. 
My OTD is tomorrow and clinic said I can test from home if I prefer as going to the clinic means 3 hour trip just to get the inevitable bad news call.  

I am feeling a bit low but also positive that we managed to get 4 frosties from this cycle and I know so many others are not this lucky.  Onwards and upwards.  
xx


----------



## Melange

*Sands11* - I had IUI on 11/12 and had OTD today and got a BFN.  This was CD32 for me so very late test date, AF actually already arrived 27/12 so the BFN was no surprise.

Sending you lots of    for a BFP!!!

Congrats on all the BFPs and  for all the BFNs! I know how you feel... 

AFM - I will email my doctor now to set up a new consultation to discuss the details for the IVF on my next cycle in January. He didn't want to start with the most invasive therapy but since my DH has serious sperm issues, we didn't hold our breath for the IUI to actually work.

Melange xx


----------



## lil stephy

Happy new year to u all I hope it brings u everything u wish for xxx


----------



## lulo

hi ladies, hope youre all hanging in there... anybody missing having a glass of fizz tonight? 

I'm tempted to test now I have them in the house got twin pack of first response.

Shanklygates how did you get on? wishing for BFP news

Happy new year girls congratulations to those with growing bumps and to the others this could be our year.. xx


----------



## LouDooRay

BFN for me. I think this is something most of us have faced at some time during the difficult journey with IF. Mine's come belatedly; I'm so fortunate as to have already been blessed with a child before dealing with this facer, but it's also hard to accept because this was my last realistic hope of a pregnancy (DH will not countenance using donor eggs, to my sorrow).

I'm very happy for all those who were luckier this cycle. I've been where you are now and this time it just wasn't my turn. 

All the very best for 2016, and thank you everyone for your support over the past two difficult weeks xxxx


----------



## lulo

oh loudooray I'm so sorry to hear your bad news its just awful and heartbreaking. maybe in time your other half may come round to the idea of DE. in the meantime you deserve a glass of wine tonight. hang in there just look after yourself, get some cuddles in from your little one xx


----------



## LyndseyM

BFN for me.

Devastated.

Going to take some time out and try to heal.

Love to all x


----------



## LouDooRay

Lyndsey I'm so sorry. All I can do is send you empathy. I'm right here in the same boat with you and I share your heartache. Huge hugs coming your way xxxxxxx


----------



## lulo

sorry LyndseyM, you must be feeling awful take care its so unfair xx


----------



## lulo

Have been thinking, I mentioned a few days back that my OTD wasn't set in stone as falls around now so weekend days and bank holidays so cant get a blood test which is what they want. Sorry to seem like I'm going on about this but the 2ww is obviously turned me a bit bonkers now. So I emailed the clinic who said any blood test done before 12-15 days may not be accurate, which has thrown a spanner in the works as I had a blood test done yesterday and I had planned to do HPT tomorrow but now wonder what's the point but then you guys have been doing HPT's rather than bloods and have been given smaller time frames.... grrr...

but this made me think that lyndseym as you had same 5 transfer on same day maybe you should test again...? Don't want to give you false hope but you never know 

thoughts anyone?


----------



## LyndseyM

Hey 

Contacted clinic they've told me to stop meds which ive done. So just trying to accept it.

Hopefully when I'm feeling better I can look at a frozen transfer in the future. 

Love to all xx


----------

